# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Privatno rodilište u Zagrebu

## TONI

Eto, čitam u novom Globusu da će za godinu dana biti otvoreno prvo privatno rodilište u Hrvatskoj. Vodit će ga, piše, dr. Mario Podobnik iz Merkura a da su pripreme za otvaranje već počele.

----------


## Rency

u bas se veselim :D

----------


## Irena001

Citiram Globus, br. 820 od 25.8.2006. 




> U Zagrebu bi za godinu dana trebalo početi s radom prvo privatno rodilište u Hrvatskoj. Ovaj vrlo ambiciozan projekt vodi ugledni zagrebački ginekolog dr. Mario Podobnik.
> Rodilište će se nalaziti u sjevernom dijelu Zagreba i prvi su radovi već započeli.
> U rodilištu će trudnice moći rađati ne samo prirodnim putem, nego će u ponudi biti i porodi u vodi te sve suvremene metode koje omogućavaju bezbolnije i lakše rađanje.

----------


## Saradadevii

bas me zanima koji ce biti postotak carskih....

----------


## tweety

ja se ovome baš veselim

----------


## Saradadevii

zasto, tweety?

----------


## Bomballurina

Mene to baš ne veseli. Tko si kod nas može priuštiti privatnu bolnicu? I kakvo je to bezbolno rađanje??? Bojim se da će tamo ići populacija koja će naručivati carske i epiduralne. A opet, s druge strane, u našim se rodilištima neće ništa mijenjati, jer će te otpliti u startu - idi tamo gdje se plaća, pa traži porod kakav te volja. 
Uh, a možda su to samo moje mračne misli danas.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## branka1

Joj, i ja se baš poveselila, ali sad kad malo bolje razmislim i meni se čini da će biti ovako kako bomballurina kaže.
Ono, elitno rađanje, svi sa epiduralnom ili na elektivni carski.

A možda i neće.......možda netko od njih pročita Odenta  :Wink:

----------


## Dolca

Ja se veselim, od srca. Možda stvari krenu na bolje......

----------


## Mamasita

I ja se veselim! :D 
Carski i epiduralna se ionako dijele kapom i sakom po nasim rodilistima, pa za to ne treba ni ici u privatno rodiliste.
S druge strane, prirodno roditi, dobiti paznju i nekakav topli ljudski odnos lijecnika i jos masu stvari koje bismo sve mi htjele imati u nasim rodilistima, a nemamo, tamo cemo vjerovatno dobiti!

----------


## zrinka

mozda ces  u tom rodilistu moci platiti da te svi puste na miru  :Smile: 

ili ces mozda moci doci sa svojom duolom

ili ces moci platitit da ti dijete ne hrane adaptiranim po difoltu i da bude s tobom 24 h

i na kraju, glupo je da za normalne stvari moras placat, zar ne

----------


## Saradadevii

> U rodilištu će trudnice moći rađati ne samo prirodnim putem, nego će u ponudi biti i porodi u vodi te sve suvremene metode koje omogućavaju bezbolnije i lakše rađanje.


ovo je recenica koja meni nista dobrog ne obecava...

nisam cula ni za jednu privatnu kliniku u svijetu, pod kontrolom ginekologa, koja bi bila model za neinterventni porod.
Dapace, obrnuto je istina: veci broj intervencija, ukljucujuci indukciju, epiduralnu, carski...odnos moze biti super profesionalan i fin, ali statistike kazuju svoje. 

Bilo bi mi draze cuti da neka babica krece u privatnu praksu. To bi bilo obecavajuce.

----------


## Mirta30

idea je super samo mislim da je kriva osoba nositelj projekta   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Larita

slažem se s mirtom... ovo samo znači da će plaćanje carskog biti legalno...   :Sad: 
da je to otvorio neki liječnik koji stvarno želi vratiti dostojanstvo ženi prilikom rođenja djeteta (pa čak i ako za to mora platiti) stvar bi bila drugačija... ali takvi liječnici vjerovatno nemaju dovoljno novaca za takav projekt    :Grin:

----------


## Bomballurina

Zrinka je baš lijepo rekla da čemu plaćati ono što žena ionako treba dobiti na porodu? Totalno mi je neprihvatljivo da samo izabrane imaju pravo na, kako kažete, dostojanstven porod.

----------


## mfo

ja samo znam da nema šanse da bi tamo išla roditi! naime, kod tog doktora sam vodila cijelu tudnoću i išla roditi u merkur da bi mi on bio na porodu. čak mi je dao svoj broj mobitela da ga zovem kad krenu trudovi da se sve dogovorimo. i ja ga naivka nazvala u 22. sata i kažem da imam trudove od ujutro i da su sad već na 4 minute i tako se mi dogovorimo da krenem u rodilište, a on će javiti da dolazim. i javio je . i to je sve. na kraju sam rodila drugi dan u 16:00, totalno su me izmučili, probušili mi vodenjak i nisu mi dali da šetam pa sam na lijevom boku prikopčana na ctg provela 10 sati, a od trenutka bušenja vodenjaka jedno 4 sata NITKO nije došao niti pitati kako mi je niti me pregledati. naravno da su mi radili epi, a dok me doktor šivao pukla mu je igla i pola je ostalo negdje unutra,a pola njemu u ruci pa me morao rašiti da izvadi iglu i ponovo šivati! na moram ni pričati kak je to bilo krasno iskustvo!!!
sve u svemu cijenjeni doktor kojem sam ostavila para i para i prije i za vrijeme trudnoće pojavio se tek u subotu kad smo se mi spremali doma i rekao  "vidiš kak smo ti krasnog bebeka porodili!  :Mad:  pop.....a sam
i da, porod su tako krasno vodili da je dijete ostalo bez kisika pa je imao hipertonus mišića i još uvijek moramo vježbati iako je sad već super i puže ko metak :D 
znam da sam odužila, ali još uvijek sam sva jadna kad se toga svega sjetim! drgi put idem u rijeku, a ne u privatno rodilište!

----------


## tweety

> mozda ces  u tom rodilistu moci platiti da te svi puste na miru 
> ili ces mozda moci doci sa svojom duolom
> ili ces moci platitit da ti dijete ne hrane adaptiranim po difoltu i da bude s tobom 24 h
> i na kraju, glupo je da za normalne stvari moras placat, zar ne


napisala sam predugi post pa sam ga na kraju ipak spremila u svoju arhivu, a potpisati zrinku koja je sažeta i jasna.

uz mali primjer:
idem kod polu privatnog zubara.
neke stvari mi napravi preko socijalnog a za neke mi kaže:"Od socijalnog možeš dobiti _ovo_, a uz plaćanje možeš _ovo_.Što želiš?"
I onda ja *izaberem*!

Svim ću se srcem boriti za poboljšanje stanja u bolnicama i pri porodu, ali dok se ja/mi izborim za rodilište iz mojih snova, više neči u biti u fertilnoj dobi.
Iskreno, kad sam pročitala ovu novost, ni na kraj pameti mi nisu bile osobe koje svjesno izabiru carski.
Ali kad su već spomenute, nadam se da bi takve trudnice 
(u toj privatnoj bolnici) dobile stručnu psihološku pomoć koja bi odagnala njihove strahove vezane uz prirodni porod.
Optimist sam po rođenju i opredjeljenju i želim vjerovati da bi ta bolnica bila korak bliže prirodnom porodu, a ne korak dalje.
A to što bi tako trebalo biti u svim bolnicama predubok je problem i ne želim zbog njega umanjiti svoje veselje.
jednostavno vesela sam zbog još jednog rodilišta, zbog joj jednog izbora u mojoj zemlji i mom gradu.
Možda treba reći nažalost, ali ja sam već generacija kojoj je normalno da nismo svi jednaki, da nemamo svi iste mogućnosti, da nemamo isti broj izbora, da je malo stvari danas besplatno :/ ......... :/

----------


## tweety

> napisala sam predugi post pa sam ga na kraju ipak spremila u svoju arhivu, a potpisati zrinku koja je sažeta i jasna.


napisala sam predugi post pa sam ga na kraju ipak *odlučila* spremiti u svoju arhivu, a potpisati zrinku koja je sažeta i jasna.

----------


## Mamasita

> mozda ces  u tom rodilistu moci platiti da te svi puste na miru 
> 
> ili ces mozda moci doci sa svojom duolom
> 
> ili ces moci platitit da ti dijete ne hrane adaptiranim po difoltu i da bude s tobom 24 h
> 
> i na kraju, glupo je da za normalne stvari moras placat, zar ne


Ja se toplo nadam da ce sve to jednog dana postati normalno u svim nasim rodilistima, da ce se poceti prakticirati i porod kod kuce, da cemo imati i privatne kuce za porode koje ce voditi primalje... ali ruku na srce, to se nece desiti bas tako skoro, a do tada...pa bolje je imati barem jedno mjesto na kojem mozes roditi kako hoces, pa makar to morao i platiti, nego ne imati nikakvog izbora osim "tretmana" poroda u drzavnim rodilistima.



> Totalno mi je neprihvatljivo da samo izabrane imaju pravo na, kako kažete, dostojanstven porod.


Zasto izabrane? Mislim da bi si velika vecina zena mogla priustiti platiti porod. Pogledaj samo koji postotak roditelja si moze priustiti npr. adaptirano mlijeko koje kosta....neznam ni ja tocno koliko, al' je sigurno ogromna suma kad zbrojis (glupa usporedba, ali to mi je prvo palo na pamet   :Razz:  )Da nemam, ja bih npr. ustedila, posudila, digla kredit...bilo sta za nesto sto mi je od tolike vaznosti u zivotu, a vjerujem da bi tako i mnoge druge zene.

----------


## pinocchio

tvitičica   :Love:

----------


## Irena001

Ja vam cure drage imam mišljenje da će u rodilištu kojem se plaća-žena moć roditi i na trepavicama ako želi tako.
Sada rasprave hoće li biti ovako ili onako, su po meni totalno suvišne  :Wink:  
Ja kada nešto platim (tipa zubar) tražim da se napravi ono što želim. Moj zubar mi može dati savjet ili sugerirat nešto, ali ja ga mogu i ne moram poslušat.
Isto tako sa rodilištem.
Ako neka želi rodit prirodno ili uz pomoć medikamenata mislim da će to biti njena odluka(osim naravno kod komplikacija).

----------


## tweety

> Ja kada nešto platim (tipa zubar) tražim da se napravi ono što želim.


Ja se s ovim ne bi složila.
Nadam se da se kod privatnih liječnika ne radi "tko što želi" samo zato jer je platio.

Nakon ireninog posta jasnije mi je zašto me Saradadevii pitala zašto sam vesela.

Ja sam se veselila: prirodnijem porodu,uživanju u bebi od nultog trenutka,izbjegavanju zadizanja plahte i spavačice dok netko baca letimičan pogled na moju ranjenu međicu, razgovorljivijem osoblju, nepoderanim plahtama, mogućnosti da oko mene osoba/osobe koje ja želim (ili da ih svih zaustave pred vratima ako ih ne želim vidjeti)...i tako dalje.
Nikad ne bi platila da mi netko reže maternicu, osim ako dobrobit nije veća od štete.

----------


## Poslid

> U rodilištu će trudnice moći rađati ne samo prirodnim putem, nego će u ponudi biti i porodi u vodi te sve suvremene metode koje omogućavaju bezbolnije i lakše rađanje.



Ovo mi zvuči loše. U biti ispada da će to biti rodilište u kojima će se žene *lakše* porađati, a ne prirodno. Mislim da će to biti rodilište u koje će dolaziti bogatašice i "zvijezde" koje će samo tražiti da ima čim prije izvade bebu iz utrobe :/ 

Dao Bog da se varam.

kao što reće Saradadevii, da bar babica otvara rodilište, ali one u Hrvatskoj i nemaju pravo na samostalno obavljanje djelatnosti. One su samo asistentice doktorima.

----------


## Frida

Ispravite me ako griješim ali nisu li u bivšoj nam državi do pred tridesetak godina postojala "lokalna" rodilišta u kojima su radile samo babice?

----------


## kloklo

> Ovo mi zvuči loše. U biti ispada da će to biti rodilište u kojima će se žene lakše porađati, a ne prirodno. Mislim da će to biti rodilište u koje će dolaziti bogatašice i "zvijezde" koje će samo tražiti da ima čim prije izvade bebu iz utrobe


I meni se čini da vuče na to...bah... :/

----------


## Asimon

Ma ne bih ja baš tako crno razmišljala.
Ne znam koji liječnik planira to otvoriti, koliko je otvoren za sugestije.
Mislim, moglo bi mu par roda (posebno trudnica) poslati npr. e-mail kako je to super.... može li se kod njih to, to, to i to... pa nabrojiti ideje prirodnog poroda, dovođenja doule, kade, stolčića, rominog kola.... 
možda reagira pozitivno, prihvati sugestije, jer dok ne zna želje, ne može im se niti udovoljiti.
Ma, ja volim živjeti u nadi...

----------


## Mamasita

> U rodilištu će trudnice moći rađati ne samo prirodnim putem, nego će u ponudi biti i porodi u vodi te sve suvremene metode koje omogućavaju bezbolnije i lakše rađanje.


Kad vec svi ovo quotate....
Meni ova recenica ne govori bas nista o tom rodilistu, jer dolazi iz usta novinara lista "Globus"

----------


## tweety

> Ma, ja volim živjeti u nadi...


i ja!
i baš mi je žao da su komentari ovako crni.

----------


## Felix

> Ispravite me ako griješim ali nisu li u bivšoj nam državi do pred tridesetak godina postojala "lokalna" rodilišta u kojima su radile samo babice?


i sad postoje, u manjim gradovima, npr metkovic. ali u takvim rodilistima pak tata uglavnom ne smije biti prisutan.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ma ne bih ja baš tako crno razmišljala.
> Ne znam koji liječnik planira to otvoriti, koliko je otvoren za sugestije.


Možda baš zbog toga, tj. te osobe, neke od nas imaju negativno mišljenje odmah u začetku projekta ...

Vjerujem u njegovo znanje vođenja trudnoće, raznih gienkoloških problema itd. ali što se tiče poroda - ne bih voljela (tj. ne bih nikada platila) još jednom biti samo broj ... ili se osjećati kao na traci ... ili "hajmo to malo ubrzati" ...

----------


## Felix

> Vjerujem u njegovo znanje vođenja trudnoće


vodjenja trudnoce? hoces reci pracenja trudnoce  :Wink:   (koja, jelte, ide sama od sebe onako kako joj je priroda odredila, nitko ju ne drzi za ruku i ne vuce naprijed   :Grin:  )

ne znam ni sama sto da mislim. s jedne strane mi je drago da postoji izbor, jer sam uvijek za mogucnost izbora, a s druge sam 99% uvjerena da ce to postati mjesto gdje se ide na elektivni carski ili barem indukciju i epiduralnu par tjedana prije termina (a i usputna liposukcija nije za odbacit) i slicno...
ali opet, ako se moze koliko-toliko isposlovati da na porodu bude samo babica, da se nitko od lijecnika ne mijesa i da se stvarno postuju zelje za prirodnim porodom i neodvajanjem obitelji nakon poroda, mozda je ipak manje zlo od drzavnih rodilista. pitanje placanja na stranu.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Vrijeska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vjerujem u njegovo znanje vođenja trudnoće
> 
> 
> vodjenja trudnoce? hoces reci pracenja trudnoce   (koja, jelte, ide sama od sebe onako kako joj je priroda odredila, nitko ju ne drzi za ruku i ne vuce naprijed   )


 8) 
ne mogu vjerovati!!! je l mi vjeruješ da sam cijelo vrijeme mislila kako ću napisati "praćenje" ali me nešto omelo i automatski mi otišlo "vođenje"?! to se zove "uredno ispran mozak" !!!

praćenje
praćenje
praćenje ....

----------


## Felix

kad su nam u par generacija kolektivno isprani mozgovi...  :/ 
ima jos:
zenu ne poradja doktor ni babica nego se zena sama poradja 
zenu ne poradja doktor ni babica nego se zena sama poradja
zenu ne poradja doktor ni babica nego se zena sama poradja
 8)

----------


## Irena001

ja ovu raspravu fakat ne kužim :? 
U čemu je problem??? tweety- što ti nebi rađala u bolnici u kojoj je mogućnost epiduralne ili porađanje uz pomoć medikamenata???!!!
Jer tvoj odgovor mi je fakat zazvučao kao da tako razmišljaš ili ti mene uopće nisi shvatila.

Što je pjesnik (iltiga ja) htio reći. Sada ću objasnit onako vulgaris:

Dođeš u privatnu bolnicu, i kažeš :" Dobar dan! Ja sam došla rodit, i da vam odmah kažem da želim roditi skroz prirodno, znači ako se može izbjeći epizotomija, drip i ostalo."
Onda ti doktor kaže:" Naravno gospođo, napravit ćemo sve što je neophodno da bi se poštovale vaše želje"

Eko, i u čemu je onda problem???!!!

Joj, što mrzim kada sama sebe moram spuštat na ovu razinu, da skoro pa moram crtati drugima, da bi me razumjeli  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bomballurina

Pa evo, da i ja tebi nacrtam, jer nisi dovršila priču. Nakon što ti odobre to i to, slijedi cifra koju si većina neće moći priuštiti. A poanta je da to isto trebaš dobiti u svakoj rađaoni u Hrv. Besplatno.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Meni se to ne sviđa, pogotovo na to tko je nositelj projekta.
I ja mislim da će tamo ići rađati bogate i poznate mame, a da će se pod pojmom što lakšeg poroda smatrati epiduralna i carski, a za tu masnu lovu prof. će vam napraviti i plakat sa vašim tek rođenim djeteom (mislim da je dotični to napravio našem poznatom ex košarkašu i njegovoj ženi, ex tzv. pjevačici, nekako me zasmetalo, taj dan se tamo puno djece rodilo pa nitko nije dobio plakat)
Jedino je dobro da lovu što su do sada dobivali pod stolom, sad će dobivati legalno, a one koje su htjele carski rez bez med. indikacija uvijek su mogle naći u bolnici kome će ga platiti.




> Joj, što mrzim kada sama sebe moram spuštat na ovu razinu, da skoro pa moram crtati drugima, da bi me razumjeli


Ali ipak si dobra duša pa se potrudiš i oko nas koji malo teže shvaćamo.

----------


## tweety

irena, lijepo od tebe što si se spustila na moj nivo. hvala, ali nisi trebala.
a kad već pitaš što bi voljela, onda ću ti to i reći.
voljela bi rodilište u kojem ne bi morala naglašavati da želim prirodan porod, već da je on sam po sebi razumljiv.
ono što sam ja rekla je da se nadam da to neće biti u kojem će doktori ispunjavati sve pacjentove želje, samo zato jer je platio.
Pa evo i za tebe onako vulgaris.
Nadam se da pacjent neće moći dobiti carski rez samo zato jer je platio.
Nadam se i da beba na zadak neće automatski značiti carski.
i da se ne ponavljam nadam se da će ta bolnica zaista biti bolnica prijatelj mama i beba.
Naravno, jasno mi je da bi to zapravo trebale biti sve bolnice bez obzira privatne ili ne.

----------


## martinaP

> Nadam se da pacjent neće moći dobiti carski rez samo zato jer je platio.


Pa to može i sad u bilo kojoj bolnici, sumnjam da će u privatnoj biti drukčije.  :Sad:  
Dok god žene razmišljaju o carskom na način "ako platim, dobijem sve što hoću" (što je, po meni, prikladno za tržnicu, nikako za bolnicu), naći će se i dr koji će to napraviti.

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nadam se da pacjent neće moći dobiti carski rez samo zato jer je platio.
> 
> 
> Pa to može i sad u bilo kojoj bolnici, sumnjam da će u privatnoj biti drukčije.  
> Dok god žene razmišljaju o carskom na način "ako platim, dobijem sve što hoću" (što je, po meni, prikladno za tržnicu, nikako za bolnicu), naći će se i dr koji će to napraviti.


istina

----------


## Irena001

> irena, lijepo od tebe što si se spustila na moj nivo. hvala, ali nisi trebala.
> a kad već pitaš što bi voljela, onda ću ti to i reći.
> voljela bi rodilište u kojem ne bi morala naglašavati da želim prirodan porod, već da je on sam po sebi razumljiv.
> ono što sam ja rekla je da se nadam da to neće biti u kojem će doktori ispunjavati sve pacjentove želje, samo zato jer je platio.
> Pa evo i za tebe onako vulgaris.
> Nadam se da pacjent neće moći dobiti carski rez samo zato jer je platio.
> Nadam se i da beba na zadak neće automatski značiti carski.
> i da se ne ponavljam nadam se da će ta bolnica zaista biti bolnica prijatelj mama i beba.
> Naravno, jasno mi je da bi to zapravo trebale biti sve bolnice bez obzira privatne ili ne.


A što tebe briga kako će se druge žene porađati???
Valjda kada ideš rodit misliš na sebe i nadaš se da će ti se tvoje želje ostvariti, a ne ideš razmišljajući kako će ona susjeda sa 5. kata roditi.
Ako netko želi na glavi roditi: sretno mu bilo, što to ima samnom.




> Pa evo, da i ja tebi nacrtam, jer nisi dovršila priču. Nakon što ti odobre to i to, slijedi cifra koju si većina neće moći priuštiti. A poanta je da to isto trebaš dobiti u svakoj rađaoni u Hrv. Besplatno.


Vidiš, ja bi si to mogla priuštit, a ako budem išla OPET ću tražit epiduralnu kao i prvi put :D 

A sada idem sa ovog topica, jer mi se neda raspravljat više


_ivarica brisala "strani" smajli, suprotno je pravilima foruma_

----------


## pepi

> Ovo mi zvuči loše. U biti ispada da će to biti rodilište u kojima će se žene lakše porađati, a ne prirodno. Mislim da će to biti rodilište u koje će dolaziti bogatašice i "zvijezde" koje će samo tražiti da ima čim prije izvade bebu iz utrobe
> 			
> 		
> 
> I meni se čini da vuče na to...bah... :/


Istina, pa kad čitam po novinama od svih tih "bogatašica" i "zvijezda", koja je od njih rodila vaginalno i malo se pomučila?

----------


## pepi

> Ovo mi zvuči loše. U biti ispada da će to biti rodilište u kojima će se žene lakše porađati, a ne prirodno. Mislim da će to biti rodilište u koje će dolaziti bogatašice i "zvijezde" koje će samo tražiti da ima čim prije izvade bebu iz utrobe
> 			
> 		
> 
> I meni se čini da vuče na to...bah... :/


Sorry za ovo iznad, krivi potez!


Istina, pa kad čitam po novinama od svih tih "bogatašica" i "zvijezda", koja je od njih rodila vaginalno i malo se pomučila?

----------


## Larita

> A što tebe briga kako će se druge žene porađati???
> Valjda kada ideš rodit misliš na sebe i nadaš se da će ti se tvoje želje ostvariti, a ne ideš razmišljajući kako će ona susjeda sa 5. kata roditi.
> Ako netko želi na glavi roditi: sretno mu bilo, što to ima samnom.


onda nas nije briga ni što susjed s 3.kata tuče ženu i dijete... nije nas briga ni što neke mame ne doje,  ni što uvode dohranu s 3mj... nije nas briga što djeca stradavaju jer nisu u sjedalicama... baš nas briga što doktori reklamiraju adaptirano i jednokratne pelene... i baš me briga što je neko dijete invalid zbog nemara liječnika i što je susjeda s 2.kata dobila otkaz iako je trudna... 
ustvari... baš me briga što tamo negdje postoje mame (i tate) koji troše svoje vrijeme kako bi bilo što od toga promijenili... ionako to rade samo za sebe...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tweety

> A što tebe briga kako će se druge žene porađati???
> [/i]


to je dobro pitanje o kojem ću razmisliti.
Za sad mogu samo reći da ne znam zašto me briga, ali briga me je.


p.s. ispravak same sebe :nije pacjent već pacijent

----------


## yasmin

> A što tebe briga kako će se druge žene porađati??? 
> Valjda kada ideš rodit misliš na sebe i nadaš se da će ti se tvoje želje ostvariti, a ne ideš razmišljajući kako će ona susjeda sa 5. kata roditi. 
> Ako netko želi na glavi roditi: sretno mu bilo, što to ima samnom.


 :shock: 
uh, mislim da si fulala forum, jer ovdje je većini itekako stalo

kada ideš roditi misliš na sebe ali kada čitaš tuđe horor priče sa poroda poželiš da se to više nikada ne dogodi nekom drugom i onda ako imaš to u sebi počneš djelovati, netko aktivnije od nekog drugog, netko djelom, netko rječju...
i tvoja kćer će jednom biti ta žena o kojoj pričaš...

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Postano: uto svi 02, 2006 9:57 pm    
Šuška se da će se u Zagrebu otvoriti privatno rodilište, da bi porod mogao koštati oko 2000 eur, ali da će se poštovati želje i potrebe majke. Vlasnik bi trebao biti jedan dr. iz Zagreba s dugogodišnjim iskustvom i praksom (ima i privatnu ordinaciju). Ideja je popularizacija Prirodnog Poroda. 

Evo da se citiram iz svibnja
 :Wink:  

Taj je liječnik išao na konzultacije u Austriju, pa možda se ipak rodilište ne svede na carski i epiduralnu.Ako je do sad ignorirao, uAustriji  su ga sigurno senzibilizirali na roma-koli, stolčić, kadu i ostale opcije, te na ritam poroda koji ne određuje dr. nego majka-rodilja.

----------


## Mamasita

mama jos malo, ja se stvarno nadam da ce biti tako.
Ako nije tajna od kuda znas ovo za ideju popularizacije prirodnog poroda?

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Rekao mi je dr. iz Austrije, koji je dr. Podobnika upoznavao s njihovim načinom pristupa rodilji- prirodni porod. Ideja i jest prirodno, a sad, naravno ako se majke odluče za intervenciju da im se to ne može dokinuti (stvar izbora).

Mene ne brine hoće li dr. uraditi carski, ako ga žena traži, nego ZAŠTO ta rodilja nema povjerenja u svoje tijelo i zašto traži bezbolno, ekspres, da ništa ne osjeti, ne čuje, ne vidi?

Dr. C. Northrup reče: "Rađamo kako i živimo"

Strah je u osnovi svih problema.

----------


## giorgia

Vidim komentari su razni na privatno rodiliste...
Ja osobno sam bila bas sretna kad sam procitala tu vijest, mislim da je najvaznije da imamo mogucnost izbora - nekako mislim da smo MM i ja dovoljno pametni i odgovorni da, u dogovoru s lijecnikom, izaberemo kako zelim roditi... u vodi, s epiduralnom, carski... nije bitno, moja beba - moj izbor...
A sto se tice skupoce, vjerojatno ce biti skupo, al ja bih se osobno radije odrakla gluposti na koje svakodnevno trosim lovu, eventualno ljetovanja ili cega god bude potrebno da bi rodila privatno....
S obzirom na komplikacije u trudnoci, imam socijalnog i privatnog ginica i razina usluga kod privatnika je puno bolja, a da ne pricam o osjecaju olaksanja, kada mi kvalitetnom opremom pogleda bebu i kaze da je sve ok.... vrijedi svih para koje mu platim...
Eto, ko sto sam rekla, najvaznija je mogucnost izbor - pa ko zeli privatno moze, ko zeli u Petrovu moze, ja osobno ne bih nikad nakon horor iskustva moje dobre frendice...  i jedva cekam privatno rodiliste.

----------


## Saradadevii

Da, najbolje je imati mogucnost izbora.
Meni bi bio problem, da radjam u Hrvatskoj, taj da ja ne zelim lijecnika pri porodu, nego samo babicu. Otvaranje privatnog rodilista pod vodstvom lijecnika onima poput mene ne nudi mogucnost izbora.
NIti bih zeljela skrb tijekom trudnoce od strane ginekologa, nego od strane babice.
Zato me privatno rodiliste toliko ne veseli, cak i da promoviraju "prirodni" porod; npr Romino kolo je za mene intervencijska aparatura, doduse puno bolja, blaza i suptilnija od kreveta s onim vjesalima za noge, ali , svejedno je dio mentalnog pristupa koji kaze zenama da im je i za najnormalniji porod potrebna/pozeljna pomoc pomagala i slicnog, da im je potrebno nesto drugo da im "ublazi bol, olaksa itd..." porod, nesto drugo od njihovog tijela, uma i odgovarajuce okoline koja omogucava hormonima da blagotvorno utjecu na tijelo i um.
Iz moje perspektive, ono sto mi je potrebno je kucna okolina, mir i neuznemirenost i jedna osoba koja ima povjerenje u radjalacke sile zene plus nesto znanja i iskustva, po mogucnosti, vlastitog.
I da me pusti na miru nakon poroda da neometeno i dugo, koliko god ja to zelim, uspostavim odnos sa svojim djetetom.

Kao sto sam rekla, privatno rodiliste u kojima porodu asistiraju lijecnici, u to se ne uklapa. Vjerujem da ima puno zena kojima se to uklapa u to sto i kako zele radjati i dobro je da ce one imati mogucnost izbora.
Ipak ostaje pitanje, sto s nama kojima i time mogucnost izbora ostaje zatvorena. A i s onima koje nece moci ili htjeti (dodatno) placati za zdravstvenu skrb za koju vec ionako placaju.

Jos bih na kraju izrazila ponovo rezervu da ce u takvom privatnom rodilistu pristup biti "prirodan". Oprema ili nedostatak opreme ne cini one koji asistiraju porodu interventnima ili neinterventima, nego ga time cine njihova iskustva, shvacanja, um, sposobnost odvracanja od porodnicarskog skolovanja kojima su bili izlozeni i duhovni horizoniti, a sve to se ne moze nauciti u par posjeta Austriji (ako se uopce moze tamo nauciti).

Trudnoca i porod su normalni fizioloski procesi koji imaju svoje specificnosti i tijekom kojih zena moze biti "ugrozena", ali za vecinu zena oni jesu normalni i bez komplikacija.
Babice su one koje su najpozvanije da skrbe za zenu tijekom trudnoce,poroda i babinja, a ne ginekolozi, cije skolovanje je vezano za proucavanje patoloskih stanja, kako ih sprijeciti i kako ih lijeciti.
Vecina zena nema patologiju tijekom trudnoce niti tijekom poroda, iako ih mogu "zadobiti" djelovanjem lijecnika. Mogu ih "zadobiti" i "po prirodi" i zato je dobro da ginekolozi imaju skolovanje koje imaju pa da mogu pomoci u takvim slucajevima.
Babice bi trebale imati drugacije obrazovanje i drugacije iskustvo , koje nije vezano za patologiju, nego je vezano za poznavanje i uvazavanje sila prirode koje su omogucile da zenke svake vrste moze sigurno donijeti na svijet svoje mlado.
Zato bih se ja veselila njihovoj privatnoj praksi, a ne veselim se privatnoj bolnici, u kojoj ce, u najboljem slucaju, raditi i podrzavati ovakva nacela, a sve lovorike (i lovu) ce pokupiti netko drugi.

Da li bismo zagovarali sustav koji zdravu djecu , umjesto tetama u vrticu, povjeravali na cuvanje specijalistima za djecu s poremecajima u ponasanju?
Problem nastaje kada se ocekuje patologija tamo gdje je nema.

----------


## mamazika

> Da li bismo zagovarali sustav koji zdravu djecu , umjesto tetama u vrticu, povjeravali na cuvanje specijalistima za djecu s poremecajima u ponasanju?


Saradadevii, ovo ti je fenomenalna usporedba.
Stvar je u tome što se to povremeno desi, pa se svaki djetetov najmanji odmak od standarda proglasi patologijom i dijete se šalje kojekakvim specijalistima, koji onda isprobavaju na njima svoje teorije... Dakle i posljedice su slične - intervencija rađa intervenciju.

----------


## Janoccka

> Valjda kada ideš rodit misliš na sebe


Neke misle i na bebu   :Wink:

----------


## Irena001

> Valjda kada ideš rodit misliš na sebe
> 			
> 		
> 
> Neke misle i na bebu


Na nju prvu

----------


## Lutonjica

da, za bebu je baš odlično kad ju se nadrogira s raznoraznim analgeticima i analgezijama, i baš joj je veselo što se mora duže i teže mučiti da izađe van....

----------


## iridana2666

[
Iskreno, kad sam pročitala ovu novost, ni na kraj pameti mi nisu bile osobe koje svjesno izabiru carski.
Ali kad su već spomenute, nadam se da bi takve trudnice 
(u toj privatnoj bolnici) dobile stručnu psihološku pomoć koja bi odagnala njihove strahove vezane uz prirodni porod.


Uistinu, carski bi trebao biti mkao opcija svakoj zeni ako ona to izricito zeli, ako se dobro informirala i ako je tako cvrsto odlucila. To je njeno tijelo i njeno dijete te samim time i njena odgovornost. Ja sam npr toliko citala o vrstama i nacinima poroda, kada sam bila prvi put trudna, da mi nitko ziv vise ne bi bio nagovorio na normalan porod. Moju su trudnocu vodili muz i zena, vrhunski americki strucnjaci koji su mi rekli da je dugorocno gledano, na zdravlje zene puno bolji carski rez. I ona sama, doktorica, odlucila se dvaput na carski (muz joj ga je napravio, kako slatko - poroditi vlastito dijete, fakat su zajedno rodili). 
Veselim se privatnom rodilistu ako ce zeni dati potpunu slobodu radjanja ako to podrazumijeva carski rez.  Onda cu se definitivno odluciti na trece dijete jer u ovim nasim bolnicama, sa ovakvim odnosom doktor-trudnica, sobama, stanju u rodilistima... nema sanse da imam jojs jedno dijete, a jos da me k tome i prisiljavaju na koji nacin da rodim. Ako zelim carski i ako placam onda hocu da bude carski i zelim svoj privatni apartman, onako kako mi se to pruzilo u inozemstvu. Svatko ima pravo na svoju odluku bez osudjivanja.

----------


## momze

kada sam cula vijest o otvaranju privatne klinike za porode, iskreno sam se obradovala. zasto?

zato sto sam pomislila, bas onako kako je Zrinka rekla, da cu moci platiti da me puste na miru. rodila sam prije godinu dana u privatnoj klinici u Litvi i bilo je prekrasno. porod iz snova, doslovce onako kako sam ga navela na dvije stranice A4 formata mog plana poroda. 

naravno da su mi nudili epiduralnu 3 puta, koju sam odbila i vise nije bilo nikakvog forsiranja. zato se nadam, da ce i u ovoj privatnoj klinici biti tako nesto moguce. 

naravno da je veliki problem takvih privatnih klinika sto, ako platis, uglavnom udovolje tvojim zahtjevima, sto one zene, koje zele prirodan, neinterventan porod a nemaju sredstava da ga plate, ostavlja na cjedilu da se za svoja prava bore u drzavnim bolnicama.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Moju su trudnocu vodili muz i zena, vrhunski americki strucnjaci koji su mi rekli da je dugorocno gledano, na zdravlje zene puno bolji carski rez.


to nije točna informacija, a pretpostavljam da su mislili na 
carski rez je operativni zahvat koji nosi puno veće rizike za ženu od vaginalnog poroda.
a to je samo jedna stavka u nizu.
mogućnost biranja elektivnog carskog je jedna stvar, ali carski rez u medicinskom smislu je bolja opcija jedino onda kada je indiciran stvarnim medicinskim indikacijama.




> http://www.pregnancy-info.net/c-sect...lications.html 
> 
> Cesarean Section Complications 
> 
> When a cesarean is done, the risks and benefits of the procedure need to be weighed. This includes looking at the added benefits and risks of doing a cesarean or of birthing the child vaginally. Sometimes the benefits of the cesarean will outweigh the risks and sometime the vaginal birth benefits will outweigh the risks of the cesarean. 
> 
> Cesarean birth is major surgery, and, as with other surgical procedures, risks are involved. The estimated risk of a woman dying after a cesarean birth is less than one in 2,500 (the risk of death after a vaginal birth is less than one in 10,000). These are estimated risks for a large population of women. Individual medical conditions, such as some heart problems, may make the risk of vaginal birth higher than cesarean birth. 
> 
> *Risks for the Baby* 
> ...





> http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/?section...id=5720&show=1
> Žene koje rode carskim rezom imaju više poteškoća kad žele začeti sljedeće dijete, pokazalo je istraživanje provedeno u Velikoj Britaniji.







> http://www.medicina.hr/rjecnik/c-pojam.htm
> carski rez (sectio cesarea)-operativno-abdominalni put dovršenja porođaja (kroz trbušnu stjenku i prednji zid maternice). Incidencija carskog reza je od 5-25%. Danas se carski rez radi ekstraperitonealno, radi izbjegavanja peritonitisa. Najčešći je poprečni istmični ekstraperitonealni carski rez. Glavne indikacije za carski rez su: 1. Placenta previja, 2. sužena zdjelica, 3. Defleksija ploda sa leđima sprijeda. Gestacijska dob kad se radi carski rez sve se više smanjuje (donja granica je 26 tjedana). Nuspojave carskog reza. 1. Visoka smrtnost (zbog patoloških trudnoća i morbiditeta), 2. Djeca koja se rađaju carskim rezom su uvijek nezrelija, *3. Neplodnost nakon carskog reza.*

----------


## Saradadevii

iridana, ginekolozi uglavnom slabo znaju o fiziologiji normalnog poroda (neuznemirenog, nemedikaliziranog) , a jos manje imaju iskustva u njemu. Tvoji par potvrdjuje istrazivanja na tom podrucju koja su obavljena, npr u Engleskoj, gdje bi 30 posto lijecnica ginekologinja izabralo carski za nerizicnu trudnocu (dakle, elektiva).
Zasto bi to one izabrale? Mozda ne zato jer znaju da je to bolje za njih i njihovu djecu, dugorocno ili kratkorocno. 

momze, iskustva privatnih klinika na ovim prostorima su takva da je carski i upotreba epiduralne, indukcije itd...znatno ucestalija nego u drzavnim bolnicama (a i one to dijele sakom i kapom)
Moje prvo porodno douliranje me dovelo u doticaj s najpoznatijom londonskim privatnim rodilistem, Portland , u kojemu je elektirala  Spiceica (sada zovu "too posh to push" ), i situacija je sljedeca:
kazu ti da sve mozes sto hoces, mozes hodati, hopsati, aromaterapirati se, reci svima da odu i puste te na miru, nositi svoje pokucstvo ( a mozes doci u predtrudovima i traziti epiduralnu, elektivni carski, da dijete odnesu na neodredjeno itd...), dakle mozes traziti prirodni porod a la carte, ginekolog sarmira i uvjerava te da je tebi na raspolaganju (oni iz Harley Streeta). Kada se stvari pocnu odvijati, i ako ne daj boze dodjes prerano, tada pocinje standardni interventni porod u rukavicama: "vec je pola noci, vidite da ste umorni, mogli bismo sada to malo ubrzati....."
il "jeste li sigurni da ne zelite epiduralnu, cini se da vam je jako tesko, a to je stvarno nepotrebno...."

klasika
samo su puno ljubazniji i stalno se suosjecajno smjeskaju.
eto, cini mi se da je to kljucna razlika
smjesak koji se skupo placa

----------


## mamma Juanita

> smjesak koji se skupo placa


to je to.
smješak, ljubaznost, satelit i plahte na cvjetiće.

meni se čini da u Hrvatskoj ima stvarno jako puno ljudi za koje je TO humanizacija rađanja.

----------


## mamma Juanita

vidim da mi je ovo ostalo nedovršeno  :Embarassed:  



> to nije točna informacija, a pretpostavljam da su mislili na


govorilo se neko vrijeme da vaginalni porod nosi povećan rizik za težu kontrolu nad mokrenjem (ne mogu se ovaj čas sjetit kako se to stručno kaže) u starijoj dobi, što su sve studije opovrgle.

----------


## tweety

inkontinencija?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> inkontinencija?


tako je, hvala  :Kiss:     :mlot po glavi:

----------


## tweety

mamaJu, prvo sam pročitala ovo 



> smješak, ljubaznost, satelit i plahte na cvjetiće.
> 
> meni se čini da u Hrvatskoj ima stvarno jako puno ljudi za koje je TO humanizacija rađanja.


mislila sam ti reći kako mi je malo ponižavajuće, ali kad sam proskrolala malo poviše, postalo mi je jasno kako sam naivna i kako zaista postoje ljudi kojima je privatna bolnica mjesto u kojem dobiju doslovno sve ono što požele   :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

meni je to postalo jasno kada sam shvatila da neki ginekolozi stvarno misle da se Roda zalaže za bolje materijalne uvjete .
što je samo po sebi ok, ali ne po cijenu toga da uz ljepše rodilište i smiješak umjesto bahatosti i dalje sve radi kao i ranije, samo u finim rukavicama.

----------


## tweety

ja sam se zamislila nad sobom. ne znam da li možda pretjerujem u pozitivnom gledanju na stvari.
Kao što sam mislila da ti doktor u privatnoj bolnici neće napraviti sve što želiš, već ti objasniti što je najbolje za bebu i tvoje tijelo, tako sam i na onom topicu o privatnoj školi bila uvjerena da se tu samo profesori više trude  oko tebe, ali ne i da postoji profesor koji progledava kroz prste (bar ne kompletno).

Ne vjerujem svojim očima kad pročitam da ti dva dr.-a kažu kako je carski bolji, dugoročno, kratkoročno, bilo kako. A npr. nama su na tečaju u petrovoj objašnjavali zašto dolazi do inkontinencije i kako pokušati izbjeći takvo stanje.

----------


## iridana2666

E pa sad sto se tice apgara, moja kcer rodjena na carski je imala 10/10, a ona druga rodjena normalno 8/10. Isto tako, sto se plodnosti tice, nakon carskog reza sam ostala trudna onog moment kada smo t MM i ja pozeljeli. Sto se reza tice, pred 4 mjeseca sam bila na pregledu kod moje ginekologinje, zene sa karijerom i puno iskustva. Kada je vidjela moj rez na ultrazvuku, rekla je da nesto savrsenije u zivotu nije vidjela. Da je toliko savrsen i perfektan, kao da ga je netko nacrtao. 
Tri dana nakon carskog sam kuhala veceru, vjesala robu na susilo, usisala cijelu kucu i muza odvela na aerodrom navecer. To vam je ziva istina, doktor nije mogao vjerovati te mi jos zaprijetio da ce me natrag strpati u bolnicu ako se ne smirim (zvao me prvih 15 dana svaki dan na telefon). A sto da radim, moj muz pilot na komercijalnim transoceanskim letovima, nema ga po 15 dana, nama nikakvu pomoc niotkuda. Sama samcata, u bijelom svijetu sa bebom od 3 dana, vani vrucina od 60 stupnjeva...snadji se druze. Ali osjecala sam se super i nista mi nije bilo tesko.  Nakon drugog poroda sam bila katastrofa jos godinu dana poslije. Nisam imala snage za nista, sve me boljelo, problemi sa stolicom, ne mogu sjediti, ne mogu dugo hodati... uzas, nikad vise!!! Rekla sam, jos 15 put carski, ali nikad vise prirodno. To je moje iskustvo i uistinu se divim ovim zenama sto imaju po troje djece, svaka im cast! Ja toliko volje i hrabrosti nemam.

----------


## iridana2666

Oprostite, odletilo mi dvaput. Imam nekog ludog misa, sa dugmicima na sve strane pa sam sve nesto slucajno ispritiskala.

----------


## Deaedi

Mene bas veseli. Trudnocu sam vodila privatno i da je barem vec tada postojala privatna klinika. Ne bi oklijevala ni trena. Lova bi se vec nasla, iz minusa u minus, nema veze. 
Moj porod, moj izbor.

----------


## Isabel

Čitam, čitami na kraju nisam dobila odgovor koji me zanima, a to je : *Da li (sad na kraju) IMA privatnog rodilišta u Zagrebu i uopće u RH ili NE?* Ako da, gdje? Ako ne, da li jre u skorašnjem planu? HVALA na odgovoru unaprijed  :Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

Još ga nema, u planu je. Kada, ne znam. Ali mislim da sigurno ne barem jos godinu dana.

----------


## lumpar

ja mislim da je pozitivno da se otvara privatno rodilište... e sad s obzirom na osobu koja ga osniva skeptična sam jer se sjećam koko je bilo u zajčevoj prije par godina - ako cijenjeni doc tada nije uspostavio humani odnos prema trudnicama kao voditelj odjela nije mi logično da će sada odjednom tako postupati...O.K. novac će sada biti u igri  :/ 

moja mama je mene rodila prije 36 godina u privatnoj klinici u Africi najprirodnijim putem bez ikakvih intervencija uz veliku podršku divnih babica koje su je masirale i s njom na najljepši način prošle pripremu porod i poslije s dojenjem ...

kad pomislim da se kod nas tek sad razgovara o privatnim klinikama i pokušavamo objasniti pravo na humani odnos a većina ljudi smatra Afriku zaostalom - gdje mi živimo   :Sad:

----------


## mihic

Pozdrav!

Ima li tko iskustva s ovim privatnim rodilištem? :/

----------


## Tami25

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61902

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li u Zagrebu dostupno samo jedno privatno rodilište?
Nakon svih ovih pisama što sam jučer pročitala razmišljam da skupim novce za privatno. 
Ne trebaju mi šokovi i stresovi. Imala sam toga dovoljno u životu.

----------


## dominikslatki

Ima li kakvih svježijih iskustva?
Molim da se neko javi s dojmovima  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zbog-cega-je-...skrb-/1490489/ 
Evo jednog misljenja. Sto kazete?

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 200 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zbog-cega-je-...skrb-/1490489/ 
> Evo jednog misljenja. Sto kazete?
> 
> Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 200 koristeći Tapatalk


Sto bi rekli? Pa zena je odgovorila. Ona to moze platiti. Jedna je od malobrojnih koji to mogu. Tocka.
Nije stamota moci platiti, nego je sramota moci platiti u zemlji gdje vecina NE moze ( skoro nista) platiti.

----------


## Mima

Pa dobro, opet to nije sramota za onoga tko može platiti, nego eventualno za "zemlju".

No, mislim da se ova tetica (glumica?) samo štela pohvaliti da je rodila u privatnom rodilištu. 
Čisto sumnjam da je doživljavala takve reakcije, i da je takvo čudo platiti porod kod Podobnika.

----------


## sirius

> Pa dobro, opet to nije sramota za onoga tko može platiti, nego eventualno za "zemlju".
> 
> No, mislim da se ova tetica (glumica?) samo štela pohvaliti da je rodila u privatnom rodilištu. 
> Čisto sumnjam da je doživljavala takve reakcije, i da je takvo čudo platiti porod kod Podobnika.


Pa da nije za nju sramota sto ima novaca. Nego za zemlju gdje vecina nema.
Ali sve je to zapravo vrlo upitno koliko se ima novaca. Jer ona ima za platiti porod u privatnom rodilistu, ali da se nesto zakompliciralo , pa je dijete trebalo dodatnu skrb i brigu isli bi u drzavnu bolnicu. Pa se pitam tko bi mogao platiti skrb za dijete u jedinici intenzivnog lijecenja ili bilo kakav zahvat ili terapiju. Cak vecina onih koji mogu platiti porod u privatnom rodilistu tesko da bi mogli placati ( i ) bilo koju ozbiljniju skrb da je potrebna.

----------


## sirius

I ja se slazem da bi sve zene trebale imati uvjete za radanje kao u privatnom rodilistu .
Ali mene zivcira kad se ljudi zanose idejom da bi to sto mogu platiti privatno zubara, ginekologa , vadenje krvi ili privatno rodiliste , sustav u kojem se jos I placa ( pod obavezno) dobio bolju uslugu.
Pa i ja placam ono sto trebam i mislim da mi je manja gnjavaza od hodanja okolo/cekanja. Radim to jer mogu i kad mogu.
Ali tresko da bih mogla platiti za bilo koju ozbiljnu stvar , pa cak i da nekretninu prodam.

----------


## spajalica

I ja ne kuzim cemu drama sto je isla u privatno rodiliste. 
Mogla je, otisla je, rodila, platila.
I meni je blesavo sto se pravda bilo kome. Kao da se opravdava za svaku haljinu koju kupi. Bezveze.

----------


## sirius

Pa totalno bez veze. Ko da se ja pravdam za placanje privatnog  logopeda  ili psihologa.

----------


## Mima

Normalno da nitko ne bi mogao platiti ništa "ozbiljno", zato postoji zdravstveno osiguranje (bilo ono privatno ili državno).

----------


## sirius

> Normalno da nitko ne bi mogao platiti ništa "ozbiljno", zato postoji zdravstveno osiguranje (bilo ono privatno ili državno).


Pa da, ali ono se uzima zdravo za gotovo.
jako se dobro zna da nase zdravstveno osiguranje jedan porod u bolnici placa 2000 kn, a porod u privatnom rodilistu kosta 20 000 kn.

----------


## Peterlin

> I ja ne kuzim cemu drama sto je isla u privatno rodiliste. 
> Mogla je, otisla je, rodila, platila.
> I meni je blesavo sto se pravda bilo kome. Kao da se opravdava za svaku haljinu koju kupi. Bezveze.


Ne pravda se, našla je način da se pohvali kak ona ima lovu za to a skoro nitko drugi nema. Bzvz.

----------


## Tanči

> Ne pravda se, našla je način da se pohvali kak ona ima lovu za to a skoro nitko drugi nema. Bzvz.



20 000 kn skoro nitko drugi nema?!?
Pa nije to dva milijuna €?!?
Svašta!
Odlazak zubaru i stavljanje nekoliko kruna dođe više, a ljudi to rade stalno.

----------


## Mojca

Što ne napiše članak pod naslovom "Zbog čega je sramota raditi non stop i ne moći si priuštiti platiti zdravstvenu skrb?"
Ili možda "Zbog čega ljudi plaćaju doktore na crno da bi dobili ono što su već platili kroz doprinose?"
Ili "Zbog čega se u državnim bolnicama ne dobije isti tretman kao u privatnoj?" (Ne mislim na smještaj.)
Ili možda ova "Zbog čega se vani u državnom rodilištu dobije isti tretman kao kod nas u privatnom?" 

To su teme... a ne njeno hvalisanje... i to baš u trenu kad se najavljuje reforma zdravstva. Kako zgodno.

----------


## sirius

Ma, kao da nju briga za blagajnicu u konzumu ili lijecnicu obiteljske medicine koja radi u domu zdravlja...

----------


## spajalica

Mislim da je platila vise no opet nije moje da kreiram i pratim njen budzet. Kao sto ne znam koliki joj je ulaz nivca ne zanima me ni koliki joj je izlaz. Sve dok ja to osobno ne moram platiti.
Gospdja ima kolumnu u kojoj redovito pise svoja iskustva. Tako da joj je i ovo jedna od tema. Jer tako zaradjuje. Ima priliku iznositi svoje vidjenje stvari i osjecaje. Placaju je za to. Do sad nismo komentirali ni prethodnu kolumnu pa ne vidim razloga zasto i ja ovoliko slova natpikah za ovu.

----------


## sirius

> Mislim da je platila vise no opet nije moje da kreiram i pratim njen budzet. Kao sto ne znam koliki joj je ulaz nivca ne zanima me ni koliki joj je izlaz. Sve dok ja to osobno ne moram platiti.
> Gospdja ima kolumnu u kojoj redovito pise svoja iskustva. Tako da joj je i ovo jedna od tema. Jer tako zaradjuje. Ima priliku iznositi svoje vidjenje stvari i osjecaje. Placaju je za to. Do sad nismo komentirali ni prethodnu kolumnu pa ne vidim razloga zasto i ja ovoliko slova natpikah za ovu.


Imas potpuno pravo. Tema je privatno rodiliste. Pravo gospode je pisati sto zeli. ( zasto bi ona uopce bila socijalno osjetljiva u pisanju? To je samo njezino videnje svijeta. Njezinog svijeta, ne tudeg.)

----------


## Mima

Zapravo me najviše čudi kako je ovakvim pisanjem moguće zaraditi išta, a kamoli za porod u privatnoj klinici.

----------


## zasad skulirana

meni su OK razlozi radi kojih je išla,dakle ne radi elektivnog carskog u 8mom mj. trudnoće (da ti se koža i gđica ne raspeče i unište kako sam svojedobno čitala od neke starlete) nego radi banalnih stvari: po 10 žena na jednu kupaonicu,nedostatak wc-papira, neljubaznost i generalno nedostojanstvenih uvjeta poroda u državnim rodilištima....
samo,mogla je onda jeftinije proći sa primaljama i porodom kod kuće (kad joj već ideja o polju nije mrska)

ja sam jučer bila na pregledu u bolnici,poslali me u ispišani wc da ostavim urin na sudoperu (pored svih čaša ne znam kako je sestra znala koji je moj urin),dok sam se skidala u tom istom WC-u u 3 navrata je netko pokušao uletiti (jer smo sve ko' na traci) i onda skinutog donjeg dijela i gaćica sjediš sa još 3-4 žene i čekaš dr da dodje pa da vas sve ko' na traci pregleda (zato moramo sve unaprijed čekat polugole,da ne bi on morao pričekati da se mi skinemo naporede,jel)...naravno,dotični me nije ni pogledao niti mi se obratio već je samo komunicirao o meni sa sestrom...

----------


## sirius

> Zapravo me najviše čudi kako je ovakvim pisanjem moguće zaraditi išta, a kamoli za porod u privatnoj klinici.


Meni je zapravo najbolji dio onaj kad prica o radu u trudnoci , i stvarno misli ozbiljno.
Imam dojam da ona misli da svi rade poslove kao njezin, imaju poslodavca kao ona, i zaraduju priblizno njoj.
Zapravo u opce ne shvaca da su mnoga mirovanja u trudnoci zapravo socijalna , a ne zdravstvena politika.
I kao da je ona jedina zena koja je radila u trudnoci.
ali odosmo od teme.

----------


## casa

Meni koja sam išla u školu s Jelenom ovaj tekst pokazuje da iako je skupila godina kao i ja još uvijek nije baš odrasla. Odrasli ljudi razuimiju da je suditi o tuđim financijama na temelju vlastita iskustva djevojke iz centra koja je pohađala finu gimnaziju i upisala fakultet koji joj je srce odabrala egoistično. Nisu sve žene u Hrvatskoj rođene u centru grada, s izvrsnim školovanjem na dohvat ruke te stoga nisu sve u mogućnosti raditi fine poslove na kojima možeš raditi do samog poroda. A Jeleni je to očito promaklo. Vjerojatno je ona sama svojim radom, trudom i zalaganjem zaradila to da ju roditelji upišu u osnovnu s učenjem latinskog, a one jadnice što su iz Metkovića pa se nisu za to založile do svoje 6, naravno da kasnije nemaju para za privatni porod, već otvaraju bolovanje jer ne mogu nosit kutije po dućanu. Tko im je kriv? Što se u vrtiću nisu malo založile? I na kraju krajeva, zašto ne ponesu te gajbe, i riskiraju zdravlje svoje djece kao što je i Jelena učinila?

----------


## dominikslatki

Mislim da je to sve dogovoreno i ruku na srce cilj je da se prica o privatnom rodilištu i to je postignuto.
Pa svaki put kad netko "poznati" tamo rodi se navodi ime i sl. Stvari kao usput.. Reklama.
Mene samo interesira jedna stvar- vrijedi li ići tamo ili ne?
Jer ako vrijedi, u smislu da se liječnik pažljivije skrbi, da ne donosi olako odluke (zapravo me to muci najviše s obzirom na velik broj carskih rezova), da imas adekvatnu pomoć oko dojenja i poslije poroda - onda bih dala i duplo od navedene cijene..
A ovo -hrana, kupaona i sl. Sve to stoji i sigurno je neusporedivo s državnim ali nije nista ključno i životno vazno i vrijedno tih novaca za doslovno 3 dana.

Molim nekog sto prije ako ima iskustvo da se javi ..
Nalazim samo iskustva po drugim forumima koja su mi malo sumnjiva ili su sve redom carski rezovi ili dogovoreni ili iz raznoraznih razloga. Tesko je razabrati. Očito je da se ljudi srame i ne žele pričati o tome pa ni nemamo nekih iskustava..

----------


## casa

Činjenica je dominikslatki da ako nešto baš nedajBože pođe po zlu pa djetetu treba više od inkubatora, da će Podobnik uz svijeće i tihu glazbu prevest bebu na operaciju u državnu bolnicu... Mislim da u državnim ima svega i svačega, ali da na kraju kad je pitanje života ili smrti ako žele mogu pomoći dok privatno rodilište uz svu želju ne može jer nema resurse. A da te sigurno pomnije prate na porodu, u to sam sigurna...

----------


## Mima

Nemaju niti sva državna rodilišta resurse, neka uopće nemaju neonatologiju, pa opet žene tamo svaki dan rađaju u velikom broju.

----------


## dominikslatki

Ono čega je mene strah je carski rez zbog zarade a mozda sam stekla krivi dojam mozda je češći jer ne žele riskirati pa je sigurnije bebu izvadit van "na vrijeme"..
Jedno iskustvo znam di cura je bila sve fino otvorena i to al kao beba se nije htjela spustit pa su to riješili carskim.. Dal se moglo jos cekat ne znam, nisam doktor al za to sam tad prvi put čula. Nije bila dugo u rađaoni ..
Znam i iskustvo di je carski bio dogovoren jer je zena bas htjela carski i cijelo iskustvo joj je bilo presavršeno, sto i vjerujem. Taj carski mi je malo pod upitnikom..

----------


## casa

Naravno, ali koliko sam shvatila dominikslatki živi u Zagrebu, pa prepostavljam da ne bira između rodilišta u mom kraju i Podobnika. Eto ja sam rodila u tri različita i najljepše mi je iskustvo iz najmanjeg koje uopće nije imalo operacijsku salu. Ali to sam ja, i skroz razimijem da neke žene u takvo rodilište ne bi išle. J bih sad četvrti put rodila najradije kući kako bi izbjegla mogućost da rodim na putu do rodilišta... I znam da bi mi bilo udobnije nego igdje, al što ću akd mm želi da mu se djeca rađaju u bolnici... Nismo svi spremni prihvatiti iste rizike... Moj post je služio tome da ako se bira privatno rodilište kako bi se primila bolja zdravstvena skrb, to ima smisla samo ako porod bude uredan ili gotovo uredan.

----------


## casa

A gle tamo se zapravo koliko sam ja čula ide kako bi mami bilo lakše i zato se često rade carski. Naime, to ne boli. A medicinske indikacije za carski su sigurno rjeđe... ali eto mame ne pate. Porod boli i to dosta.. pa tko nije od kamena lako zavapi Ne mogu više i onda jr si platio dobiješ carski. U drž. bolnici ili te netko utješi, ili se netko na tebe izdere ili te nitko ne čuje, ali carski ne dobiješ zato što te jako boli.

----------


## Vrci

> Ono čega je mene strah je carski rez zbog zarade a mozda sam stekla krivi dojam mozda je češći jer ne žele riskirati pa je sigurnije bebu izvadit van "na vrijeme"..
> Jedno iskustvo znam di cura je bila sve fino otvorena i to al kao beba se nije htjela spustit pa su to riješili carskim.. Dal se moglo jos cekat ne znam, nisam doktor al za to sam tad prvi put čula. Nije bila dugo u rađaoni ..
> Znam i iskustvo di je carski bio dogovoren jer je zena bas htjela carski i cijelo iskustvo joj je bilo presavršeno, sto i vjerujem. Taj carski mi je malo pod upitnikom..


I od moje kume rođakinja je išla u privatno rodilište, i završila je na carskom. Kaže da su ljuti na sve, ne žele previše pričati. Mislim da su ju inducirali 2 dana nakon termina, beba se nije spuštala, sve je dugo trajalo i carski. Kaže da nije bilo razloga za indukciju osim da je termin prošao, pa sad jel lažu... nije im baš drago toliko para više dati

A i čula sam 2-3 loša primjera u zadnje vrijeme, zadnje od svoje daljnje rođakinje gdje je beba završila poslije u državnoj bolnici jer je imala pupčanu vrpcu oko vrata, nisu skužili, namučili se svi. Ona kaže da je na kraju požalila što je privatno rodila, jer joj nije jasno kako su mogli tako dugo mučiti i kako nisu vidjeli tu pupčanu

----------


## Mima

I u Zagrebu ima rodilišta koja uopće nemaju neonatologiju (Merkur), pa svejedno masa žena tamo ide roditi.
Računa se da će se dijete u slučaju potrebe odvesti na Rebro (kao što odvoze i neku djecu iz rodilišta koja imaju neonatologiju, ako ima potrebe).

Tako da, ne znam, mislim da to nije neki ekstra minus za Podobnika.

----------


## sirius

> I u Zagrebu ima rodilišta koja uopće nemaju neonatologiju (Merkur), pa svejedno masa žena tamo ide roditi.
> Računa se da će se dijete u slučaju potrebe odvesti na Rebro (kao što odvoze i neku djecu iz rodilišta koja imaju neonatologiju, ako ima potrebe).
> 
> Tako da, ne znam, mislim da to nije neki ekstra minus za Podobnika.


Ja isto ne mislim da je to neki minus.
Zene koje tamo radaju imaju razne motive, vecina njih ocekuje puno bolju komociju i bolji odnos /dostupnost osoblja.
jedna moja poznanica je rekla da je odlucila tamo roditi drugo djete da bi se odmorila nakon poroda jer tamo postoji mogucnost da dijete bude odvojeno od majke i da ga donose na zahtjev. Pa je to i dobila, uz veliku udobnu sobu i bolju hranu iz dostave po zelji.
Svi smo razliciti .

----------


## casa

Pa ali dominik je pitala za zdravstvenu brigu... Mislim sama žea pitala pa sam tako i odgovorila... Ima ih što tamo rađaju i da bi se mogle hvalit poslije ali dominik je pitala ima li smisla sa aspekta brige za zdravlje... A u tom slučaju treba valjda birat rodilište s neonatologijom jer je to sigurnije... Ništa nije savršeno sigurno, po meni nije ni potrebno da rodilište ima operacijsku salu, al dominik ima pravo misliti drugačije...

----------


## sirius

Mislim da je u trudnoci i porodu puno vaznije imati kontinuirano pracenje jedne osobe koja ce prepoznati problem ili eventalne komplikacije, nego imati neonatologiju. To je nesto sto bi Podobnik trebao imati obzirom na broj rodilja koje su tamo u isto vrijeme.

----------


## casa

I to sam i rekla da te sigurno budnije prate, ali da u slučaju neke stvarne komlikacije voze u državnu bolnicu. Dođe mi da citiram samu sebe...

----------


## sirius

Pa naravno da voze. To je poznata stvar. Majka ostaje kod njih, dijete odvoze. ( u slucaju komplikacija djeteta)

----------


## Mojca

Ne volim Podobnika, dapače, vrlo mi je mrzak... ali imam primjer da ne rade CR zbog love: jer mojoj frendici je bio zakazan CR na dan termina (ponedjeljak) zbog gestacijskog dijabetesa i bebe na zadak. Beba se preko vikenda okrenula, kad je došla na CR, Podobnik je rekao da nema potrebe za CR, malo indukcije i na kraju je imala turbo lak porod. 

Eto... ona je prezadovoljna, mene je motivirala da odem k njima... no nakon što mi je u 35 tt rekao da će me u 38 tt rezati jer sam stara trudnica (40) a navedena prijateljica je ima 38 kad je rodila, pobjegla sam. Kad sam ga upozorila da mi krivo računa trudnoću (prema M), što je bilo suludo jer sam sam bila IVF trudnica i u minutu se znao trenutak začeća, poludio je. 

Nema pravila, rekla bi... kao i sve u životu, kako ti klikne. 

I... još nešto, marketing na danima otvorenih vrata im je super... nakon nema smješkanja i ljubaznosti. Bar ja to nisam doživjela.

----------


## kajsa

> Mislim da je to sve dogovoreno i ruku na srce cilj je da se prica o privatnom rodilištu i to je postignuto.
> Pa svaki put kad netko "poznati" tamo rodi se navodi ime i sl. Stvari kao usput.. Reklama.
> .....


i ja mislim da je plaćena reklama

----------


## pikula

Meni nije jasno to s tim CR. Zar ne postoji neki medicinski protokol, indikacije za CR? Zar zahtjevati carski nije isto kao da zahtjevam operaciju slijepog crijeva. Mislim tko me pita. Kako je došlo do tog zahtjevanja uopće?

----------


## sirius

> Meni nije jasno to s tim CR. Zar ne postoji neki medicinski protokol, indikacije za CR? Zar zahtjevati carski nije isto kao da zahtjevam operaciju slijepog crijeva. Mislim tko me pita. Kako je došlo do tog zahtjevanja uopće?


Cuj, oni imaju postotak CR oko 80%. Pa ti zakljuci sama. Obzirom da je statistika na razini Hrvatske oko 20%.

----------


## pikula

Što ih ne bi onda lječnička komora trebala pitati za zdravlje. Ako je CR rizičniji od vag.p. pa onda za taj rizik treba netko odgovarati, ne? 60% razlike :šok:, a I 20% je puno.

----------


## FIGICA

A kažu da u drugim zemljama možeš sam birat dal ćeš vaginalno ili carski, sam strah od vaginalnog je dovoljna indikacija za carski

----------


## sirius

> Što ih ne bi onda lječnička komora trebala pitati za zdravlje. Ako je CR rizičniji od vag.p. pa onda za taj rizik treba netko odgovarati, ne? 60% razlike :šok:, a I 20% je puno.


Opasno je ako u kompletnoj populaciji postotak CR ide iznad 20%. Mislim da nikoga nije briga za tako mali broj rodilja i jos u privatnom rodilistu. Trazili ste, dobili ste.

----------


## spajalica

Ima ljudi koji zele za svoje novce odredjenu uslugu. Ja ih znam par koji su i prije privatnog rodilista zeljeli carski i na sve moguce nacine trazili nacin da isti i ostvare.
Draze mi je da, ako je jedina indikacija za carski zelja, to i plate, nego da to placamo svi mi.

----------


## pikula

Znam, ali sa stajališta struke je li etički udovoljavati takvim željama u rangu estetske operacije, a čije posljedice snosi i beba koju nitko ništa ne pita.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ima ljudi koji zele za svoje novce odredjenu uslugu. Ja ih znam par koji su i prije privatnog rodilista zeljeli carski i na sve moguce nacine trazili nacin da isti i ostvare.
> Draze mi je da, ako je jedina indikacija za carski zelja, to i plate, nego da to placamo svi mi.


x

----------


## dominikslatki

> .., da će Podobnik uz svijeće i tihu glazbu prevest bebu na operaciju u državnu bolnicu... .


Ovo je jako dobro rečeno. 
Ja se dvoumim i to jako gdje ići, ali mislim da mi državna ipak malo prevaže jer sam tamo stekla dojam da je sve to lijepo zapakirano ( ruku na srce rodilište i cijela klinika su presavršeni) a opet ako dođe do problema bilo sa bebom bilo sa mamom da ce se fino u rukavicama prebacit briga na drugog.
Kod njih je veliki plus sto sve želje uvažavaju - i to me brine- sto god hocu- mogu.. Mogu Birat datum, mogu Birat carski , mogu Birat indukciju.. Mozda moj socijalistički mozak nije naučen na to.. 
Ono sto me svakako privlači je da je dr cijelo vrijeme prisutan na porodu, da dijete odnose na zahtjev (ipak se možeš malo odmorit), posjete nisu ograničene i sl.
Ali netko je gore dobro napisao da je to sve super kad je porod po ps-u.
Ne znam, na čudu sam.

----------


## FIGICA

Meni se isto to ne sviđa,biranje datuma poroda,porađanje prije 40-og tjedna

----------


## Mojca

Potraži temu o Feldbachu.

----------


## FIGICA

U Riječkom rodilištu postoje apartmani koje platiš nekih 500 kn po danu i imaš malo veći komfort,svoj wc,privatnost nakon poroda

----------


## casa

eto ja sam u Makrskoj rodila tako da je doktor pozvan jer sam došla ja, a na porodu je uz mene cijelo vrijeme bio jedan doktor i jedna babica i to je tamo bilo tako u pravilu. Na odjelu smo bile dvije rodilje na jednu babicu, koja je dolazila stalno pitat želimo li da uzme djecu, nosila je malenu od cimerice mi po noći da ne plače, a meni je namjestila toplu vodu na tušu jer "treba malo vremena da dođe topla voda" i sve to na trošak države. Ali da je u toku porod bilo potrebno obaviti carski, doktor bi sjeo samnom u kola Hitne i vozio me 45 minuta do Splita, jednako i bebu. Bez svijeća i glazbe, ali je sve bilo po mom sudu jako toplo, prijateljski, brižno i profesionalno... Narvno, sve ti to malo pomaže u sluučaju da dijete ne prodiše nakon poroda ili da otkucaji srca bebe u porodu padnu...

----------


## Kaae

Nije mi uopce jasno u cemu je problem oko nepostojanja neonatologije, a i prebacivanja u drzavnu bolnicu, bilo majke ili djeteta, ako nesto podje po krivu do te mjere da privatno rodiliste ne moze odraditi posao do kraja. Pa to je normalna praksa bilo gdje. 

Ovdje, u SAD-u, ako odaberes kucni porod ili odes u kucu za porode, sve eventualne komplikacije rjesava lokalna bolnica. Bolnicki treman je, ovako ili onako, pokriven osiguranjem, a ovo prvo ovisi od police do police.

----------


## Beti3

> Ovo je jako dobro rečeno. 
> Ja se dvoumim i to jako gdje ići, ali mislim da mi državna ipak malo prevaže jer sam tamo stekla dojam da je sve to lijepo zapakirano ( ruku na srce rodilište i cijela klinika su presavršeni) a opet ako dođe do problema bilo sa bebom bilo sa mamom da ce se fino u rukavicama prebacit briga na drugog.
> Kod njih je veliki plus sto sve želje uvažavaju - i to me brine- sto god hocu- mogu.. Mogu Birat datum, mogu Birat carski , mogu Birat indukciju.. Mozda moj socijalistički mozak nije naučen na to.. 
> Ono sto me svakako privlači je da je dr cijelo vrijeme prisutan na porodu, da dijete odnose na zahtjev (ipak se možeš malo odmorit), posjete nisu ograničene i sl.
> Ali netko je gore dobro napisao da je to sve super kad je porod po ps-u.
> Ne znam, na čudu sam.


Zbog čega bi doktor trebao biti cijelo vrijeme tvog poroda? Meni je bio, jer sam bila rizična trudnica, od trenutka kad sam osjetila pritisak pa dok se beba nije rodila. Inače, u uobičajenom porodu, doktor ti uopće ne treba. Porod je prirodna stvar, a doktori su tu za svaki slučaj. 

Ako mama poželi da joj odnesu bebu da bi mogla spavati (iako, jako sumnjam da ikoja mama noć nakon poroda može spavati, bila kraj nje beba ili ne  :Smile:  ) to učine i u besplatnom rodilištu. Sad mi je palo na pamet da mi je jedna poznanica, koja je rodila kod Podobnika, rekla da je dobila tabletu za spavanje, jer je tako željela. Da, da, sve želje ispunjavaju.

Doduše, tri dana možeš biti u bilo kakvom prostoru, neš ti vremena  :Smile:  , iako biti ta tri dana u luksuzu, sigurno je daleko lakše. 
Ako želiš platiti i biti zbrinuta odgovarajući toj cijeni, odi u privatno rodilište. Najvjerojatnije ćeš biti zadovoljna, ustvari, gotovo sigurno ćeš biti zadovoljna. Samo ako ti spoznaja da si potrošila toliko novaca, a nisi trebala, ne pokvari taj osjećaj zadovoljstva.

 U slučaju da si taj novac već prekrižila na svom računu, go for it! Kao i Jelena, koja se na glas hvali o tome.
Po mome mišljenju, jedini razlog za ne ići kod Podobnika, je novac. Sve drugo je razlog za ići. Naravno, ne ako će siliti carski rez, a rodilja ga ne želi.

----------


## casa

Mislim da je sasvim jasno da neonatologija ni doktor nisu potrebni da se dijete rodi. No ako netko zeli najbolju mogucu medicinsku skrb ona 2016. ukljucuje opetacijsku salu,doktora anesteziologa i neonatologiju. Tko je spreman platiti kako bi imao najbolju med skrb mozda moze uciniti neki mudriji izbor od ove privatne klinike. I ovo vidi li netko problem u necemu ili ne je stvar osobnih pogleda. Dok mislim da je cinjenica da najbolja moguca skrb ukljucuje i neonatologiju bez prijevoza. A naravno da svi biramo ovisno o vlastitim vrijednostima i pogledima. Moj porod u ma je meni bio krasno iskustvo, al ne mogu reci da je tamo bila najbolja med skrb koja je iz mojih iskustava bila u petrovoj koje se ne prisjecam rado.

----------


## Kaae

Mislim da je takav stav pretjerivanje - najbolju mogucu skrb za... sto? Vecina urednih trudnoca zavrsava urednim porodom i zdravom bebom. Uvijek postoji mogucnost komplikacija, ali ne moze nitko na taj nacin donositi odluke. Jer, sto ako platim najbolju mogucu skrb za plasticnu operaciju, stajaznam, dojki, a onda usred zahvata dobijem aneurizmu? Mislim, platila sam najboljeg moguceg estetskog kirurga... a odjednom mi treba kirurg s neurologije. Vjerojatno nemaju uvjete za to kod plasticara.

Tako je i s porodom. Tko zna sto kome moze zatrebati, ali najvjerojatnije nece biti nista.

----------


## sirius

Ja sam drugo djete sa zdravstvenim problemom i za koje smo znali da odmah ide u transport na Rebro rodila u rodilistu bez neonatologije. ( nije Podobnik :D )
Imaju neonatologa, pregledala je dijete i roku pola sata bila s njim u transportu za drugu ustanovu ( koja je 10 minuta voznje) .
Tako da ne vidim razlog zasto bi netko u zdravoj trudnoci i sa zdravim djetetom birao rodiliste sa neonatologijom.

----------


## Kaae

Nasa bolnica u gradu nema N od neonatologije. Ako se konkretno zna sto se ocekuje, zene radjaju ili u Minneapolisu u Children's Hospital, ili u sjedisto Mayo klinike u Rochesteru. Sve ostalo je ovdje pa se po potrebi prebacuju helikopterom u jednu od ove dvije bolnice. Funkcionira sasvim super.

Iz kuce za porode (ili vlastitog doma) se ide u nas lokalni Mayo, a onda dalje kamo treba, ako treba.

Nama je, zbog nepoznanica, morao biti pedijatar na raspolaganju na porodu, ali nije nam trebao niti on, niti prijevoz na drugu lokaciju. Ispalo je sve u redu. Sad s drugom bebom imaju dezurnog pedijatra pa ce i to biti pokriveno, za slucaj da zatreba.

----------


## casa

I  ja sam tako odlucila roditi dijete u rodilistu bez operacijske sale i bez stalno zaposlenog pedijatra, ali drage moje poanta izbora je da svatko bira po vlastitim stavovima.  Mislim ako ja napisem da bi cetvrto rodila kod kuce i ocekujem podrsku u svom izboru valjda mogu pruziti podrsku onima koje zele naj med skrb. Nije zena pitala sto ostali misle o medicinarima za poroda nego hoce li u tom rodilistu dobiti najbolju med skrb za svoje novce... Ne razumijem potrebu da se nekog preobrati

----------


## angel 1

Dominik ja mislim da se i u državnim bolnicama odnos osoblja ( med sestre) prema pacijentima ipak poboljšao.. Prvi put sam rađala 2010.i tada su me sestr pitale prvu noć da li želim da odnesu bebicu da se odmorim ( iako je na Sv.duhu 24h rooming in)...ja sam naravno odbila -bez obzira sto sam bila budna vec 36h nisam ni tu noc spavala ( adrenalin je odradio svoje). Nakon 2,5 god opet na istom mjestu sam se začudila kako su te iste sestre jos ljubaznije i susretljivije i spremne svima pomoci što god.. Dobro ovaj dr.put sam imala i med.indikaciju , ali i prema drugim zenama su bile isto takve. Al kao i svagdje našla se i jedna koja nije bila... Tražila je da odmah dr.dan odšetam sama na doslovno drugi kraj bolnice da mi stave holter, a ja se rušila na par koraka do wc-a pa sam ja tražila da dođe ta tehnicarka k meni u sobu ( što je i dosla i sama se čudila toj sestri kako je to zahtijevala-kao pa normalno da je njoj lakse doci  :Smile:  ). Tako da pripremi se na loše pa ćes se iznenaditi da nije tak strasno i ne ustrucavaj se pitati i traziti nesto tj zaloziti se za sebe i bebu . I sretno!

----------


## bella77

Dominik, ja sam 2009 ležala kod Podobnika 5 dana, ali nije friško iskustvo, pa nije relevantno.

Ono o čemu možeš isto tako razmisliti je apartman u bolnici. Pristup i doktora i sestara je drugačiji u apartmanu, hrana je bolja. Svakako na porod ponesi plan poroda (ima na Rodinim stranicama, ti samo ostavi one točke koje su tebi bitne). Po mom iskustvu, ako je jasno napisan, plan poroda se poštuje, čak i u Petrovoj. Ja sam imala 5 točaka, sve su ispoštovane, bez da sam morala išta napominjati.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam bila u apartmanu u Vinogradskoj, jest da mi je bilo bolje radi privatnosti, svog wc-a, češće mi nosile čaj. Ali hrana je isti jad i bijeda kao i svim drugima, a u wc-u također nije bilo papira

----------


## Vlattka

Mislim da je tako i u Osijeku, ako se nije što promijenilo. Moja mama je bila u apartmanu na ginekologiji (doduše besplatno, bio je prazan) kad je išla na neku operaciju. Jednako je uređeno kao i druge sobe, ali je dobro što stalno možeš imati posjete. Hrana je jednaka.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ma neš ti,donesu ti hranu iz doma,meni je sveki kuhala delicije i u vrijeme bolničkog objeda donosila tećice...pa bi prvo pojela bolnički ko' predjelo i onda navalila na njeno... :Smile: ili si naručiš,MM nešto donese...svakako,nije to razlog za poć i platit pvt porod 20tk...bolje onda tako u bolnici nadoplatit za apartman pa imat malo bolje uvjete privatnosti i higijene uz hranu iz vani...

jučer sam saznala da mi je kolegica s posla prije mjesec dana dala dr kuvertu s 300eur da je se pripazi na porodu..ko' da se zna da je to cifra koja se dava,ona isto tako saznala pa odnjela prije poroda,kad je bila na pregledu....dakle,kao prvo,što znači to da je se pripazi, ako bi došlo do komplikacija u protivnom bi je znači,Bože mi prosti, ostavili da umre ona ili dijete na stolu? mislim da to rade žene koje se puno ne razumiju u fiziologiju poroda,misle da ne mogu/nisu u stanju/sposobne roditi bez prisustva doktora,da ih on porađa isl....ima i drugih oblika zahvale čula sam,dakle i sestre dobiju (i dr nekad) kuvertu ali poslije poroda zato jer je sve dobro prošlo.... :facepalm: 
ova je inače došla prerano,stali joj trudovi,ovaj ju odma nadripao pa se njenim riječima "riješila svega" u uru i po i ona sretna...(a ko' na prvom se porodu izmučila....)....
ne kuži da bi i tako i tako dobila drip (platila ona ili ne),pa problem ga je izbjeć ako ne želiš,ispada da bi prije ja trebala platit ako želim da me se pusti na miru i da mi se ispoštuje plan poroda i da stolčić kojeg tako nerado vade....
čula sam i za plaćanje dolaska odabrane primalje,adje to mi je još i najlogičnije od svega,mada i dalje naravno protuzakonito i ne znam kako ta pravda dolazak u bolnicu mimo svoje smjene...vjerojatno kaže da je došla svojevoljno jer joj je to prijatelj/poznanik isl...

dominik,dakle pitanje je što želiš i što ti je bitno, ako si osjetljiva na loše uvjete ( u,moramo priznat, vrlo osjetljivom trenutku života) i želiš neki komfor radije se raspitaj o pvt apartmanu u bolnici...ljubaznost osoblja je naravno bolja u Podobnika no eto,ima bit da je se može platit i u državnim bolnicama...
lakše je dobiti više pažnje u rodilištu koje godišnje ima cca 500 poroda nego 1500,dakle veće su šanse da će biti manje žena odnosno možeš biti jedina koja rađa tako da ti pratnja bude cijelo vrijeme s tobom a ne samo u rađaoni...tako je meni bilo s prvim porodom (jedina sam bila) i iskreno se nadam da ću i sada biti te sreće...
doduše ja sam i sa prvim uletila u bolnicu samo na izgon, tako će akobogda biti i sada... :fige:

----------


## bella77

sad je malo off, meni je generalno to bez logike da se ima veza u rodilištu. Mislim, što će napraviti, neće te poroditi bez veze? A za sve ostalo, moraš se informirati, danas je to barem lako.

Na drugom porodu sam ja bila jedina u rađaonama, a bila Petrova. Tako da nema pravila. Manje rodilište, manje i bolničkog osoblja.

----------


## martinaP

> sad je malo off, meni je generalno to bez logike da se ima veza u rodilištu. Mislim, što će napraviti, neće te poroditi bez veze? A za sve ostalo, moraš se informirati, danas je to barem lako.
> 
> Na drugom porodu sam ja bila jedina u rađaonama, a bila Petrova. Tako da nema pravila. Manje rodilište, manje i bolničkog osoblja.


Mozda zvuci kao paradoks, ali ja sam oba puta imala u radjaoni dr-a kojeg poznajem (dogovorene indukcije) bas zbog toga da ne rade nista osim onog sto je nuzno. Tako da je zapravo jedini lijecnikov posao bio prokidanje vodenjaka. Sve ostalo odradile su primalje a dr je gledao izdaleka.

----------


## BlackyB

> Ima li kakvih svježijih iskustva?
> Molim da se neko javi s dojmovima


Imam ja svježe iskustvo (iz 2014.). Nakon nepotrebnih komentara  (makar se slažem da je članak retardiran a autorica sporna  :Smile: ) čisto da napišem ako nekoga zanima. Ja sam se odlučila na privatno rodilište jer kao prvo, njihov pacijent sam već godinama i imam povjerenja u njih + puno bliskih osoba koje znam su rodile tamo i nikad nije bilo nekakvih problema a u državnim bolnicama sam od 20-ak prijateljica čula recimo preko 15 horor priča (i to nekoliko jako ozbiljnih, ne samo varijante "Šta se dereš, nije te boljelo kad si se j..." - a čula sam i to, nego su najboljoj prijateljici npr dali krivu transfuziju pa su i ona i blizanke skoro umrle). S obzirom da su to sve osobe u koje imam povjerenje a ne anonimne priče osoba koje ne poznajem odlučila sam se na privatno. Na elektivni carski nisam išla nego je  sve išlo prirodno. Što se financija tiče, ima puno opcija plaćanja i ljudi s prosječnom plaćom kao mi su si to mogli priuštiti (može se platiti i kreditom na 36 rata, mi smo plaćali po pola rate ja i muž dakle 250,00 kn mjesečno svaki - neki troše više mjesečno na izlaske ili večere), ne ulazim u to tko koliko ima, samo pišem koje su opcije. Što se tiče samog rodilišta meni je za vrijeme trudnoće odgovaralo što radim blizu i pregledi su mi trajali (sa čekanjem) do 45 minuta pa sam malo izostajala s posla što mi je bilo važno. Osoblje je bilo super. Porod je prošao super, usluga super, vaš doktor dolazi iako ne radi i s vama je cijelo vrijeme (sa mnom 16 sati), imate uz doktora babicu i anesteziologa - svi su  ljubazni i puno pomažu. Nitko nije spomenuo nikakav carski makar znam da se može tražiti jer znam ženu koja je tražila. Poslije poroda imate svoju sobu s kupaonom, svoj mir da se možete upoznati s bebicom i sve je čisto i uredno + mogu vas posjećivati bližnji u bilo koje doba (muž može prespavati ali to košta 500 kn po noći pa nam je to bilo glupo plaćati jer tako i tako može biti s vama cijeli dan), imate na raspolaganju sestre koje vas uče brinuti se o bebi, kupati je, presvlačiti je, puno pomažu oko dojenja -  sve to nakon poroda meni je značilo jako puno. 

Eto, to je moje iskustvo iz 2014., sad čekam nove dvije bebice i ići ću ponovno tamo.  :Smile:   :Wink: 

nadam se da sam dala malo info, neću ulaziti u rasprave o novcima i o tome koje su bolnice bolje i koje gore i da li sam u pravu ili nisam, ovo je bio čisto odgovor na upit.

----------


## dominikslatki

Sto se tiče apartmana u bolnicama to mi nema nikakvog smisla nakon sto sam od 2 prijateljice čula istu priču. Sve isto osim sto si sam i imas svoj wc. Zoveš sestru na onaj bip ona ne dolazi (jer naravno samo su 2 sestre na 50 zena) a treba ti, boli te, dijete place, ne možeš se ustat npr.- onda je bolje bit s cimericama ipak se mi žene u takvim stvarima solidariziramo ne..
Nikako mi nije bitno kakva je hrana , ma ni taj wc, to je 3 dana !
Ali nakon razgovora s njima stekla sam dojam neke umjetne atmosfere sto me jako iznenadilo i ponovni pokušaj dogovaranja termina poroda, valjda se tako njima lakse pripremit .. Mozda sam očekivala previse , ne znam. 
Uglavnom, cure hvala na konstruktivnoj raspravi, ako ima tko jos sta pametno vezano za iskustvo od tamo bilo bi mi drago čuti.
Npr, nisam čula iskustvo kakav je odnos prema dojenju, kako se cijepljenje riješava i moze li se nakon poroda kod njih u slučaju nekog problema ići u bolnicu i dali doktori gledaju s čuđenjem pa zašto ste tamo išli rodit i sl,? (Naime, kad sam ja u par navrata spomenula da razmišljam o porodu kod P , doktori su onako neke face složili , tako da ne znam čemu to, mozda ljubomora na njega a mozda znaju nesto sto mi nedoktori ne znamo.

----------


## martinaP

Od 3 zene koje znam da su rodile tamo, u 2 slucaja podrska dojenju nije bila za pohvalu, a u trecem je bila nebitna jer je zena sve znala i nije imala poteskoca.

Ja najiskrenije ne vidim znacajnu prednost PR-a osim za zene koje zele hladni CR, sto mi je sasvim legitiman izbor.

----------


## angel 1

Dominik ne znam iz koje bolnice su ta losa iskustva koja si cula... Ali na Sv.duhu ( ne zagovaram ni jednu bolnicu konkretno)sam imala bas suprotno iskustvo s tim zvonjenjem ..tamo fakat dolaze sestre stalno na svaki bip i to odmah... Imaju sestre s pedijatrije za bebu i sestre s odjela za zene... Kazem bila sam dva put u razmaku 2,5 g i oba puta sam ostala duze ( prvi put 10 dana zbog žutice i dr.put 5 dana) i oba puta su bez problema dolazile na svaki bip..

----------


## BigBlue

Baš sam se dugo, dugo dvoumila bi li uopće išta napisala. Ustvari me štrecnuo me onaj komentar Sirius da je sramota platiti porod u zemlji u kojoj većina to ne može, mada ga u kontekstu ovoga članka potpuno razumijem. Sramota je da su žene u državnoj bolnici svedene gotovo na objekt, a financije tu igraju samo sporednu ulogu. Anyway, ja sam čuvala trudnoću i konačno i rodila kod Podobnika, međutim dominikslatki ne mogu ti ništa reći ni o vaginalnom ni prirodnom porodu jer sam zbog blizanačke trudnoće i preeklampsije rodila carskim, ali pitaj ako te nešto zanima i ako ću ti znati odgovoriti. Možda je čak došlo i vrijeme za priču s poroda koja se već dugo kiseli u wordu. Možda je čak i uspijem završiti bez suza  :Embarassed:

----------


## Vrci

> Dominik ne znam iz koje bolnice su ta losa iskustva koja si cula... Ali na Sv.duhu ( ne zagovaram ni jednu bolnicu konkretno)sam imala bas suprotno iskustvo s tim zvonjenjem ..tamo fakat dolaze sestre stalno na svaki bip i to odmah... Imaju sestre s pedijatrije za bebu i sestre s odjela za zene... Kazem bila sam dva put u razmaku 2,5 g i oba puta sam ostala duze ( prvi put 10 dana zbog žutice i dr.put 5 dana) i oba puta su bez problema dolazile na svaki bip..


Ja sam bila u Vinogradskoj, sestre su uvijek došle kad sam ih zvala. Kad sam imala problem s dolaskom mlijeka i tvrdim sisama, pozvale su drugu sestru koja mi je pomogla. Kad je malac bio na sunčanju zbog žutice, svako malo mi je sestra dolazila reći što se događa, rekla je da mogu ići i tamo ga gledati (ja sam ipak to vrijeme potrošila na odmor i pokušaj spavanja, jer je bio na sunčanju baš po noći)

Rekla sam si da mi je apartman bio super uložene pare. Nisu mi falile cimerice, po prirodi nisam nešto pričljiva i za zbližavanje na tako kratko

----------


## milamaja

Kod Podobnika sam rodila prije dvije godine svoju trecu bebicu. Prve dvije su rođene u Petrovoj. Razlika je oooogromna i bila sam prezadovoljna. Ljudi o porodu kod Podobnika pričaju svašta a da pojma nemaju kako je tamo. Šire se priče da je nesigurno za bebu, da sve šalju da carski, da je sve to samo za razmažene žene. Osobno sam se uvjerila da su to sve gluposti. Nitko me nije tjerao na carski, dapače o tome nije bilo ni riječi obzirom da sam i prve dvije bebe rodila vaginalno. Porod je prošao super. U petrovoj sam oba puta rađale skoro pa sama. Babica je došla tek kad sam počela vikati a ona se uvjerila da je porod stvarno krenuo. Ovdje su svi bili uz mene, disali sa mnom, nitko mi se nije nalaktio na trbuh i sve je prošlo super. Naravno, uvjeti su super kao i hrana ali to stvarno ne smatram presudnim. Puno mi je važnije to da sam se tamo uvjerila da se netko stvarno brine o meni i djetetu. Meni nije trebala pomoć oko djeteta jer sam sve znala ali sestre su stvarno prekrasne. Pomažu oko prematanja, roditeljima pokazuju kako kupati bebu, kako čistiti pupak. U petrovoj sestre za to nemaju ni volje ni vremena. Naravno, beba može biti sa mamom stalno a mogu je i odvesti ako se mama želi odmoriti. Pitaju da li želiš da dohrane bebu, da li smiju staviti dudicu. Uglavnom, preporučam svim ženama koje si to mogu priuštiti...

----------


## Kaae

Ovako kad citam sto nude.. ne bih ni da meni plate da radjam tamo. Grozno mi zvuci da netko sa mnom dise (tj. da mi se mota po sobi vise od neophodnog), a i sve ovo sto rade ili pitaju smiju li raditi s bebom se ne preporuca i uopce se ne bi trebalo raditi.  :Unsure:

----------


## Ginger

E, ali ti nisi radjala u nasim bolnicama  :lool:

----------


## Kaae

Bome nisam.  :Grin: 

(Ali opet.. pranje beba, dude, dohrana, odnosenje bebe... to ne bi trebali ni raditi, niti o tome uopce pitati.)

----------


## milamaja

A sta je loše u tome da te netko nauči kako kupati bebu? Ili da te pitaju da li smiju dohraniti? U bolnicama su moje prve dvije dohranjivali a da me nitko nije ni pitao i stavljali im dude bog zna čije.

----------


## Kaae

> A sta je loše u tome da te netko nauči kako kupati bebu? Ili da te pitaju da li smiju dohraniti? U bolnicama su moje prve dvije dohranjivali a da me nitko nije ni pitao i stavljali im dude bog zna čije.


Pa zasto bi dohranjivali? Trebaju _hraniti_ ako zena odluci ne dojiti, ili pomoci oko dojenja, ako pomoc uopce treba. Kupanje se ne preporuca dok ne otpadne pupak, a suzdrzavanje od pranja krpicama takodjer nije naodmet, s obzirom da je verniks super zastita za kozu.

----------


## mim

> Pa zasto bi dohranjivali? Trebaju _hraniti_ ako zena odluci ne dojiti, ili pomoci oko dojenja, ako pomoc uopce treba. Kupanje se ne preporuca dok ne otpadne pupak, a suzdrzavanje od pranja krpicama takodjer nije naodmet, s obzirom da je verniks super zastita za kozu.


Iz perspektive daaaavne rodilje koja je izvrsno prošla na porodu, ali čije je dijete pobralo hospitalnu infekciju danas bih digla nenamjenski kredit ako treba i rodila u privatnom rodilištu. Na pristup u bolnici se ne žalim, na osoblje također i većinom su bili divni prema meni, ali nedostatak tople vode, obroci koji ni psu nisu dovoljni, a kamo li majci koja mora dojiti (u deset dana rodilišta umrla bih od gladi da mi nisu nosili obroke od kuće, a vlastito mlijeko bih mogla samo sanjati), u činjenicu da je dijete pokupilo bakteriju upravo u rodilištu i da su mi to pokušavali "prodati" kao zarazu kroz porođajni kanal sve dok im nisam zamahnula brisevima starim dva tjedna (a onda su ušutjeli-gle čuda!!-i prešutjeli da im je na antibiotiku devet beba).... Da skratim: platila bih privatno rodilište. I ne vidim razlog da se netko zgraža nekom drugom što želi dati taj novac da se osjeća onako kako želi i da dobije uslugu kakvu želi. Netko plaća kamp na ljetovanju jer tako želi, netko hotel s pet zvjezdica. I svatko u svom ljetovanju uživa. To je dozvoljeno, ali nije dozvoljeno platiti uslugu poroda kakvog žena želi?? I nije istina da svi porodi kod Podobnika završe carskim: ima ih i potpuno prirodnih, ali u normalnim, higijenski i općenito boljim uvjetima. Znam za tri takva i jedan potpuno opravdani carski (jer ako položaj bebe od 4500g poprijeko nije indikacija za carski onda ne znam što je). I definitivno je bolji carski od slučaja smrti bebe zbog skakanja na trbuh rodilji. Dok se nešto ne promijeni u našim bolnicama definitivno je privatno rodilište za one koji si to mogu priuštiti dobra varijanta. Meni više ne treba, ali ću ga priuštiti kćeri kad će biti potrebno ako si ona i muž neće to moći sami priuštiti.

----------


## LolaMo

I ja planiram roditi kod Podobnika. 
Moram na hladni carski kao i s prvim djetetom i grozim se zagrebačkih rodilišta.
Sretna sam što imam dobru plaću i što si mogu priuštiti privatno.

----------


## Mima

Slažem se sa mim, čudi me neki zluradi ton koji je od početka prisutan na temama o privatnom rodilištu, dok Roda recimo istovremeno sakuplja loša iskustva žena iz hrvatskih rodilišta, ili dok čitamo u novinama horor priče. Pa ako je netko spreman platiti da bi se osigurao od neljubaznog osoblja ili lošeg smještaja u bolnici, ne vidim u čemu je problem. Ako se u tom rodilištu rutinski rade neki postupci koje neka rodilja smatra za neprihvatljive, sigurna sam da će se tamo lakše dogovoriti da bude po njenom nego u državnom rodilištu.

----------


## Diana72

Hrana koju daju rodiljama planirana je za poticanje laktacije i napravljena tako da bebe ne dobiju grčeve, a ne da bi žene izašle iz bolnice sa dvije-tri kile viška. Ne znam zašto svi njurgaju zbog hrane. Ionako im rodbina donosi od kuće ono što žele jesti. Važniji je sam tretman osoblja i način poroda, to jest, mogućnost izbora.

----------


## Mima

Pa sad, nekome je možda važno da ne bude gladan.

----------


## bella77

> Hrana koju daju rodiljama planirana je za poticanje laktacije i napravljena tako da bebe ne dobiju grčeve, a ne da bi žene izašle iz bolnice sa dvije-tri kile viška. Ne znam zašto svi njurgaju zbog hrane. Ionako im rodbina donosi od kuće ono što žele jesti. Važniji je sam tretman osoblja i način poroda, to jest, mogućnost izbora.


joj koliko je ovo netočno. Nakon 10 sati u rađaoni, 2 sata u hodniku na promatranju, u 18 sati ja dobijem šalicu riže na mlijeku! I to mi je bila večera koja bi me trebala držati do sutradan u 7. Cijeli dan nisam ništa jela. Sva sreća pa sam imala torbu punu hrane. Grčevi beba i kravlje mlijeko meni za večeru - halo?
To je bilo s prvim, s drugim sam bila u apartmanu, pa su obroci bili daleko veći.

----------


## Diana72

> Pa sad, nekome je možda važno da ne bude gladan.


Vjerojatno je. Zato muž, mama ili netko treći donese klopu po želji :Smile: . U bolnici imaju svoja pravila.

----------


## Mima

Ili si plati privatno rodilište, pa dobije fine obroke. Ne kužim što to koga ima smetati.

----------


## Diana72

> joj koliko je ovo netočno. Nakon 10 sati u rađaoni, 2 sata u hodniku na promatranju, u 18 sati ja dobijem šalicu riže na mlijeku! I to mi je bila večera koja bi me trebala držati do sutradan u 7. Cijeli dan nisam ništa jela. Sva sreća pa sam imala torbu punu hrane. Grčevi beba i kravlje mlijeko meni za večeru - halo?
> To je bilo s prvim, s drugim sam bila u apartmanu, pa su obroci bili daleko veći.


Dobila sam i ja, nakon carskog, prije kojeg mi je zadnji obrok bio večera, drugi dan ništa, cijeli dan, rodila u 23 sata i prvi obrok, rižu na mlijeku dobila tek ujutro. Kako vidiš, preživjela sam.  A bebe imaju grčeve i od drugih stvari, a ne samo od kravljeg mlijeka.

----------


## bella77

Pa meni baš i nije normalno da ljudi po bolnicama gladuju ako nemaju nekoga da im donese hranu izvana... Svi mi izdvajamo za zdravstvo, taj obrok smo itekako platili.

----------


## bella77

> Kako vidiš, preživjela sam.  A bebe imaju grčeve i od drugih stvari, a ne samo od kravljeg mlijeka.


pa meni nije dovoljno "preživjeti". Plaćam zdravstveno i očekujem ne biti gladna. 
Da, djeca imaju grčeve od mnogo čega, no ako je kravlje mlijeko jedan od čestih uzročnika, pa onda možda nije najpametnija stvar dati kao prvi obrok nakon poroda.

----------


## Diana72

A što bi trebali, dovesti osobnog kuhara? U bolnici nakon poroda budeš 3- 7 dana , ako rađaš na carski. Toliko možeš izdržati, a osim toga, vidjela sam mnoge koje nisu niti okusile bolničku hranu, nego su jele isključivo onu od doma.  Meni osobno bio je važniji odnos doktora i sestara prema meni, nego hrana. I kad sam došla doma nisam jela puno više, a niti kaloričnije, a imala sam dovoljno mlijeka za slijedeće 2 godine. Btw, grčevi su trajali jako kratko, čim se bebin probavni sustav priviknuo. Dalje je sve išlo bez problema.

----------


## Mima

Pa eto, ta "preživjela sam" logika se može primijeniti na gotovo svaki prigovor koji rodilje imaju na stanje u rodilištima.

----------


## sirius

Ja sam npr. ostajala gladna jer sam u vrijeme rucka odlazila u drugu bolnicu vidjeti dijete.
Eto, nitko se nije sjetio da mi mozda zena koja je dan prije rodila pojela rucak.
tako da o jelovniku ne mogu govoriti, hranu nisam vidala. Srecom da sam trazila otpust nakon 36 sati.

----------


## LolaMo

Ali zašto bi ja išta "izdržavala" alo ne moram?
Ne, ne želim izdržavati lošu hranu (iako mi je to najmanje bitno), prljavi zajednički wc i tuš s plijesni, cimerice loše higijene, pušenje u tušu, bezobrazne sestre, dojila sam od prvog dana nakon carskog isključivo svojom voljom i predznanjem koje sam dobila tu na rodi dok ga sestra meni u inat dohranjivala bespotrebno i svakodnevno..itd..
I odnos doktora i sestara u privatnom rodilištu je divan. Bez da moraš strepiti koja sestra je u smjeni i na koju se nogu dr ustao.
A to kaj muž može biti sa mnom na carskom, meni je neprocjenjivo!

----------


## Diana72

Mene nitko nije podučio dojenju, za rode tada nisam niti znala, niti sam imala pristup internetu. Sve sam  uspjela sama uz pomoć literature, a prematanju bebe me naučio muž. Nemam nikog od ženske rodbine da mi pomaže. WC, tuširanje i ostalo nije bilo strašno, Rijeka je po tom pitanju solidna. Hrana ko hrana, tipično bolnička. Priznajem da nije sve idealno i da ima mnogo toga što bi se općenito u bolnicama , ne samo u rodilištu, trebalo promijeniti, ali, ruku na srce, ima dosta žena koje glume princeze " Zašto bi netko trebao izdržati?" Zato jer ima i gorih stvari nego što je hrana u bolnici, eto zato.  Više od svih neljubaznih sestara i arogantnih doktora , išle su mi na živce razmažene cimerice koje kukaju na sve i svakog. Bolnica nije hotel sa 5 zvjezdica.

Sirius, meni se to dešavalo kad sam bila u bolnici s malim radi operacije. Na ručak je trebalo ići u drugu zgradu, a baš u to vrijeme malog bi ili dojila ili uspavljivala, pa sa morala čekati d da mi muž donese nešto za pojesti.

----------


## Cubana

Bome koliko ja izdvajam mjesecno za zdravstveno osiguranje i trebala bih biti kao i hotelu s 5 zvjezdica.

----------


## Diana72

> Bome koliko ja izdvajam mjesecno za zdravstveno osiguranje i trebala bih biti kao i hotelu s 5 zvjezdica.


Puno toga bi trebalo biti, ali nije. Državi je bitno da napuni blagajnu.

----------


## LolaMo

> ?..ruku na srce, ima dosta žena koje glume princeze "


Sad zvučiš kao neki naši ginekolozi  :Raspa: 
I baš ti znaš koliko je koja žena trpila i može izdržati.
Svašta!
Ja ću kod Podobnika iz istih razloga zbog kojih idem privatno stomatologu, ginekologu itd..
Prirodni porod bez intervencija ionako za mene nije moguć pa mi nije bitno što To kod njega nije uobičajeno.

Uostalom, moja plaća i moje pare, još najbolje da mi netko komentira kaj sa svojom lovom radim!

----------


## Diana72

> Sad zvučiš kao neki naši ginekolozi 
> I baš ti znaš koliko je koja žena trpila i može izdržati.
> Svašta!
> Ja ću kod Podobnika iz istih razloga zbog kojih idem privatno stomatologu, ginekologu itd..
> Prirodni porod bez intervencija ionako za mene nije moguć pa mi nije bitno što To kod njega nije uobičajeno.
> 
> Uostalom, moja plaća i moje pare, još najbolje da mi netko komentira kaj sa svojom lovom radim!


Briga mene što ti radiš sa tvojim novcem. Po ovome izgleda kao da živiš u vili sa poslugom. :Rolling Eyes: 

Što se tiče toga koliko koja može trpjeti ili ne, mogu prepoznati izmotavanje i glumu. Uostalom, doma me, za razliku od bolnice nije čekalo ni skuhano niti pospremljeno, a o bebi sam se morala brinuti sama, jer je muž dva dana nakon što sam došla iz bolnice morao natrag na posao. Rodila sam na carski, i bilo mi je stvarno teško, ali od cendranja nema pomoći. Zato mi je bolnica unatoč mršavom jelovniku, bila sasvim OK.

----------


## Diana72

Ja nemam toliko novaca da mogu u privatno fensi šmensi rodilište niti bilo što drugo, mogu samo u državno, nadajući se najboljem, a po svemu sudeći, stvari se mijenjaju jako sporo. Slažem se se se trebaju tražiti bolji uvjeti u bolnicama, za svih. Nije rješenje otvarati privatna rodilišta u koja ne može svatko, već poboljšati uvjete u državnim.
Ne znam slažu li se ostale koje su rodile u Rijeci, ali mislim da je ono jedno od rodilišta sa boljim uvjetima od ostalih.

----------


## LolaMo

Zbilja ne znam zbog čega si tako nabrijana i bezobrazna..ali dobro..nek ti bude  :Love:

----------


## Diana72

> Zbilja ne znam zbog čega si tako nabrijana i bezobrazna..ali dobro..nek ti bude


Zato jer si se ti tako postavila.   :Love: 
 Nismo svi te sreće da možemo birati gdje ćemo roditi i moramo izvući najbolje od ponuđenog.

----------


## mim

> Zato jer si se ti tako postavila.  
>  Nismo svi te sreće da možemo birati gdje ćemo roditi i moramo izvući najbolje od ponuđenog.


Ali se one koje si to mogu priuštiti zbog otrovnih i sličnih komentara na ovoj temi ne moraju zbog toga osjećati po*rano. Žene žele uslugu za svoj novac. Imaju ga i žele ga potrošiti na porod umjesto na npr. skupe cipele i torbice. Neke će dići i kredit za to. Nekima će pomoći rodbina. Paaaa? Nemaju na to pravo??? 

A što se tiče boravka-ne mora uvijek ispasti kako je planirano. Što se mog poroda tiče-mogla sam za dva-tri sata kući. No, zaglavila sam skupa s cimericama na 10 dana-zahvaljujući bolnici. 10 dana tuširanja u gotovo hladnoj vodi ako nismo uhvatile pravo vrijeme dok pet-šest dojilja puši uz prvu jutarnju kavu iz automata. 10 dana obroka koje nije nikada dobio ni moj pas. Balansirana hrana zbog prevencije grčeva? Daj me nemoj, molim te! Sjećam se i danas, a bilo je pred 18 godina, jedne večere za koju nam je trebalo određeno vrijeme da detektiramo sastojke. Bilo je riječi o kuhanoj tjestenini posipanoj s malim komadićima prepržene tirolske salame. Sve prepuno vitamina i minerala. I bila sam sretna kad sam od kuće dobila juhu s rezancima i povrćem, ali ne i te sreće da je dobijem svaki dan. Drugi dan po povratku kući ostala sam sama s bebom jer je muž ispucao godišnji kojeg je planirao po izlasku iz rodilišta i nije ga mogao pomaknuti, tri kilometra od prvog dućana, bez auta... pa sam si sama uz cjelodnevno dojenje skuhala bolje obroke od toga čime su nas tamo hranile. I prala spavaćice u kojima sam se osjećala ljudski, a ne poniženo jer su razderane do struka ili nemaju gumba. I nisam morala strepjeti od toga da mi dijete hrane koječim iako sam i u bolnici uspjela dojiti na zahtjev većinu dana (što se događalo po noći-ne znam).... Jako je puno razloga zašto bih platila porod da na njega opet idem. I smatram da se zbog toga nitko nije dužan opravdavati. Ako mene koja ga više ne planiram smeta odnos prema ženama na ovoj temi mogu samo misliti kako smeta one koje se na planirani plaćeni porod spremaju. Zato lijepo zadržite svoju zavist za sebe i pustite žene da rađaju u miru tamo gdje žele. Bilo bi jako lijepo da doprinos temi mogu dati žene koje s Podobnikom imaju određena iskustva. Kao što ja ne sudjelujem na temi nosiljki i kolica tako bi se neki trebali suzdržati i komentara na ovoj temi. Pogotovo otrovnih.

----------


## Kaae

> Hrana koju daju rodiljama planirana je za poticanje laktacije i napravljena tako da bebe ne dobiju grčeve, a ne da bi žene izašle iz bolnice sa dvije-tri kile viška. Ne znam zašto svi njurgaju zbog hrane. Ionako im rodbina donosi od kuće ono što žele jesti. Važniji je sam tretman osoblja i način poroda, to jest, mogućnost izbora.


Kakva je to hrana za poticanje laktacije? Ili hrana od kojih bebe ne dobivaju grceve, koji su, vidi vraga, normalna pojava jer bebama treba sazrijeti probavni sustav.

----------


## sirius

> Kakva je to hrana za poticanje laktacije? Ili hrana od kojih bebe ne dobivaju grceve, koji su, vidi vraga, normalna pojava jer bebama treba sazrijeti probavni sustav.


Ma nikakva. To je samo prilicno losa hrana . Jednostavno , vecina bolnickih kuhinja je vrlo losa. I kuhaju prilicno lose.
( provela sam prije 14 godina 40 dana strogog mirovanja trudna u bolnici, nikad u zivotu nisam tako lose jela. Sve krcato skrobom , sa povrcem u tragovima. Ne vjerujem niti da je danas bolje.)

----------


## Diana72

> Ma nikakva. To je samo prilicno losa hrana . Jednostavno , vecina bolnickih kuhinja je vrlo losa. I kuhaju prilicno lose.
> ( provela sam prije 14 godina 40 dana strogog mirovanja trudna u bolnici, nikad u zivotu nisam tako lose jela. Sve krcato skrobom , sa povrcem u tragovima. Ne vjerujem niti da je danas bolje.)


Ne dobije se bolje niti na drugim odjelima. Ja sam provela u bolnici skoro pola života (hidrocefalus), ali nigdje nije hrana bolja, ne samo trudnicama. Za povrće tvrde da nije dobro za bebu jer stvara grčeve, ali ne vidim kako bi onda grah( kojeg dobiješ) bio dobar. Daju ti puno juhe i čaja jer moraš piti da bi potaknula proizvodnju mlijeka. to je bar tako rečeno.

----------


## Tanči

Ma nije to nikakva izbalansirana hrana.
Kuhaju kaj imaju.
Inače, ovo o čemu @ mim piše je izgleda Sveti Duh.
Jer identično je bilo kod mene prije 16 godina.
Ja sam se i onesvijestila u kupaoni od dima.

----------


## mim

> Ma nije to nikakva izbalansirana hrana.
> Kuhaju kaj imaju.
> Inače, ovo o čemu @ mim piše je izgleda Sveti Duh.
> Jer identično je bilo kod mene prije 16 godina.
> Ja sam se i onesvijestila u kupaoni od dima.


Ne, Vinogradska pred 18 godina. Činjenica je da se većinom svi u bolnici trude (iznimke postoje), ali uvjeti su očajni. Tada nije bilo izbora, danas ga žene imaju i drago mi je da je tako. Zašto bi npr. muž i otac morao žicati da vidi svoje dijete? Budući da nam se boravak odužio mm je svoju kćer u 10 dana mogao vidjeti dva puta (jednom više zato jer sam moljakala: inače bi je vidio samo jednom), a baka i deda jednom. Kroz staklo. Zašto bi rodilja morala primati posjete stojeći u hodniku? Ok, meni to nije bio problem jer nisam šivana, ali većini je bio. Zašto bi postojalo određeno vrijeme za posjete barem za najbliže? Danas kad gledam retroaktivno, ma kako mi porod bio lagan, sve to liči na jednu vrstu zatvora u kojem si prisiljen biti, a otprilike te tako i tretiraju. Kao da sve to ne plaćaš iz svog džepa. A plaćaš. E, ako plaćam onda tražim da me se ne tretira kao prisilnog zarobljenika pa bih radje platila skuplje i dobila ljudsku uslugu.

----------


## Diana72

> Ali se one koje si to mogu priuštiti zbog otrovnih i sličnih komentara na ovoj temi ne moraju zbog toga osjećati po*rano. Žene žele uslugu za svoj novac. Imaju ga i žele ga potrošiti na porod umjesto na npr. skupe cipele i torbice. Neke će dići i kredit za to. Nekima će pomoći rodbina. Paaaa? Nemaju na to pravo??? 
> 
> A što se tiče boravka-ne mora uvijek ispasti kako je planirano. Što se mog poroda tiče-mogla sam za dva-tri sata kući. No, zaglavila sam skupa s cimericama na 10 dana-zahvaljujući bolnici. 10 dana tuširanja u gotovo hladnoj vodi ako nismo uhvatile pravo vrijeme dok pet-šest dojilja puši uz prvu jutarnju kavu iz automata. 10 dana obroka koje nije nikada dobio ni moj pas. Balansirana hrana zbog prevencije grčeva? Daj me nemoj, molim te! Sjećam se i danas, a bilo je pred 18 godina, jedne večere za koju nam je trebalo određeno vrijeme da detektiramo sastojke. Bilo je riječi o kuhanoj tjestenini posipanoj s malim komadićima prepržene tirolske salame. Sve prepuno vitamina i minerala. I bila sam sretna kad sam od kuće dobila juhu s rezancima i povrćem, ali ne i te sreće da je dobijem svaki dan. Drugi dan po povratku kući ostala sam sama s bebom jer je muž ispucao godišnji kojeg je planirao po izlasku iz rodilišta i nije ga mogao pomaknuti, tri kilometra od prvog dućana, bez auta... pa sam si sama uz cjelodnevno dojenje skuhala bolje obroke od toga čime su nas tamo hranile. I prala spavaćice u kojima sam se osjećala ljudski, a ne poniženo jer su razderane do struka ili nemaju gumba. I nisam morala strepjeti od toga da mi dijete hrane koječim iako sam i u bolnici uspjela dojiti na zahtjev većinu dana (što se događalo po noći-ne znam).... Jako je puno razloga zašto bih platila porod da na njega opet idem. I smatram da se zbog toga nitko nije dužan opravdavati. Ako mene koja ga više ne planiram smeta odnos prema ženama na ovoj temi mogu samo misliti kako smeta one koje se na planirani plaćeni porod spremaju. Zato lijepo zadržite svoju zavist za sebe i pustite žene da rađaju u miru tamo gdje žele. Bilo bi jako lijepo da doprinos temi mogu dati žene koje s Podobnikom imaju određena iskustva. Kao što ja ne sudjelujem na temi nosiljki i kolica tako bi se neki trebali suzdržati i komentara na ovoj temi. Pogotovo otrovnih.


Čim netko ima neki komentar suprotan od očekivanog, odmah je to zavist ili otrov. Sad su mi puno jasnije izjave onih baba sa Indexa.  Meni smeta  bahatost ovih koje imaju novaca, pa ono svisoka , ja mogu gdje hoću a vi jadnice uživajte u lošoj hrani i prljavim weceima. Pretpostavljam da su i bolnice u Zagrebu dosta loše, pogotovo famozna Petrova, jer nikad  nisam čula tako loše komentare na račun KBC Rijeka (iako niti tu nije bajno).  U Rijeci su se barem popravili što se tiče čistoće  WC-a, i spavaćice nisu poderane, sestre s malo poradile na svom odnosu prema rodiljama (tu mislim da ima svoje prste i glavna sestra).

----------


## LolaMo

Diana, 
evo rekla si svoje mišljenje i sve pet, ajmo sad natrag na temu!

Ovo što ti tvrdiš da sam ja rekla, nikada nisam..no uostalom sve piše gore pa neka čita koga zanima..

Ja imam pitanje za cure koje su rodile na c.r. kod podobnika..
Kako to izgleda prije samog poroda, odnosno da li ste dolazile na ctg ili ne?
Ja sam ležala u bolnici dosta dugo prije prvog carskog i svaki dan su mi dvaput radili ctg..
Ovaj put ne želim ležati, ali ne znam kaj s tim ctg-om?

----------


## mim

> Čim netko ima neki komentar suprotan od očekivanog, odmah je to zavist ili otrov. Sad su mi puno jasnije izjave onih baba sa Indexa.  Meni smeta  bahatost ovih koje imaju novaca, pa ono svisoka , ja mogu gdje hoću a vi jadnice uživajte u lošoj hrani i prljavim weceima. Pretpostavljam da su i bolnice u Zagrebu dosta loše, pogotovo famozna Petrova, jer nikad  nisam čula tako loše komentare na račun KBC Rijeka (iako niti tu nije bajno).  U Rijeci su se barem popravili što se tiče čistoće  WC-a, i spavaćice nisu poderane, sestre s malo poradile na svom odnosu prema rodiljama (tu mislim da ima svoje prste i glavna sestra).


Diana, upravo zbog suprotnih komentara sam i reagirala. Kako da iskustva izmijene žene na ovoj temi kad ih se dočeka na nož i to od strane onih koje nemaju nikakva iskustva s tim rodilištem? Čim netko nešto napiše digne se određeni dio forumašica na noge i skreše ovima koje tema zanima tako da se više skoro ni ne javljaju. Ili, ako se jave, imaju osjećaj da se moraju opravdavati. Npr. iskreno me zanima zašto ti pišeš na toj temi. Eto, ja sam svoj razlog objasnila-zanima me privatno rodilište, namjeravam pratiti što se tu događa da bih bila upućena kad dođe vrijeme mojoj kćeri za majčinstvo. Stvarno me tvoj razlog zanima. Kakav doprinos toj temi daješ osim što hvališ KBC Rijeka što uopće nema veze s temom? 

*LolaMo*, nemam osobna iskustva, ali se sjećam poznanice koja je pred godinu i pol rodila CR i znam da je išla normalno na CTG zadnjih par dana trudnoće kao i što sam ja išla svom ginekologu privatno. Znalo se da će na hladni CR zbog položaja bebe. Mislim da je došla dva dana prije CR u rodilište po vlastitoj želji (trenutno je ne mogu pitati).

----------


## Diana72

> Diana, 
> evo rekla si svoje mišljenje i sve pet, ajmo sad natrag na temu!
> 
> Ovo što ti tvrdiš da sam ja rekla, nikada nisam..no uostalom sve piše gore pa neka čita koga zanima..
> 
> Ja imam pitanje za cure koje su rodile na c.r. kod podobnika..
> Kako to izgleda prije samog poroda, odnosno da li ste dolazile na ctg ili ne?
> Ja sam ležala u bolnici dosta dugo prije prvog carskog i svaki dan su mi dvaput radili ctg..
> Ovaj put ne želim ležati, ali ne znam kaj s tim ctg-om?


Lola, nije se direktno odnosilo na tebe, već na drugu forumašicu koja je otvorila temu na račun toga, i počela  sa izjavama tipa ja ću roditi privatno jer su rodilišta u kojima vi ostale rađate bljak. Pa me zato ovo i povuklo da napišem. 

Ne znam koji ti je porod po redu , jer ne vidim potpis, ali želim ti da sve bude  kako si zamislila.

Sretno :Heart:

----------


## Diana72

Mim, i ja imam kći koja će jednog dana biti majka.  Nadam se da će si moći priuštiti privatno rodilište, ali ako ne bude, valjda će se u međuvremenu nešto promijeniti i u ovim ostalim rodilištima, na bolje. Ne samo u pogledu hrane.

----------


## AdioMare

> Briga mene što ti radiš sa tvojim novcem. Po ovome izgleda kao da živiš u vili sa poslugom.
> 
> Što se tiče toga koliko koja može trpjeti ili ne, mogu prepoznati izmotavanje i glumu. Uostalom, doma me, za razliku od bolnice nije čekalo ni skuhano niti pospremljeno, a o bebi sam se morala brinuti sama, jer je muž dva dana nakon što sam došla iz bolnice morao natrag na posao. Rodila sam na carski, i bilo mi je stvarno teško, ali od cendranja nema pomoći. Zato mi je bolnica unatoč mršavom jelovniku, bila sasvim OK.


mislim da bi se lako usuglasile tu na temi da ima malo više volje i da u konačnici razmišljamo svi slično ili isto, ali nekako često zna doći do prijepora bezveze.

isto sam rodila u našim bolnicama vrlim, jednom u petrovoj u koma uvjetima, drugi puta u merkuru malo bolje, ali ne dobro ni jako dobro.
a u sobi sam imala cimericu koja je mene tražila da joj dodam čašu vode, stavim mobitel na punjenje, namjestim jastuk ili dodam bebu koja joj je bila na nogama - i ja jesam dok nisam skužila da se grozno prenemaže. žena vjerojatno nije bila zločesta nego naprosto takva, negdje je tako živjela i palilo joj je.
a onda sam ju otepla. fizički sam bila dobro i mogla sam ju služiti i dalje :Rolling Eyes: , ali nisam htjela, jerbo sam se i ja htjela prenemagati. a nisam imala kome jer sam bila jedina budala u sobi  :lool: 


ima nas svakakvih, i ja sam sklonija tvome: "šuti, ima i gore, proći će" pa razumijem s koje pozicije pišeš, ali shvati da ne činimo dobro svojim kćerima i stvari se u rodilištima moraju mijenjati, barem što se odnosa prema rodiljama tiče. a što se tiče obroka, nikad mi bolnička hrana nije ukusna ko doma pa mi je to manje važno. ne sjećam se koliko je bilo jestivo.

----------


## Diana72

> mislim da bi se lako usuglasile tu na temi da ima malo više volje i da u konačnici razmišljamo svi slično ili isto, ali nekako često zna doći do prijepora bezveze.
> 
> isto sam rodila u našim bolnicama vrlim, jednom u petrovoj u koma uvjetima, drugi puta u merkuru malo bolje, ali ne dobro ni jako dobro.
> a u sobi sam imala cimericu koja je mene tražila da joj dodam čašu vode, stavim mobitel na punjenje, namjestim jastuk ili dodam bebu koja joj je bila na nogama - i ja jesam dok nisam skužila da se grozno prenemaže. žena vjerojatno nije bila zločesta nego naprosto takva, negdje je tako živjela i palilo joj je.
> a onda sam ju otepla. fizički sam bila dobro i mogla sam ju služiti i dalje, ali nisam htjela, jerbo sam se i ja htjela prenemagati. a nisam imala kome jer sam bila jedina budala u sobi 
> 
> 
> ima nas svakakvih, i ja sam sklonija tvome: "šuti, ima i gore, proći će" pa razumijem s koje pozicije pišeš, ali shvati da ne činimo dobro svojim kćerima i stvari se u rodilištima moraju mijenjati, barem što se odnosa prema rodiljama tiče. a što se tiče obroka, nikad mi bolnička hrana nije ukusna ko doma pa mi je to manje važno. ne sjećam se koliko je bilo jestivo.


*Adio Mare* slažem se potpuno s tobom. Treba mijenjati uvjete u kojima većina žena rađa. Da se ne dešavaju slučajevi kao ovi iz Petrove.

----------


## LolaMo

> Lola, nije se direktno odnosilo na tebe, već na drugu forumašicu koja je otvorila temu na račun toga, i počela  sa izjavama tipa ja ću roditi privatno jer su rodilišta u kojima vi ostale rađate bljak. Pa me zato ovo i povuklo da napišem. 
> 
> Ne znam koji ti je porod po redu , jer ne vidim potpis, ali želim ti da sve bude  kako si zamislila.
> 
> Sretno



Hvala.
I sorry ako sam te ja uvrijedila, to mi nikako nije bila namjera.
Meni je žao što u hrv. rodilištima ne postoji nikakav standard i što su tako velike razlike..prvenstveno tu mislim na odnos osoblja. Mislim da sve zaslužujemo dostojanstveno i u pristojnim uvjetima roditi svoju djecu. 
Ja sam prvo dijete rodila u petrovoj i imam grč u želucu kada kročim u tu bolnicu...ne mogu to objasniti...ali jednostavno je tako..nagledala sam se tamo svega i svačega..možda zato i jer sam previše tamo vremena provela..

----------


## Diana72

> Hvala.
> I sorry ako sam te ja uvrijedila, to mi nikako nije bila namjera.
> Meni je žao što u hrv. rodilištima ne postoji nikakav standard i što su tako velike razlike..prvenstveno tu mislim na odnos osoblja. Mislim da sve zaslužujemo dostojanstveno i u pristojnim uvjetima roditi svoju djecu. 
> Ja sam prvo dijete rodila u petrovoj i imam grč u želucu kada kročim u tu bolnicu...ne mogu to objasniti...ali jednostavno je tako..nagledala sam se tamo svega i svačega..možda zato i jer sam previše tamo vremena provela..


Ako si rodila u Petrovoj, po svemu onom groznom što sam čula o toj bolnici, nije ni čudo što sad zazireš od državnih bolnica. Mene bi bilo strah uopće roditi drugi put.

----------


## mikiva

Bok.Rodila sam "kod Podbnika". Pa da malo podijelim iskustva, možda će nekome to značiti nešto. Anyway, rodila sam vaginalno (epiduralna). Nikada nitko nije spomenuo carski. Niti su mi ga nudili niti sam ja pitala. To je za one koji misle da se isti nudi odmah s vratiju (malo karikiram). Epiduralnu sam tražila ja,a babica je čak navijala da probam bez. Doktora sam vidjela na pregledu i zadnjih pola sata (možda i manje, pojam vremena mi je bio pomaknut).Sve ostalo ja,muž i babica (pa čak nas je i ona pustila na miru). Poticali su me da hodam, da iskoristim loptu, da mijenjam položaje..svašta nešto...Znači, nisam morala ležati već sam mogla dubiti i na glavi da sam htjela.Dani provedni tamo su bili skroz ok (nemam iskustvo rađanja u državnom pa ne mogu usporediti). Meni su to normalni uvjeti koje bi svaka rodilja trebala imati. Htjela bih napomenuti da je to bolnica a ne mjesto gdje ćete dobiti prirodni porod. Oni će se potruditi da vam to omoguće ali u granicama bolnice. Za sve što odbijate, morate potpisati suglasnost.Nitko s time nema problema.Što se dojenja tiče.Oni će vam pomoći ali nemaju znanje. Neće vas nagovarati na adaptirano niti će djetetu to dati a da vas prvo ne pitaju. Meni konkretno su htjele pomoći, ali moj utisak je da one to znanje nemaju. Tako da tu ne treba previše očekivati (bilo bi dobro da preotmu neku super sestru iz državnih bolnica koje to doista znaju). Moj savjet jest: ako si možete priuštiti, just do it. Jer mi to zaslužujemo :Smile:

----------


## clover

> Ako si rodila u Petrovoj, po svemu onom groznom što sam čula o toj bolnici, nije ni čudo što sad zazireš od državnih bolnica. Mene bi bilo strah uopće roditi drugi put.


Nije mi jasno zašto stalno nešto protiv Petrove? Rodila sam tamo dva puta, carski, sve mi je bilo super..sestre super, naravno ima onih nabrijanih i onih super, hrana kakva je takva je, pojedem/ne pojedem, tuširaone čiste, wc čist uvijek..nije mi jasno
o čemu se priča?? ležala sam mjesec dana na CEF-u, tamo je stvarno koma, stari kreveti, madraci, jastuci i svi skupa sa osobljem znaju da tgreba renovirati, ali su sestre (osim jedne) bile genijalne...

----------


## Diana72

> Nije mi jasno zašto stalno nešto protiv Petrove? Rodila sam tamo dva puta, carski, sve mi je bilo super..sestre super, naravno ima onih nabrijanih i onih super, hrana kakva je takva je, pojedem/ne pojedem, tuširaone čiste, wc čist uvijek..nije mi jasno
> o čemu se priča?? ležala sam mjesec dana na CEF-u, tamo je stvarno koma, stari kreveti, madraci, jastuci i svi skupa sa osobljem znaju da tgreba renovirati, ali su sestre (osim jedne) bile genijalne...


Zato jer se najčešće mogu čuti i pročitati prigovori na račun Petrove. Očito ima puno više negativnih nego pozitivnih iskustava.

----------


## ellica

Ja da sam mogla platiti porod kod Podobnika platila bi.I tko god mote neka si ga priusti  :Wink: 
Na kraju sam zavrsila na pt2 u Petrovoj i tamo rodila...Iako nisam imala u planu.
Pt 2super izgleda,ali zbog bahatosti dr.zelim ga zaboravati.
Za radaonu sve pohvale,babinjace skroz ok
Ja sam ugodno iznenadena nakon svih horor prica o istoj.....

----------


## Ninci

oko Podobnika se dize frka otkada postoji rodiliste. zbog par medijski eksponiranih pojedinaca se je doslo do toga da je to mjesto za prenemaganje i izvoljevenje, da rodilje tamo idu zbog bedinanja i pticjeg mlijeka. 

postojala je davno tema na forum.hr-u koja je isto zamrla jer se je vjecno vodila debata i usporedbe rodilista Podobnik sa svim ostalima, a pogotovo je nagalsak bio na "primadonama" koje su se odlucile tamo roditi. vjerujem da na forumu ima jos dosta cura koje ne spominju nikaj i ne javljaju se da ne bi bile okarakterizirane kao razmazene i sl. pls. me nemojte krivo shvatiti, uopce ne zelim dizati tenzije, nego naprotiv, pozvala bih one koje su vec rodile ili planiraju tamo roditi da razmjenjujemo iskustva kao i na svim drugim topicima o drugim rodilistima. jer ne vidim da na topicu petrova ili vinogradska svako malo netko pise kako je u podobniku.

osobno ne idem tamo zbog prenemaganja, nego je moja odluka temeljena na iskustvima meni bliskih ljudi, koji su do sada redom imali od stvarno katastrofalinih iskustva sa zagrebackim rodilistima, do u najbolju ruku "da se prezivjet" iskustva. i otakd sam pocela raditi prije 5 godina, stedim upravo za ovu svrhu, jer mi je jedna frendica skoro umrla u vinogradskoj zbog greske lijecnika koji je bio preko veze i uredno privatno vodio trudnocu (inace ta ista je prvo pitala da li mislim roditi kod podobnika i kometirala hvala bogu). Meni je iskljucivo bitno da beba i ja prezivimo. Da mi porod vodi netko tko se, ako stvari krenu po krivom, nece ustrucavati napraviti carski, iako ja carski zelim izbjeci pod svaku cijenu, i da mi na vrijeme primijeti ako nesto podje krivo. A i dalje tvrdim da u odnosu 1pacijent:1babica:1dr je to puno lakse uociti nego u drzavnim bolnicama, gjde ti se tek udostoje doci kada procijene da je dosao trenutak poroda, jer pazi, radjas po noci, pa dr. treba spavati. Ne kazem da kod podobnika ne rade greske, ali vjerujem da su tamo greske puno rjedje, a kada se i dogodi, onda se toliko medijski eksponira da se o tome prica bar iduca 3 mjeseca. Nekoliko poznanica ce tamo roditi kroz sljedecih 3-6 mjeseci, a ja sam isto na putu. I jednostavno biram privatni porod, a ne svako ljeto 2 tjedna ljetovanja u hotelu na jadranu ili neki jos veci luksuz. Meni je najbitnije da iz procesa poroda izadjem zdrava sa zdravim djetetom, a s obzirom da nemam "veza", a i s informacijama kako su prosli oni koji imaju, jednostavno se ne usudim ici u drzavno. mislim da si ne bih nikada oprostila da postanem dio crne kronike. A kao sto je prije receno, imaju 36 rata, sto znaci da ako se podijeli s partnerom, to ispada 250kn-375kn/mj. 

sve u svemu, nadam se da ce se javiti oni koji su tamo rodili ili imaju iskustva bliskih osoba, kako pozitivna tako i negativna dapace (ali s konkretnim razlozima, a ne hejtanjem bez razloga), i da se nece opet poceti pisati o razlozima i "razmazenosti" onih koji imaju mogucnost ovo odabrati. mir u svijetu :grouphug: 

PS- da li ima netko tko tamo vodi i trudnocu? :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

Ovaj put se nadam da cu stici do privatnog rodilista jer ne namjeravam ponovno prolaziti traume s prvog poroda i njihovu prepotentnost. Ako to znaci da sam razmazena super. Moj novac, moje tijelo, moja odluka. To sto drugi misle mi je totalno nebitno.

----------


## BigBlue

> sve u svemu, nadam se da ce se javiti oni koji su tamo rodili ili imaju iskustva bliskih osoba, kako pozitivna tako i negativna dapace (ali s konkretnim razlozima, a ne hejtanjem bez razloga)


Već sam negdje ranije to napisala, ali se u cijeloj raspravi izgubi. Ja sam svoju djecu rodila kod Podobnika. Provela sam 5 tjedana čuvajući trudnoću na tokolitičkoj terapiji i u konačnici provela još 11 dana nakon poroda prematurusa. Porod je bio carskim rezom. Nisam autoritet za porode, ali ako mogu odgovoriti na neka pitanja vezana za moje iskustvo, slobodno pitaj.

----------


## Vrijeska

Da je bilo tko drugi otvorio privatno rodilište, možda bih i otišla tamo, no kad se radi o navedenom liječniku - ja zaobilazim u velikom luku...

Tužno iskustvo... iako sam isto tako naivno mislila da ako skupo plaćam devet mjeseci da će mi biti bolje...
znam da je svaki porod priča za sebe, ali od tri poroda - taj koji je on vodio ne želim nikome ...

----------


## Ninci

Vrijeska, zao mi je zbog loseg iskustva, molim te da li mozda mozes podijeliti s nama sto se je dogodilo? i da li se je dogodilo u drzavnoj bolnici ili privatno (mada apsolutno nije izgovor da se nesto moze dogoditi drzavno, a ne privatno, novci ne bi trebali biti razlika). Hvala :Love: 

BigBlue, tebe također molim, ako možeš napisati iskustvo, najviše me zanima stručnost/nestručnost; da li je bilo komplikacija i kako su se nosili s njima. 

činjenica je da ako se radi o urednom porodu da maltane možeš roditi u polju (karikiram), ali ako se nešto zakomplicira, onda do izražaja dolazi stručnost tima i razmišljanje hladne glave i brza reakcija - to je ono što mene zanima, ako je bilo nekih problema, kako su reagirali i sve to skupa.

----------


## Zelena vila

Godinama pratim ovaj forum i već sam puno puta krenula nešto napisati no svaki put bi odustala, no ovaj put me Nincin poziv i iskreno zanimanje ponukao da napišem svoje iskustvo...
   Ja sam rodila dvoje djece kod njih i obje trudnoće mi je pratio dr Podobnik. Obje trudnoce su mi bile visokorizične, a prije prvog djeteta sam već izgubila tri trudnoće. Za tu bolnicu sam se odlučila ne zato da bi imala poseban tretman već prvenstveno zato što znam dosta žena koje su djecu izgubile u visokoj trudnoći ili pri porodu a isto tako sam vidjela i puno djece koja trpe posljedice loše vođenih poroda i htjela sam taj rizik smanjiti što je više moguće. 
  I uvjerena sam da moje prvo dijete ne bi bilo živo i zdravo da sam drugačije odlučila...   taj dan sam dosla na redovni pregled i stvarno nisam ništa slutila (toliko o mojoj majčinskoj intuiciji), a moje dijete se patilo i to je dr pri pomnom pregledu uočio i odredio hitni carski...      drugi porod je isto bio carski iako je postojala mogučnost vaginalnog no na kraju je ta opcija postala preopasna..
   Tako da ja o dr Podobniku mogu reći samo sve najbolje, svi njegovi pregledi su bili jako detaljni, objašnjavao mi je sve o djetetu, bio je ugodan, ohrabrujući i smirujući iako je to moram reći, moja draga prijateljica bila zgrožena kad je čula da idem kod njega jer ona ima ružno iskustvo s njim ali dok je radio u državnoj bolnici.  
  Ja si silno želim još jedno dijete i nezamislivo mi je voditi trudnoću bilo gdje drugdje.

----------


## Zelena vila

[QUOTE=Ninci;2877353] 
 Meni je iskljucivo bitno da beba i ja prezivimo. Da mi porod vodi netko tko se, ako stvari krenu po krivom, nece ustrucavati napraviti carski, iako ja carski zelim izbjeci pod svaku cijenu, i da mi na vrijeme primijeti ako nesto podje krivo.   

    Isto tako sam Ninci i ja razmisljala... i na kraju je pošlo krivo i na vrijeme su primijetili i odmah reagirali, i ja imam zivo i zdravo dijete...

  Iako sam ja rodila dva puta na carski, iz svojeg iskustva i iz iskustva još nekoliko žena koje poznam a rodile su tamo, znam da ne forsiraju carski i dok god nema opasnosti za bebu ili mamu ni ne spominju ga. Meni je u prvoj trudnoci receno da je dijete u nezgodnom polozaju i da se porod moze odužiti no nisu zbog toga predlagali carski. Na kraju je bio carski jer su spašavali život mojoj bebi.  U drugoj trudnoci su isto tako dopustili mogučnost vaginalnog poroda do samog kraja no zbog male razlike između dva poroda ožiljak od prvog carskog se počeo na jednom mjestu jako stanjivati i rizik od puknuća je postao preveliki...

----------


## Illy

Što kažete na to da u podobniku "prisiljavaju" da prije trudnoće minimalno jednom tjedno idete kod njih i obavljate nepotrebne preglede iako za njih nema razloga, primjerice CTG?

----------


## Beti3

> Što kažete na to da u podobniku "prisiljavaju" da prije trudnoće minimalno jednom tjedno idete kod njih i obavljate nepotrebne preglede iako za njih nema razloga, primjerice CTG?


Mislila si, naravno, na CTG preglede prije poroda  :Smile:  jer prije trudnoće, CTG nema nikakve svrhe.

Zašto misliš da su CTG pregledi u zadnjem mjesecu trudnoće nepotrebni? Srećom, pa nemaš iskustvo koliko su itekako potrebni i mogu spasiti život i zdravlje bebe.

----------


## Zelena vila

U potpunosti se slažem sa Beti!!

----------


## Illy

Tako je Beti, mislila sam na CTG prije poroda. Ali pričam o jednom tjedno do svaka dva dana prije nego se rodi beba. Koliko sam vidjela po internetu to se provodi samo ako postoje indikacije za to, a inače ne vidim zašto bi se to radilo. Možeš mi pojasniti ako je sve u redu s mamom i bebom i sve je uredno bez indikacija što može poći po krivu gdje bi CTG bio od pomoći? Ili i ostali njihovi redovni pregledi.

Također, voljela bih reći da mi je razumljivo i lijepo od njih što pružaju te extra mogućnosti, ali ne vidim da bi se mame koje to iz bilo kojeg razloga ne žele trebale odbijati za porod tamo samo zato što ne žele primjerice CTG.

----------


## sirius

Illy, po nekim povratnim informacijama rekla bih da ces tamo dobiti jos vise pretraga prije , na i nakon poroda nego u bilo kojem drugom rodilistu. Oni ( sebe) zele osigurati 100 % da nisu nista propustili.

----------


## Beti3

> Tako je Beti, mislila sam na CTG prije poroda. Ali pričam o jednom tjedno do svaka dva dana prije nego se rodi beba. Koliko sam vidjela po internetu to se provodi samo ako postoje indikacije za to, a inače ne vidim zašto bi se to radilo. Možeš mi pojasniti ako je sve u redu s mamom i bebom i sve je uredno bez indikacija što može poći po krivu gdje bi CTG bio od pomoći? Ili i ostali njihovi redovni pregledi.
> 
> Također, voljela bih reći da mi je razumljivo i lijepo od njih što pružaju te extra mogućnosti, ali ne vidim da bi se mame koje to iz bilo kojeg razloga ne žele trebale odbijati za porod tamo samo zato što ne žele primjerice CTG.


Možda je bolje da ti ja ne pišem, jer je moje iskustvo najgore moguće za jednu mamu, bila sam zdrava, mlada trudnica, normalna trudnoća, a beba nije preživjela porod na termin. Ne kažem, možda ni svakodnevni CTG ne bi bio pomogao, a možda i bi.
Nisam za previše pregleda u trudnoći, ali možda i nije loše osigurati se sa svih strana.

----------


## LolaMo

Ja vodim trudnoću kod Podobnika i planiram tamo roditi. Prema mom iskustvu i dojmu, oni su jako brižni, stručni, ali i oprezni. Skloni su pretragama, intervencijama itd.
Čini mi se da to nije ono što ti tražiš, nego baš suprotno.
Meni to sve jako odgovara i ja sam tamo prezadovoljna.

----------


## Poisonivy

Bok svima, vidim da je ova tema aktivna i želim se priključiti. Pratim ovaj forum od prve trudnoće i stvarno nekad mi je bio više od pomoći od bilo kog drugog kad je bilo u pitanju dojenje, ne spavanje, plač, kolike, dude i sve nepoznanice koje sam susretala sa mojim sinom. 
Sad sam u 35 tt i s obzirom na iskustvo prethodnog poroda na sv.Duh odlučila sam da ću ovaj put platiti i dobiti za svoje novce poštenu liječničku skrb za svoje dijete i sebe. To sam odlučila još prije ove trudnoće i za sad se ni malo nisam pokajala što idem kod Podobnika. Krenula sam na kontrole tamo, nedavno, i razlika je neopisiva naspram kontrola na sv.Duh-u gdje su se specijalizantice vježbale na trudnicama i iživljavale svojim komentarima, okretanjem očiju i nestrpljenjem. Porod je naravno bio još veći šok za mene, da se uopće tako postupa sa ženama/osobama, a sad neću pričati o komplikacijama koje smo imali, tako da je doručak, debela komadina bijelog kruha i no name minijaturna pašteta za namazat četvrtinu tog kruva bilo pravo osvježenje.. (apropo onoga da je to pomno odabran jelovnik za dojilje  :Laughing:  ) Iako naravno, svi koji smo imali loše iskustvo, zadnje na pameti nam je hrana, bitni su nam sigurnost i zdravlje i to je ono što ja tražim u privatnom rodilištu ovaj put.
Zaista bih voljela čuti i druga iskustva i nadam se da će mi to pomoći da se oslobodim straha koji mi je nametnut nakon prvog veoma traumatičnog poroda. 
LolaMo, hećeš li ti roditi prije mene? Voljela bih čuti kako je prošlo i kako si zadovoljna..

----------


## LolaMo

Ne znam, ako rodim prije tebe svakako ti se javim  :Smile: 
ja sam sada u 34. tjednu, očekujem carski s 38

----------


## Poisonivy

Ja sam N. prenijela, očekujem da ću i ovu bebu. Jel znaš možda da li te tamo porađa dr kod kog kao vodiš trudnoću ili tko se zatekne od dežurnih kad dođeš na porod. Ja sam tek od skoro tamo, do sad sam privatno vodila trudnoću kod jedne divne doktorice na kvatricu. Iako ako ti imaš zakazan carski vjerojatno će ti biti dr koji ti vodi..ne?

----------


## Lenia

Bok.. Dugo nema odgovora pa evo ja cu...
Nedavno sam rodila u bolnici Podobnik. Mene je porodio moj doktor i profesor Podobnik. Rodila sam na CR.
Odlicno iskustvo! 
Na preglede u TA mozes ici, a i ne moras.. Nitko te ne tjera.. Ali naravno, treba bar 1-2put doci prije poroda da se obave sve pretrage i snimi CTG... 
Ali opet sve ovisi o zeljama rodilje i dogovoru sa njenim lijecnikom..

----------


## LolaMo

Evo da se i ja javim.
Rodila sam prošli tjedan, carskim rezom svog malog dječaka  :Smile: 
U rodilištu mi je bilo - DIVNO!
Slobodno pitajte sve kaj vas zanima..

----------


## Poisonivy

Pa evo i ja da se javim

----------


## Poisonivy

Rodila sam vaginalno uz epi. Bilo je savršeno. Da opet rađam išla bi tamo bez razmišljanja, vrijedi svake lipe. Ako nekog nešto interesira slobodno me pitajte

----------


## BillieJean

Pozdrav! Ima li netko da je samo vodio trudnoću kod Podobnika, a da je rodila u nekoj od državnih bolnica? Ili to nije baš uobičajena praksa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vlattka

Nije baš precizan odgovor jer nisam i ne znam nikoga, ali znam ih dosta koje su išle kod drugih ginekologa privatno na preglede cijelu trudnoću, a rađale u državnoj bolnici. Mislim da ni u Podobniku ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem što netko želi doći i platiti pregled.

----------


## Ginger

> Rodila sam vaginalno uz epi. Bilo je savršeno. Da opet rađam išla bi tamo bez razmišljanja, vrijedi svake lipe. Ako nekog nešto interesira slobodno me pitajte


ajde napisi malo vise, pls


BillieJean ne vidim zasto bi to bio problem

----------


## dominikslatki

Ima li koji slučaj kod njega da nakon carskog ide prirodnim putem?
Sve se bojim ponovonog carskog..

----------


## Zelena vila

meni je dr Podobnik dopustio tu mogucnost sve do kraja, odnosno nije ni u jednom trenutku bio protiv..  no meni je bila mala razlika između dva poroda (dvije godine) i još su se neke stvari zakomplicirale pa je na kraju ocijenio da je rizik prevelik...   
no sigurno je da nisu protiv ako je sve ok sa mamom i bebom...

----------


## dominikslatki

E pa to je i meni manje od 2g od prvog carskog , za sad mi kaže kao da je rez super sto mi je potvrdio i dr gin koji kaže da mogu na prirodno ic ali sada mi se čini da je počeo ići u smjeru kilaže djeteta pa pupčane vrpce.. Malo mi je to sumnjivo ako mogu to tako rec. Mislim, ne radi se o novcu sto je cr skuplji nego o tome da zaista želim prirodno roditi ako je ikako moguće no svijesna sam i velike mogućnosti cr.
Zelena vilo, a reci mi jesi li dobila trudove pa išla na carski ili ste ga dogovorili?
Zvučat će ludo, ali želim imati trudove pa onda na carski nikako se dog za carski.
Jesi li i prvi put tamo rodila?

----------


## Zelena vila

razumijem te skroz jer sam i ja tako željela.. 
da dobila sam trudove, nisam se ni malo otvarala, i njegova ocjena je bila da se na jednom mjestu ožiljak od prethodnog carskog jako stanjio i da je preopasno...   
zbog drugih stvari koje znam smatram da to nije odredio da više zaradi ili da mu bude lakše, nego stvarno nije htio riskirati...
jesam, i prvi put sam tamo rodila, tad je bio hitan carski...

----------


## Inesz

Privatno rodilište ima višestruko veći udio poroda carskim rezom u odnosu na prosječan udio carskih rezova u drugim hrvatskim rodilištima. 
Na stranicama Hrvatskog društva za ginekologiju i opstreticiju mogu se naći, između ostalog, i podaci o načinima završetka porođaja za 2012. godinu: 
http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=47

"...Operativno dovršenje porođaja

CARSKI REZ
Dovršenje trudnoće carskim rezom je u svim rodilištima u 2012. godini bilo učestalije u odnosu na prethodnu godinu (18,7%) i iznosilo je 19,7% (tablica 11., slika 7.) na 41481 porođaj. I ove godine su rasponi učestalosti dovršenja trudnoće carskim rezom veliki. *Po učestalosti prednjači privatno rodilište "Podobnik" sa 74,2%*.-..."

----------


## dominikslatki

Inesz pa nije to ništa čudno iz vise razloga: u državnim bi se trebalo izvodit barem 10-15% vise carskih da ne forsiraju toliko prirodno sto nerijetko završi s više ili manje težim posljedicama, zatim velik broj žena koji ide kod njega jednostavne žele carski sto u državnoj ne možeš odabrati (nemam nis protiv tko voli Nek izvoli, ) osobno znam 3 ženske koje su tako i radi toga kod njega išle i treće on jednostavno si ne može dozvolit rizik, nikakav, pa masu puta vjerojatno i napravi carski di bi bio prošao i prirodni. Jedna greška i on može stavit ključ u bravu, sto nije slučaj u državnim gdje se sve lijepo zataška ili eventualno dobije mini članak u novinama, dok bi o njemu pisalo na 3 strane novine i mjesecima..

Zelena vila, E super, to sam bas htjela cut, da si dobila trudove, jer ja ih bas želim pa ako onda treba Nek napravi cr. Ono Od cega želim pobjeći je dogovaranje termina carskog, želim da beba izađe kad bude spremna, sto znaci cekat trudove ili puknuće vodenjaka pa Nek se dovrši porod kako već bude trebalo.

Još me zanima ako te ne tlacim previše, jesi cijelu trudnoću tamo vodila ili samo pred kraj?

----------


## Bluebella

Cure koje ste rodile kod Podobnika... kako funkcioniraju pregeldi pred porod? Nakon kojeg tjedna se ide kod njega na pregled (kao u Drž. Bolnicama u TA)?
Dali beba dobije sve one pretrage i cjepiva kao u Drž rodilištima)?

Ja sam se odlučila ovaj put ici kod njega roditi, cim sam ostala trudna nije bilo dvojbe, radi mog duševnog mira. Prvi porod je bio u Vg i bilo je sve ok, drugi porod kad sam izgubila bebu su me izmesarili i izmasakrirali u Petrovoj tako da mi je vise nezamislivo ici roditi u neko drž. rodilište.

----------


## Sybila

> . Jedna greška i on može stavit ključ u bravu, sto nije slučaj u državnim gdje se sve lijepo zataška ili eventualno dobije mini članak u novinama, dok bi o njemu pisalo na 3 strane novine i mjesecima..


Samo se zelim na ovo nadovezati. Na mpo se javila zena s fusanjem transfera u mpo postupku. Niti jedan novinar iz vise kuca ne zeli ni prismrditi prici. 
Toliko o tome.

----------


## Bluebella

> Samo se zelim na ovo nadovezati. Na mpo se javila zena s fusanjem transfera u mpo postupku. Niti jedan novinar iz vise kuca ne zeli ni prismrditi prici. 
> Toliko o tome.


U državnim klinikama su transferi i mpo postupci besprijekorni! 
Dalo bi se i o tome, no to nije tema.

----------


## martinaP

> Cure koje ste rodile kod Podobnika... kako funkcioniraju pregeldi pred porod? Nakon kojeg tjedna se ide kod njega na pregled (kao u Drž. Bolnicama u TA)?
> Dali beba dobije sve one pretrage i cjepiva kao u Drž rodilištima)?
> 
> Ja sam se odlučila ovaj put ici kod njega roditi, cim sam ostala trudna nije bilo dvojbe, radi mog duševnog mira. Prvi porod je bio u Vg i bilo je sve ok, drugi porod kad sam izgubila bebu su me izmesarili i izmasakrirali u Petrovoj tako da mi je vise nezamislivo ici roditi u neko drž. rodilište.


Meni su rekli da je dovoljno da dodjem na prvi pregled u 35. tt. Jos razmisljam.

----------


## Sybila

> U državnim klinikama su transferi i mpo postupci besprijekorni! 
> Dalo bi se i o tome, no to nije tema.


Nisam to rekla, niti spomenula drzavne klinike. Nego da ne stoji argument da je on jadan izlozen kao privatnik. Jer nije.

----------


## Bluebella

> Meni su rekli da je dovoljno da dodjem na prvi pregled u 35. tt. Jos razmisljam.


Koja ti je opcija B?

----------


## martinaP

> Koja ti je opcija B?


Imas pp.

----------


## dominikslatki

Meni je isto rečeno da prvi pregled dođem 35-37.tj ali sam išla već oko 29. Jako sam zadovoljna pregledima. Isto me zanima kako pred kraj naručuje? 
Idući put sam na 36tj.
Nisam iz ZG pa me bas zanima kako će ic pred kraj posto nemam namjeru doc prije u ZG tj ne prije 38 tj a ako bude prije plan mi je jurit do njih.
On mi je rekao da nema potrebe da ranije uzimam bilo kakav smještaj i sl da ćemo vidjet situaciju i shodno tome Djelovati . A meni koja voli sve unaprijed znati mi je to malo ono..

----------


## martinaP

Dominikslatki, koliko km si od Zg?

----------


## dominikslatki

> Dominikslatki, koliko km si od Zg?


170km autoceste sat i pol ako se drži gas ako je sporije 2h

----------


## Bluebella

> Nisam to rekla, niti spomenula drzavne klinike. Nego da ne stoji argument da je on jadan izlozen kao privatnik. Jer nije.


pretpostavljam da misliš na onu aferu sa rodiljom kojoj su nakon CR ostavili gazu u trbuhu, o tome je bio samo mali članak u novinama. 

ali evo, npr. dok sam ja u Petrovoj ležala nakon gubitka bebe, do mene u sobi je bila žena kojoj su prilikom hitnog carskog bebi (nedonošče od 750gr) zarezali leđa. to se nije desilo u Petrovoj, nego u drugom rodilištu pa su nju i bebu prevezli u Petrovu. o tome nitko nigdje nije pisao. a priča nije išla da sam čula od susjedine susjede, nego od same majke koja je to doživjela. ne znam kako je to sve završilo. ovo je priča koja je puno zanimljivija svekolikom hrvatskom pučanstvu pa nije nigdje objavljena.
fušanje na transferu kod P... sjećam se te priče. ne znam koliko se prosječan čitatelj razumije u mpo postupke, a kamoli u pojam transfera i tko ga treba obavljati...

----------


## Beti3

> 170km autoceste sat i pol ako se drži gas ako je sporije 2h


Imaš li plan B, ako dodje do jakog snijega ili magle i smanjivanja prohodnosti i brzine na autocesti? 
Ne bih se ja usudila ići na put od 170 km u trudovima, ma ni pod razno.
A od izlaska sa autoceste do rodilišta kroz Zagreb kad je "rush hour"?

----------


## dominikslatki

Bome o toj gazi u trbuhu se u rijeci jako puno pisalo posto je žena mislim iz rijeke ili Pule. Na dnevnoj bazi je dosta dugo bilo piskaranja o tome. 
A koliko često se to dogodi u državnim bolnicama ni ne znamo jer naravno ne ide van. Mislim da je izložen puno vise nego državni liječnici. Isto je vjerojatno zaštićen u određenoj dozi ali manje..

----------


## Ginger

ja sam na prvi pregled isla u 36.tt
Bbella, beba tamo dobije sve sto i u svakom drugom rodilistu

----------


## Sybila

> pretpostavljam da misliš na onu aferu sa rodiljom kojoj su nakon CR ostavili gazu u trbuhu, o tome je bio samo mali članak u novinama.


Ne mislim zapravo,  za to nisam niti cula. 
No uglavnom, nemam ja stvarno nista protiv njega niti koncepta privatnog rodilista. Samo sam se htjela osvrnuti na onaj gore argument. Ne bim vam vise uzurpirala temu  :Grin:

----------


## Zelena vila

dominikslatki uopce me ne tlaciš, samo pitaj što god te zanima...
ja sam kod njega došla polovicom cetvrte trudnoce (prve tri sam izgubila, u prvim mjesecima), pa sam nastavila i ostale trudnoce od pocetka pratiti kod njega...
s njim se da dogovaraš oko pregleda ovisno o tome kakva ti je trudnoca pa je teško unaprijed reci koliko ceš cesto u zadnjim tjednima morati dolaziti... 

ja sam do sada, vezano uz svoj posao vidjela jako veliki broj djece koja su oštecena loše vođenim porodima i zato cu reci kamo srece da je veci broj carskih da što manje djece i roditelja prolaze kroz takve muke...
 a s obzirom da se moram pikati inekcijama heparina odlazim po te inekcije u državnu bolnicu i svaki put sam šokirana međusobnim razgovorima lijecnika, odnosno kako oni pricaju i komentiraju u susjednoj sobi (vrata su otvorena pa se sve cuje) žene koje rađaju ili gube bebe...  :Shock: 

što se tice pregleda beba kod Podobnika da isto je, a prije cijepljenja bebe traže dopuštenje mame...

----------


## dominikslatki

Zelena vilo, a dal ti je moglo starije dijete dolaziti i biti sa tobom malo?

----------


## Zelena vila

starije dijete može biti stalno s tobom, jedino ne smije ostati spavati...  (dok jedna odrasla osoba može biti s tobom cijelo vrijeme)

meni je to da ne smije ostati spavati bio veliki šok jer sam si ja krivo zabrijala da može..  moj stariji je tada bio star dvije godine i mjesec dana, iznimno vezan uz mene jer se nismo odvajali jedno od drugoga i da mi je došao u posjet ne bi se više dao odvojiti od mene pa smo se odlučili za to da ni nece dolaziti do zadnjeg dana..  ja sam bila strašno tužna tih dana i stvarno su me svi od osoblja bolnice nagovarali da ipak pustim da mi dođe, bez obzira na mogucu dramu kod odlaska..  
sad cekam trece i u travnju me ceka slicna situacija, stariji ce imati cetiri i pol i dvije i pol...  no sad planiram da cemo biti u stalnoj video vezi preko skype-a  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Odlično! Uff mislim da neću izdržat da ju ne vidim a ni ona bez cice :p

Hvala puno na info! I čestitke na trećoj bebici, lijepa ekipica će to biti!

----------


## Zelena vila

hvala ti dominikslatki..  da, biti ce to moja ekipica iz snova  :Smile: 
ako ikako možeš iskoristi to što tamo može biti starije dijete s tobom...  ja i moje starije dijete smo teško podnijeli te dane razdvojenosti, bio je premali da shvati zašto me odjednom nema..  to mi je bio i jedan od razloga zašto sam htjela normalni porod, pa da ranije mogu iz bolnice..  na kraju sam i izašla dan ranije, na vlastitu odgovornost...
a ako ti ne uspije normalni porod barem ce s tobom na carskom moci biti tvoj dragi ili koga si vec izabereš za pratnju...

----------


## dominikslatki

Pa evo da napišem svoje iskustvo konačno iako je već prošlo skoro pa godinu !
Iskusila sam porod u KBC i evo drugi privatno. 
Moj zaključak je: vrijedi svake kune, svake lipe i bome i kredita ako treba.

Nije bajno ali prema državnom presavršeno, puno vise pluseva nego minusa.. sad ne znam možda je nekome jedan od minusa glavni razlog da ne ode ..

Porod savršen, naravno carski (forsiraju carski, moj subjektivni dojam možda ..) 
Pokušali su me odmah navuc na carski posto je mala razlika između trudnoća ali nisam se dala, čekala sam trudove i onda mi je bilo svejedno kako će me poroditi , bitno mi je bilo da bebica da znak da je to to  :Smile: 
Tata cijelo vrijeme prisutan, na porodu mi nije bio prof. Već tad dežuran liječnik , anestezijolog divan, sve su nam slikali, govorili sto se događa , ma preugodna atmosfera ! 
Najveći plus, beba je odmah s tatom otišla u apartman dok su mene sivali, pa sam im se i ja pridružila . Divno!

Oporavak generalno savršen s obzirom na prvi Carski. Daju dobre doze protiv bolova tako da dizanje ide s lakoćom, tuširanje odmah drugi dan, bebicu normalno držala i malo nosila. Prvi put sam umirala od bolova , muž mi svercao brufene jer su nam davali samo brufen 600..

Sestre super, naravno na raspolaganju stalno, ima par čudnih Al Ajde.. 

Definitivno nisu prodojeci nastrojeni. Da nisam dojila prvo, mislim da drugo isto ne bi.. sestra me pitala jesam li dojila prvo dijete , kad sam joj odgovorila da jos dojim, napala me jesam li normalna , da moram odmah prestat jer beba neće imati hrane. Eto tandem traje već skoro godinu a bebi nikad nije falilo grama .. nisam se htjela raspravljati samo sam rekla da da, i shvatila da nemaju pojma. 
Također čudili su se sto sam htjela 24 sata da bude uz mene, pogotovo po noći. Kao pa zašto ne odmorim bla bla. Helooou želim dojit!! Pa mi ćemo ju malo nadohranit! Super, dobro da su mi to rekle već prvu noc jer ju nakon toga nisam dala ni jednu noc.  Također mi je jednom nadohranjenja iako sam strogo zabranila. Ma kaj, nikaj ne bu bilo od jedne bočice .. 
znaci ako nemate iskustvo i znanje, vrlo vjerojatno nećete dojiti nego izdajati i izvoditi svašta nešto sto su ostale dvije rodilje izvodile na njihove savjete..
Pedijatrica ni vrit ni mimo, čisto ok, ništa pričljiva ni darežljiva s informacijama..
Hrana odlična. Tko kod kaže da mu je to nebitno, nema pojma sta priča. Prvi put sam uz sve bolove bila slaba i nikakva, a prehrana u KBC koma. Tu je fino bilo za birati, konkretne stvari, hranjive i kalorične pa je oporavak brzi i lakši a i bolje si volje kad fino popapas.
Vizite su ok, možeš lijepo popričat , osjećaš se bitno.
Higijena, sobe, kupaone top top, preudobno i stvarno si kraljica. Suprug može sve Dane spavati u sobi tako da je to super za povezivanje s novim članom obitelji!
Apsolutno ništa ne treba nositi osim četkice za zube i robe za izlazak.Sve imaju. 
Ne škrtare na lijekovima i pomoći u bilo kojem vidu.
Ono sto se meni nije dopalo je sto se kuži da sve pokušavaju prvo međusobno razraditi prije nego izađu pred tebe. Totalno podcijenjivanje. Imala sam neko krvarenje između (bez veze nešto) i svi su se ustrcali, nikakva info, svi šute svi se boje, tek kad su valjda dobili naputak sto reci , kažu.  Kuži se da su pod čizmom. Pa daj reci sta god i kako god je !
Uglavnom, ja sam prezadovoljna i vise mi nema druge opcije osim njih. 
Osjećaj je neprocjenjiv, sigurnost, mir, briga, sve po tvojim željama, ma super!
Cijena je ta koja je i vrijedi stvarno vrijedi, i da je vise vrijedilo bi jer nema veze sa državnim bolnicama.
Eto, nadam se da će nekome pomoć moje iskustvo. Imaju tih nekih boljki koje nisu male, ali su manje zlo od cirkusa u KBC . 
Tko je imao prvi carski može zaboraviti tamo na prirodno. A i prvi će 70% biti carski. Da sam znala da ću prvi put u KBC završit na carskom išla bi i prvi put ali sam odustala od podobnika bas zbog tog forsiranja carskog. 
Sad za trevi put ako Bog da ide i onako dogovoreni pa ga svakako biram

----------


## Kaae

Ne znam, tijekom citanja, vecinu vremena mi nije bilo bas najjasnije zezas li se oko toga da je vrijedno svake kune, ili ne. 

Iz procitanog samo zakljucujem da su kvalitetna hrana i dostupni lijekovi vrijedni (visoke) cijene. :? :?

----------


## sirius

Uh, ja sam se isto malo smrznula.

----------


## martinaP

Ja cu se gotovo u potpunosti sloziti sa dominikslatki. Najbolja investicija u zivotu.

U mom slucaju (drugi lijecnik) ja sam htjela carski, lijecnica me do ulaska u salu odgovarala. Nisam ni u jednom trenu pozalila carski, meni je bio divno iskustvo. Puno ljepse od oba vaginalna. Na moj zahtjev obavljena i sterilizacija. 



Sto se tice dojenja, postuju zelju majke. Meni su bili ok. Dohranili kad sam ja trazila, nisu nudili bocicu kad nisam trazila, pomagali namjestati bebu na dojku kad god je trebalo. Cinjenica da vise ne gubi na tezini pedijatrici je bila dovoljna (za razliku od Varazdina gdje su mi radili frku jer moja djeca malo kasnije pocinju dobivati na tezini). Kako god, losija podrska dojenju je bila oba puta u Varazdinu.

Uzmite u obzir da meni treci vaginalni nikako, ni u kojoj varijanti nije bio opcija.

----------


## dominikslatki

> Ne znam, tijekom citanja, vecinu vremena mi nije bilo bas najjasnije zezas li se oko toga da je vrijedno svake kune, ili ne. 
> 
> Iz procitanog samo zakljucujem da su kvalitetna hrana i dostupni lijekovi vrijedni (visoke) cijene. :? :?


O itekako vrijedni!
Napisala sam lijepo da imaju boljke koje su kako kome su važne/nevažne . Meni nevažne nakon masakra i nonšalantnosti u KBC -u i stečenog znanja i iskustva o dojenju.
Svi se love za tu hranu. Pa kad usporedim sad shvacam da je itekako bitna! Drugi čovjek si kad pojedeš pošteno 3 obroka i užine te imaš paletu napitaka na raspolaganju u svako doba.
Lijekove u KBC kao sto sam napisala muž mora svercat ako imaš sreće. Tu se ne štedi. To sam htjela rec. I u tom trenu bi dala još toliko samo da ne osjećam živu ranu na trbuhu nakon carskog .
Vrijedi svake kune. Mislim da laže tko kaže suprotno.
Samo sam htjela ukazati na njihove nedostatke kako bi se eventualna buduća pacijentica znala pripremiti ..
Sto se tiče carskog, nemam problem s njim posto je prvi bio carski nakon muke Isusove i ostajanja bez kisika i takvih stvari .., bilo mi je bitno da bebica sama da znak kad je vrijeme. Ali da nagovaraju na carski( možda ne svi doktori u poliklinici)  i da su s njim na ti, je moj osobni dojam.

----------


## Kaae

Ma shvatila sam da tebi vrijedi, ali nejasno mi je onako opcenito. Vjerojatno sve skupa gledam malo hipoteticki jer nemam iskustvo poroda u HR, ali u isto vrijeme nisam uopce uspjeh i ugodu mjerila obrocima i lijekovima (ovo prvo sam birala sama, s menija koji ne lici na bolnicki, a ovo drugo mi nije trebalo - ibuprofen sam odbila, a drugo mi nista nisu ni nudili). 

Ovako kako je MartinaP napisala, jasno mi je sto je njoj odgovaralo. Tvoja prica mi je, iz moje perspektive, posve nejasna. Rodila sam dvaput, onako kako sam htjela, u redovnoj bolnici (nisam bila kandidat za bilo sto drugo, iz nekih drugih razloga).

----------


## jelena.O

Ne znam ja sam imala tri carska u gradskoj bolnici,nitko mi nije trebao ni morao šverceri lijekove,sve sam dobila kad mi je trebalo,uzela sam čistu odjeću za sebe i zadnjeg klinca kad bi došla kolica s novom odjećom,ok možda je tu trebalo malko unaprijed misliti
Kaj se tiče klope ona nije bila loša i bila je jestiva,malo bolji odabir hrane ne bi bio loš ,ali mi isto nitko nije trebao šverceri dodatne kalorije

Izbor načina poroda sam imala u drugom porodu,ali zbog iste biljke koja me spopalq u prvom završila sam na carskom,ali je porod počeo na prirodan nacin

----------


## VeraM

Mislim da je problem u ovom nesporazumu među vama to što kad kažeš KBC, nije svaki isti i nije svakoj ženi isto iskustvo. Ja sam prvo rodila ne u KBC-u nego u malom rodilištu u sklopu Doma zdravlja. Meni bilo super. A ni anesteziologa ni opcije epiduralne, o carskom nema govora. Ide se u St ili Du za to. Sreća sve uredno prošlo i molim Boga da iduće isto tako rodim u svom gradu, u svom rodilištu. Tko god je zadnjih godina u KBC St rodio, horor. Po pričama žena ne bih tamo rodila ni za što, radije sama doma. Zato ću u slučaju nužde u Du, tamo je više manje ok, uglavnom bolje nego u St. 
Kaae, ti nisi u Hr rodila, pa mislim da ne možeš baš razumit kako je to iskustvo mukotrpnog rađanja u nekom našem KBC-u. Mislim, ne mogu ni ja, ali sam se naslušala horora od frendica i poznanica, tako da imam neku ideju. Ja potpuno razumijem svaku ženu koja nakon muke u bolnici želi normalno ko čovjek roditi svoje djete pa i platiti ako treba. 
Nekad imam osjećaj da se veterinari više brinu za krave i telad koji vrijede nekog novca farmeru nego za nas žene u našim bolnicama.

----------


## jelena.O

Ko kaže da mukotrpno ne može biti i u privatnom rodilištu?a s druge strane znam par žena koje su rodile ili na putu do bolnice,ili odmah po dolasku u bolnici,i još koju koja je rodila u hodniku dok je čekala da je prebace u box

----------


## dominikslatki

Usporedbu može izvršiti samo netko tko je probao tamo i državno.
Imaju mane, nisu savršeni , iznijela sam ih, ali uspoređujući ih s državnim su nikakve.
Tužno je zapravo to sto sam ja prvi put u KBC mislila kako sam dobro prošla jer je bebica ok na kraju bila i sve zaboraviš. Tek kad sam ovaj porod prošla sam skužila da je tamo skoro pa Veterina. Radi se o rijeci .
Kaae moja rođakinja iz njemačke se čudi kako je podobnik privatan jer je ona sve tako imala u Njemačkoj , tako da mislim da nisi svijesna kakvo je stanje u rodilištima.
Za državnu nemam ama bas ni jedan plus. (Žalosno sto sam mislila na kraju da je ipak ok, ooo zablude)
Ma jedini plus je sto si blizu doma kad sve zbrojim i oduzmem 

Zao mi je sto nema još koje privatno rodilište , vjerujem da bi poradili na ovim nedostacima i sve skupa bi bilo savršeno.

----------


## Vrci

Al i svako drzavno je razlicito, i da radas 2 puta u istom rodilistu moze se puno promijeniti

Ja rodila 2 puta u dvije razlicite bolnice i iskreno nista mi se nije zamjerilo. Mogla sam si priustiti i privatno,al nisam htjela

----------


## Cocolina

> Al i svako drzavno je razlicito, i da radas 2 puta u istom rodilistu moze se puno promijeniti
> 
> Ja rodila 2 puta u dvije razlicite bolnice i iskreno nista mi se nije zamjerilo. Mogla sam si priustiti i privatno,al nisam htjela



isto tako i ja.

----------


## Argente

> Al i svako drzavno je razlicito, i da radas 2 puta u istom rodilistu moze se puno promijeniti


x
Ja sam rodila 2x u istom rodilištu, i to baš KBC Rijeka, prvi carski (2013.) drugi vaginalno (2017.), i nemam ni približno isto iskustvo kao Dominik.

Meni su oni bili super oba dva puta, osoblje korektno, higijena zadovoljavajuća, hrana u redu (preciznije, količine su bile dostatne, a za tih 5 dana mi kvaliteta uopće nije bila bitna), lijekove su nudili a ja sam ih odbila (jedan šut voltarena par sati nakon CR mi je bio dosta, a za vaginalni ništa), dok su moje cimerice mogle dobiti svakih par sati (i jesu) i nakon CR i nakon vaginalca.

Što ne znači da pokušavam opovrgnuti niti da sumnjam u tvoje iskustvo dominikslatki - nije svaki porod isti, a da ne govorimo o razlikama među timovima koji te dopadnu. Tako da netko tko je imao lošu sreću s postavom osoblja i strašne bolove nakon CR jasno da ima sasvim različito iskustvo od mene, a razlika u porodima može biti u par sati, koliko je potrebno da se promijeni smjena.

Kuhinja se, doduše, ni u 5 (a ni u 20) godina nije ništa promijenila  :Grin:  al da ne jašemo po tome. Malo nespretno ispadne kad spominješ obilje hrane i lijekova kao faktor jer naravno da to neskloni Podobniku interpretiraju kao izvoljevanje i luksuz. I ja sam mu nesklona, ali ne zbog klope i luksuza, daleko bilo  :lool:  nego zbog forsiranja carskog i zanemarivanja dojenja; no da to nije ono što njegova klijentela uglavnom traži, on to ne bi ni silio. Jednom (2068.) kad bude bilo više privatnih rodilišta, vjerojatno će se isprofilirati u koje se ide na koji način rađati.
Ono što je trenutno po meni osnovni plus privatnog rodilišta je to da ne moraš na porti u trudovima sa strahom pitati "tko je dežuran" i da te sigurno nitko neće izvrijeđati. A kada se to (i ako ikada) postigne i u državnima, onda će u privatnom stvarno osnovni faktor biti hrana i TV.

----------


## Argente

isteko rok za edit: i CR po želji bez indikacija, ofkors  :Smile:  to neće tako brzo u državne bolnice

----------


## spajalica

dominikslatki hvala na tvom iskustvu.

drago mi je da  si dobila sto si zeljela, a zalosno je da si i za privatno morala za neke stvari biti pripremljena ili ti ga iskusna.

----------


## Beti3

Riječko rodilište je divno!!!
Nemam ni jednu zamjerku. Vlastita iskustva.

----------


## spajalica

percepcija je dosta zeznuta stvar. 

ja vidim svijet crno, moja frendica ruzicasto. i sad kakv je?
tako da to vlastita iskustva su stvar percepcije. i super da je tebi bilo divno Beti, ali njoj nije i potrazila je negdje gdje ce joj biti manje lose.

----------


## Beti3

Nisam ja to radi nje pisala, nego radi onih koje čitaju, kako bi vidjele da svaka medalja ima dvije strane.

----------


## spajalica

naravno.

----------


## dominikslatki

Opet kažem tko nije iskusio porod kod njega nije kompetentan Radit usporedbe. 
Žalosno sto sam mislila da je moje prvo iskustvo bilo zadovoljavajuće , ali nakon drugog vidim da je ispod praga zadovoljavajuceg.
U riječkom rodilištu također nisam imala nikakvu podršku dojenja, nisam dojila prvih mjesec dana tek sam uz upornost i rode uspjela sve dovesti u red i shvatiti kako funkcionira. 
Doktori su ljubazni ali svako ima svoj film i vizije, sestre bAhte bez pokrića, lijekove za bolove nisam vidjela osim jedne infekcije prvi dan. Znaci ne tako davno, pretprošle godine.

Kod podobnika jednostavno moraš ic s tim sto sam napisala. Iskustvo je predivno, tako bi rodila još 10 puta i zbog njega ću vjerojatno imati 3. Dijete, a nakon prvog sam se jaaako teško odlučila na 2.
Tko ima mogućnosti neće pogriješiti , i nisam nikog ni čula da mu je zao.

Zeznula sam se sto sam čitala forum u prvoj trudnoći i prepala se tog carskog kod njega , na kraju sam doživjela puno goru epizodu u KBC. 

Istina percepcija je posebna stvar. Svi smo različiti . Ja za sebe i svoju djecu želim najbolje, a podobnik je nakraju bio i najbliže tome. Riječko ni blizu, ni do koljena.

Problem je sto jadan tretman uzimamo pod normalno i nismo ni svijesne da je jadan dok ne iskusimo bolji, čak i do te mjere da taj jadan tretman doživljavamo kao dobro i pozitivno iskustvo. 
Tako sam i ja sve do drugog poroda koji je sasvim druga priča, neusporedivo, tako da vas razumijem sto skačete , sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

evo, ja imam iskustvo 3 poroda u nasem gradskom rodilistu, sva tri razlicita
i jedan porod u privatnom
i, nakon ivf-ova (koje sam sve odradila privatno i bez njih ne bi bilo moje troje djece), to nam je najbolje ulozeni novac ikad
i isla bih tamo opet
prvi porod mi je bio carski (zadak) i da, jako je bitno da su ti lijekovi dostupni
jer, osim prvog, ostale sam morala traziti
pa su cekali, valjda da pocne jace boliti, pa zovi opet i tak...
prodojeca je kako koja sestra...
drugi porod je bio zeljeni vbac, al je bilo horor iskustvo  :Sad:  ni dan danas to nisam zaboravila
iskasapili i mene i dijete  :Sad: 
zato sam cijelu trecu trudnocu provela u strahu od poroda...
rodila sam prirodno, ali samo zato jer sam se svadjala i sa primaljama i sa doktorima da me puste na miru, sve dok smo nas dvije dobro
i sam porod je bio divan
ali onaj psihicki dio je bio naporan
zato, kad sam ostala trudna cetvrti put, rekla sam muzu: ja to vise ne prolazim
htjela sam elektivni carski, privatno
predomislila sam se u procesu, doktor me podrzao
moj uvjet je bio da idemo prirodno bez dripa, ako ne ide bez toga, idemo na cr
dobila trudove, u sred noci otisli u zg, trudovi se po putu smanjili, tamo su na kraju i prestali
pa se lagano vracali i opet stajali
isli smo na uzv, oziljak od carskog se stanjio, ona s pupcanom oko vrata, ctg malo mirniji
i isli smo na carski, jer nakon svega drip nije dolazio u obzir, a pitanje je sto bi i prirodni trudovi napravili starom rezu
nisu mi forsirali carski, dogovor je bio probati prirodno....probali smo, al kad smo dosli do ove faze, odluka je ipak bila cr
mm je bio samnom u sali i to mi je puuuno znacilo
bebu je tata odmah drzao, dali su mi je da je izljubim i pomazim, i isla je odmah samnom u sobu
za noc su pitali hocu li se odmoriti, al sam rekla da ne i nisu je nikad uzimali, osim za kupanje (tad sam se i ja tusirala)
nadohranili je nisu, pitali su sto zelim, pomogli izdojiti prepunjenost
lijekovi savrseni, ni trenutka me nije nista bolilo
hrana odlicna, bila sam sita  :Smile: , a u gradskom rodilistu mi je muz nosio svaki obrok

uglavnom, isplatilo se
ono sto mi je najvise znacilo da su obratili paznju na stari oziljak, bebino stanje i moje zelje
tu kod nas bi me nadripali, jer su trudovi stali, a tko zna sto bi onda bilo s oziljkom i bebem u konacnici...

----------


## dominikslatki

Potpisujem ginger!
Tek nakon sto iskusiš znaš sto si prošao prije, a da možda nisi bio ni svijestan , nego kao ja misliš da je to normalno, i svi su rodili pa ćeš i ti tako.
Nikakav novac ne može platit to iskustvo , zao mi je samo sto nisam i prvom djetetu pružila taj tretman , a i sebi.

----------


## Argente

Ja nisam radila usporedbe, nego sam samo konstatirala da sam u istoj  bolnici u kojoj si ti imala grozno iskustvo, ja imala dva dobra.  Dakle, nisu me izmasakrirali, hrana je bila jestiva i lijekove su sami  nudili. Sad ne smijem imat dobro iskustvo, jer ustvari nemam dobro iskustvo, nego mi se to samo čini jer nisam probala bolje?

----------


## dominikslatki

Hahahhah , pa tako nekako da!

----------


## Argente

Vidim da ste sve koje ste rodile kod Podobnika oduševljene (govorim o zadnjih stranicu-dvije), ali također ste prije toga sve imale loša iskustva u državnim klinikama. Zato ja evo mogu odgovoriti istom mjerom da ti nisi kompetentna suditi o odnosu "dobar porod u državnoj bolnici - dobar porod u privatnika", nego samo "loš porod u državnoj bolnici - dobar porod kod privatnika"  :Grin:

----------


## dominikslatki

> Vidim da ste sve koje ste rodile kod Podobnika oduševljene (govorim o zadnjih stranicu-dvije), ali također ste prije toga sve imale loša iskustva u državnim klinikama. Zato ja evo mogu odgovoriti istom mjerom da ti nisi kompetentna suditi o odnosu "dobar porod u državnoj bolnici - dobar porod u privatnika", nego samo "loš porod u državnoj bolnici - dobar porod kod privatnika"


Pošteno Argente  :Smile: 
Samo sam htjela napomenut da sam ja bila uvjerena da je moj prvi porod čisto ok iskustvo bilo, sve dok nisam vidjela kako bi zapravo to trebalo biti. Tada sam uvidjela da su uvjeti koma, a uzimamo ih pod normalne.
Jednostavno nisam znala za bolje i to je to.

----------


## Cocolina

evo ja svima želim, u budućnosti, da ukoliko žele, imaju mogućnost roditi kod Podobnika. I da to mogu platiti, na kredit ili kako već.
I da prestanu prepucavanja nakon x godina gdje je bolje roditi!

svatko bira svoj put. iskustva su različita.

----------


## Argente

> Pošteno Argente 
> Samo sam htjela napomenut da sam ja bila uvjerena da je moj prvi porod čisto ok iskustvo bilo, sve dok nisam vidjela kako bi zapravo to trebalo biti. Tada sam uvidjela da su uvjeti koma, a uzimamo ih pod normalne.
> Jednostavno nisam znala za bolje i to je to.


Ma sve jasno. Neki imaju oštrije kriterije za jedno, neki za drugo, ali poboljšanje uvjeta u državnim bolnicama je ono za što se Roda bori odvajkada. Meni je uvijek interesantno pročitat feed gdje je kome bilo kako.

----------


## jelena.O

Mene najviše smeta pušenje po WC u bolnicama,ali to više govori o onima koje to rade nek o bolnici

----------


## dominikslatki

Pa bas to, ne kužim otkud potreba za ja mogu Al neću, isto je u državnoj , ne bi nikad , ja sam se smrzla i sl. 
Tema sluzi za iznijeti iskustvo, u mojem slučaju iznijela sam direktno loše strane da se rodilja može pripremiti (nažalost kako je netko napisao gore ), usporedila sa državnim vlastitim iskustvom i to je to. I moj konačni zaključak je veliko DA, vrijedi u kunu i lipu i kredit ako treba,
Pozzz

----------


## sirius

> evo ja svima želim, u budućnosti, da ukoliko žele, imaju mogućnost roditi kod Podobnika. I da to mogu platiti, na kredit ili kako već.
> I da prestanu prepucavanja nakon x godina gdje je bolje roditi!
> 
> svatko bira svoj put. iskustva su različita.


Ja nam.svima iskreno zelim da sve to sto prije imamo dostupno preko zdravstvenog osiguranja koje pokriva HZZO i u drzavnim rodilistima. Jer tako i jest u vecini civiliziranog zapadnog svijeta.
Istina, zeilm to vec cijelo desetljece plus par godina pa pomaka nema, ali nije zabranjeno zeljeti.

----------


## Cocolina

sirius, i to što kažeš, neka je svima nama u budućnosti bolje, i ovdje i tamo.

----------


## Lili75

> Potpisujem ginger!
> Tek nakon sto iskusiš znaš sto si prošao prije, a da možda nisi bio ni svijestan , nego kao ja misliš da je to normalno, i svi su rodili pa ćeš i ti tako.
> Nikakav novac ne može platit to iskustvo , zao mi je samo sto nisam i prvom djetetu pružila taj tretman , a i sebi.


*Dominikslatki*, evo ja razumijem o čemu pišeš iako sam rađala samo u državnim bolnicama. Nemam nekih trauma,al mi je posve jasno da svaka roba ima svog kupca i da vrijedi svake uložene lipe/kune.
Nekad čovjek zaista osvijesti koliko je nešto prije bilo loše kad usporedi s nečim boljim. Općenito u životu.

Jedino je meni dojenje zaista bitno i mislim da bi trebali poraditi na tome više u privatnom rodlištu.

----------


## Ginger

> Ja nam.svima iskreno zelim da sve to sto prije imamo dostupno preko zdravstvenog osiguranja koje pokriva HZZO i u drzavnim rodilistima. Jer tako i jest u vecini civiliziranog zapadnog svijeta.
> Istina, zeilm to vec cijelo desetljece plus par godina pa pomaka nema, ali nije zabranjeno zeljeti.


e da
to i ja zelim
za mene je gotovo, al imam 4 kceri  :Smile: 
rado bih da one mogu birati izmedju vise dobrih opcija

----------


## Kaae

Nisam probala, ali slusam iskustva zena, rodila je sestra dva puta u HR rodilistu. Nije isto kao osobno iskustvo, ali ionako sam se referirala samo na napisano, onako kako sam procitala - vrijedi platiti privatno rodiliste zbog suvislih obroka i ciste krevetnine, a i lijekova. Sve ostalo mi je zvucalo kao totalna katastrofa, vecinom gora od one koju cujem od zena gotovo svakodnevno (kad traze pomoc o dojenju) i doslovno sam procitala tvoj opis kao - vrijedi platiti jer su mi dali jesti, ponudili lijekove, a i soba je bila cista. Sto je ok, kad je to nekome prioritet.

----------


## Jadranka

> Ja rodila 2 puta u dvije razlicite bolnice i iskreno nista mi se nije zamjerilo. Mogla sam si priustiti i privatno,al nisam htjela


Tako i ja  :Smile:  a drugo je bio kbc Split. Vera, da te ipak malo ohrabrim, ako nekako zavrsis u Splitu, ja znam puno rodilja s pozitivnim iskustvima iz istog, ali i pokoju s negativnim.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je od hrane bilo bitnije da je neonatologija blizu ako dode do neceg. Zato nisam isla privatno.
Inace bih i ja mozda kod njih radala 

A nekako jako puno cujem omotanih pupcanih bas od Podobnika. Sigurno pola od cura koje ja znam da su tamo rodile.

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, pupcana kod mene nije bila presudna, vec debljina oziljka, zastoj trudova i mirniji ctg
drip mi ni u ludilu nije bila opcija
i carski mi je bio sasvim prihvajiva opcija

----------


## dominikslatki

Da , slažem se s pupcanima. Puno djece ima pupcanu oko vrata, nije to ništa čudno (tako mi je moj gin objasnio) i u načelu nije indikacija za carski i većinom majke ni ne znaju da je bila omotana ili ne, a i jako je mali postotak smrtnosti sto sam nasla bas zbog pupčane . Pretpostavljam da se on boji i tog malog postotka pa ide na sigurno. 
Tamo se općenito ide na maksimalno sigurno, nema puno manevriranja, sve u cilju happy enda bez pratećih eventualnih komplikacija.
S tim da možda on to malo izdramatizira pa sve ženskice imaju priču on mi je spasio dijete. Pa usput ispadne i heroj  Hahahah

----------


## dominikslatki

[QUOTE=Ginger;3081402]Vrci, pupcana kod mene nije bila presudna, vec debljina oziljka, zastoj trudova i mirniji ctg
drip mi ni u ludilu nije bila opcija
i carski mi je bio sasvim prihvajiva opcija[/QUOTE
]

Kod mene također ožiljak bio problem jer je manje od 2 god bilo od prethodnog.  Ali je bilo bitno da dođem na početku trudova (došla sam na 10 min) da se maternica ne opterećuje puno.
U riječkoj sam bila na zadnje dvije kontrole posto mi je put bio naporan i na spomen carskog bilo je apsolutno ne, malo dripa i ide prirodno. Kad sam pitala postoji li mogućnost puknuća maternice odgovoreno mi je da postoji ali me ne mora brinut jer imam već dvoje djece pa mi je to dosta. 
Eto , oni čak znaju i koliko djece meni treba.

----------


## Ginger

ja ne znam osobno nikoga tko je tamo rodio, uglavnom svi kolutaju ocima kad im odgovorim di sam rodila
tako da sam mogla znati samo ono sto sam procitala na forumima
a forumi su, jel, forumi...
moja procjena je bila da cemo tamo biti sigurniji i beba i ja
i tako je i bilo
a sto se tice neonatologije, ako se dogodi neki tezi slucaj, nasi ionako salju u zg
tako da mi je u tom slucaju udjenost merkura od podobnika svakako bila manja, nego da sam rodila u gradskom rodilistu
osnovno znaju i oni
uglavnom, ja sam dobila sto sam i ocekivala

----------


## jelena.O

A stalno s onima koji ja koje ni ne osjete trudove,a trudovi frcaju na sve strane?

----------


## Ginger

jelena ne razumijem te nista
opet

----------


## dominikslatki

> A stalno s onima koji ja koje ni ne osjete trudove,a trudovi frcaju na sve strane?


 Ctg?

----------


## jelena.O

Ctg je normalan i puca sve u 16,ja sam o tih koji ne osjete trudove

----------


## jelena.O

> jelena ne razumijem te nista
> opet


Zar je to problem :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

:Rolling Eyes: 
ne, samo strasno naporno
pa preskacem ubuduce

----------


## Vrci

Ja kuzim sto pita  :Grin: 

Znaci ako ides na carski, ali ne dogovoren, treba doci rano kad krenu trudovi,kako je tu pisalo. Da se maternica ne napinje. A nju zanima sto kad zena ne osjeti trudove koji recimo otvaraju,pa dode prekasno

----------


## dominikslatki

> Ja kuzim sto pita 
> 
> Znaci ako ides na carski, ali ne dogovoren, treba doci rano kad krenu trudovi,kako je tu pisalo. Da se maternica ne napinje. A nju zanima sto kad zena ne osjeti trudove koji recimo otvaraju,pa dode prekasno


Ja sam tako, imala sam sreće, bila sam u KBC na ctg redovni koji je pokazao ujutro trudove i odmah sam krenula za ZG i tamo čekala da osjetim, ali da kasnije sam ih osjetila na 15 pa na 10 min, prije toga ne

----------


## jelena.O

Na prvom porodu mi prije njega nisam skužila ni jedan trud,bilo ih je ctg pokazao pravilne razmake koje, ne znam sad,ali pošto je tlak naglo počeo rasti ,odlučili su da ide odmah na carski
Drugi je počet kao vag. Dobila drop i tek tad osjetila koji Turudić, mada su bili jaki i na nekom razmaku,opet je tlak narasti i odlučeno hitni carski,treći je odmah rečeno ide carski,i nije došlo do povećanja tlaka a i ni jedan trud opet nisam skužila
Recimo 3 mjeseca kasnije je frendica rodila svoje treće,dogovoren je carski jer su i.prvo dvoje carski,ali ona je osjetila svaki trud

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, stvarno mi se ne da desifrirati svaku rijec svakog posta

----------


## sirius

> Ja kuzim sto pita 
> 
> Znaci ako ides na carski, ali ne dogovoren, treba doci rano kad krenu trudovi,kako je tu pisalo. Da se maternica ne napinje. A nju zanima sto kad zena ne osjeti trudove koji recimo otvaraju,pa dode prekasno


Onda rodi vaginalno ocito bez nekih problema. I ustedi par tisucica ako je porod dogovoren kod Podobnika.

----------


## Bluebella

Ne kuzim cemu uvijek rasprava oko poroda kod P. Tko voli nek izvoli. Nekako imam filing da bi žena ženi oci iskopala sto si je priuštila porod u privatnoj poliklinici. Netko taj iznos koliko dodje porod potroši na cigare u godini dana.
Ja sam planirala roditi kod P, ali nisam, rodila sam u bolnici od koje sam zazirala. Tak je ispalo. Uzela sam si apartman, imala sam dobru hranu, posjete su mi dolazile kad god su htjele, TV, klima, vlastito kupatilo, svako jutro su mijenjale posteljinu, savjeti za dojenje mi nisu trebali, sestre su bile dobre, bila sam nepokretna nakon poroda i svako malo su dolazile da vide kako sam i sto mi treba. Apartman se dodatno plaćao, ne znam koliko, suprug je platio na odlasku, mislim da je dan oko 700kn, bila sam ukupno 5 dana. 
Na porodu je bio super tim, no ono sto je netko spomenuo tu negdje, cim sam dosla da se prijavim za porod pitala sam tko radi i koja primalja ce me porađati, odahnula sam kad sam vidjela tko je u smjeni. To sam htjela izbjeći i htjela sam izbjeći rutinsku epiziotomiju i meni to vrijedi tih novaca koliko dodje porod kod P i ja sam to bila spremna platiti. Na kraju ni u ovoj bolnici ni nisam bila rezana. 
Nekome mozda “vrijedi tih novaca” nesto drugo i zbog tog ide kod P i to je ok... svakom na volju, pa cak i ako ide zbog bolje hrane kod njega opet ok.

----------


## Tanči

Nisam rodila kod Podobnika jer prije 19 godina to todilište nije postojalo.
Da je, bez razmišljanja bih išla k njemu.
Isto kao što idem privatnom zubaru, ginekologu...
Ja sam davne 2000. rodila na Svetom Duhu.
Tada jako popularnom rodilištu kojim je šefovao tada najpopularniji ginekolog dr Kurjak.
Osoblje je u datim okolnostima dalo sve od sebe iako je bilo puno komplikacija, na koncu i eklampsija.
I mala i ja smo preživjele. Doslovno.
Ali,
Kad se sjetim da su me dovezli na kolicima pred salu, podignuli, skinuli do gola i ja sam morala ući u salu jer s kolicima nisu mogli unutra, osjećala sam se kao da idem na “ tuširanje” u Auschwitzu.
Nikad to neću zaboraviti.
Najljepši trenutak mog života me podsjetio na najveću tragediju ljudskog roda.
A to je tek sitnica, a sitnica je bilo još oho- ho tijekom mog boravka u rodilištu.
Prijateljica je jedno vrijeme ležala i čuvala trudnoću te i rodila blizance kod Podobnika.
Same riječi hvale ima.
A ja vjerujem da govori istinu.
Što se tiče carskog, a zašto ga ne bi žena dobila na zahtjev?
Zašto ne?
Njeno tijelo, njeno dijete, njen izbor, njeni novci.
Ja sam se carskog bojala, a na kraju mi je bio spas.
Da je bilo drugog poroda, odmah bih ga tražila i platila ako bi postojala mogućnost.
Bez obzira na famozne indikacije.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rena7

Ne bi se rado ponavljala, ali zbog mog djeteta i mog osobnog mira, moram.

Moja najveća životna greška je bila izabrati riječko rodilište, a ne privatno. 
Prije deset godina, za odjel babinjača na sva zvona zvonio je naziv- kažnjenička bojna. Pametnom bi bilo dosta, a ja budala sam išla probati.
Bože sačuvaj!
Dan danas, prolazeći Cambierievom, oblije me hladan znoj.
Užas!

----------


## Argente

A ja pak ne kužim čuđenje zašto ne elektivni carski, zašto podozrivost prema Podobniku - pobogu na Rodinom smo forumu, jest da je omekšao, ali valjda znate za što se udruga zalaže?
I čemu forum ako se o tome ne može raspravljati, mislim može se to sve napisati i na blogu i fejsu i isključit komentare onda...

----------


## Beti3

> Ne bi se rado ponavljala, ali zbog mog djeteta i mog osobnog mira, moram.
> 
> Moja najveća životna greška je bila izabrati riječko rodilište, a ne privatno. 
> Prije deset godina, za odjel babinjača na sva zvona zvonio je naziv- kažnjenička bojna. Pametnom bi bilo dosta, a ja budala sam išla probati.
> Bože sačuvaj!
> Dan danas, prolazeći Cambierievom, oblije me hladan znoj.
> Užas!


Baš me čudi da se u godinu dana toliko promijenilo stanje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sviđa mi se tok misli Jelene Veljače.  :Smile:  
Nisam je doživjela razmaženom i prepotentnom, prije prizemljenom. Mogu si savršeno dočarati kako je ta njena poznanica razjapila oči i kako su joj se zjenice suzile kada je čula da ova ide u privatno rodilište. 


> Što se dojenja tiče.Oni će vam pomoći ali nemaju znanje.


Mislim da tu vlastito iskustvo u davanju savjeta drugima čini veliku ulogu.




> Privatno rodilište ima višestruko veći udio poroda carskim rezom u odnosu na prosječan udio carskih rezova u drugim hrvatskim rodilištima.


Možda se žene koje imaju visokorizične trudnoće prije odlučuju za privatno.




> O itekako vrijedni!


Meni je od navedenog jedino bitna dostupnost sestara i pripravnost tima u samim trenucima izgona i mjere sigurnosti. 

Što se tiče dojenja, oni bi morali procijeniti kako majka diše, jer puno žena će, kontra smjernicama, baš nespremnost babica da nahrane i odnesu bebu ocijeniti kao veliki minus. Tebi je minus jer si prodojeća. 

Hranu i lijekove je moguće dofurati u bilo koje rodilište tokom posjete pa ne znam zašto to igra ulogu.

----------


## sirius

Zuta, vjeruj, visoko rizicne trudnice sigurno se ne dovrsavaju u Podobniku . To sve ide u bolje opremljene centre. Kako sto i djeca koja trebaju skrb nakon poroda zbog bilo  kojeg malo veceg problema zavrsavaju na neonatologiji u nekom drugom centru.

----------


## martinaP

Kad sam ja rodila, jedna beba je cca 12 sati od poroda prebacena na Rebro (hemoliticka bolest nakon prvog poroda rh- majke).

----------


## Ginger

mislim da kod njih nisu ceste visokorizicne trudnoce
kao sto rekoh, iz naseg rodilista bi neki kompliciraniji slucaj ionako prebacili u zg, a tamo sam bila bliza bilo kojem zg centru
da, dostupnost lijekova je jako bitna nakon carskog - neofen 400, koji mi mm moze donijeti, nije dovoljan, jer treba nesto jace
osjetila sam razliku kak je to kad nisu i kad jesu dostupni lijekovi
ja nisam, i ne bih, nikoga nagovarala da rodi tamo (ili bilo gdje drugdje)
ides gdje zelis
i ja sam

----------


## Arwen992

Ja sam rodila na carski u Podobniku. Htjela sam prirodno, nabrijavala se na to, planirala i na kraju nista. Decko se nije htio okrenuti, ostao je glavom dolje, ali okrenut za 180. Z aci leda su mu bila na mojim ledima i celom ide van sto ne koze proci nikako. Pa smo isli na carski, drago mi je jer se nisam patila nit ista. Rekla je doktorica da dodemo taj ponedjeljak na pregled, ako je jos uvijek u tom polozaju da nemamo vise sta cekati jer se on okrenuti nece, pogotovo ako pocnu trudovi i da ostajem. Tako je i bilo. 
Samo da kazem da me u drzavnoj bolnici ne bi ni pregledali ultrazvukom prije vec bi me pustili u trudove i poslije ako ne bi islo (a ne bi) onda bi bio hitan carski. To mi je potvrdila i dotkorica koja je prije radila u drzavnoj i ona koja radi sada. Dosta sam tu vec rekla. 

Sto se tice usluge, sve je bilo super. Muz je bio pored moje glave u sali sto mi je bilo super, bebu su uzeli preko noci da se odmorim, ali samo zato jer sam se slozila s tim. Ionako je samo spavao kad je izasao. Dobivala sam prvih dana na infuziju protiv bolovs stalno nesto, ako bih slucsjno i osjetila bol oni bi dali jos. Poslije sam dobivala tablete svako 8 sati. Nikad gladna nit zedna, imala sam stalno voce na raspolaganju, caj, vodu. A najvaznije mi je to sto se ni u jednom trenu nisam za djete brinula jer sam znala da je u dobrim rukama.
To je moje jedino iskustvo poroda  :Smile:

----------


## sillyme

Hmmm zanimljiva tema, ne znam što mi bi da je čitam. Jer sam s rađanjem definitivno gotova.
No kako se kao tema provlači CR a imala sam dva - da napišem komentar. 
Uglavnom prvi porod, CR na termin u Vinogradskoj zbog (krive) procjene težine bebe - nisam bila nimalo zadovoljna, bila sam tamo 6 beskonačnih dana, nikakve podrške dojenju (sve sam na kraju morala sama shvatiti i svladati), sestre konstantno nabrijane i sve si ti glupa/kriva, nikakve pomoći od njih, očajni kreveti, došla doma najneispavanija u životu s bebom na bočici - uglavnom izj**ala se s uspostavom dojenja još 6 tjedana nakon toga. Generalno koma. Ali je ožiljak bio jako lijep, dobro su me sašli. Hrana mi je bila nebitna, neorganiziranost i bezobrazluk osoblja crvena krpa. JSanitarni čvorovi ne baš čisti, no ko netko tko se naputovao i nakampirao - preživjela sam i puno gore. Tko je pušio u wc-ima ma apsolutno nije briga nit me smeta. 

Drugi porod sam se malo bolje raspitala očekujući da ću opet na CR (tako je i bilo), i ovaj put sam odabral SD samo i jedino zbog saznanja da si tamo samo 3 dana i puste te doma ako je sve OK. To iskustvo mi je bilo pozitivno, sestre ok, dojenje opet problematično ali ipak puno bolje, ljekove sam dobivala kad sam tražila (ali ja sam srećom od onih koji već drugi dan nisu trebale ništa), hrana jadna ali briga me za ta tri dana (ionako sam imala 10kg viška, što manje hrane to bolje), bebu su odnijeli SVAKU večer na moj zahtjev da se naspavam, nemam pojma jesu je dohranili ili ne - nakon prvog iskustva me bilo briga jer sam znala da ako je veći dio dana na cici da će to brzo biti doma ok. Ak sam htjela kavu otišla sam tih 20 m do aparata, ionako je trebalo šetati zbog opasnosti od tromboze. 

Uglavnom, iako sam imala mogućnosti platiti privatno odlučila sam da ljubazne sestre, bolja hrana i apartman nisu vrijedni tih novaca. Bar meni. CR kao operacija isti simo i tamo, njega bebe isto. Nisam požalila. Pogotovo što sam treći dan išla doma, to mi je bilo najbitnije od svega (osim naravno da smo i beba i ja ok)   :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja cu samo ispraviti netocnu informaciju. Dva poroda, dvije drzavne bolnoce, u obje kad sam dosla u bolnicu roditi raden je uzv

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja cu samo ispraviti netocnu informaciju. Dva poroda, dvije drzavne bolnoce, u obje kad sam dosla u bolnicu roditi raden je uzv


Ja cu se isto složiti s ovim. Prije oba poroda mi je rađen uzv. Obje bebe su rođene u državnoj bolnici (prvo Vinogradska, drugo Petrova), iako je za drugu bebu opicija bio podobnik, ali zbog silnih komplikacija i lezanja u bolnici tokom trudnoce, ipak je izbor pao na državnu bolnicu.

----------


## Cathy

> Ja cu samo ispraviti netocnu informaciju. Dva poroda, dvije drzavne bolnoce, u obje kad sam dosla u bolnicu roditi raden je uzv


Potpuno točno. 4 poroda u državnim bolnicama, uvijek rađen ultrazvuk i sve po ps-u.
I sve pohvale Merkuru za zadnji put. :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja cu samo ispraviti netocnu informaciju. Dva poroda, dvije drzavne bolnoce, u obje kad sam dosla u bolnicu roditi raden je uzv


I ja se slažem. Sv.duh - prije gotovo 20 godina, uzv prije oba poroda.

----------


## ina33

Nakon cijele akcije o nasilju u porodu, mene osobno čudi nevjerica da je nekome bitno da se osjeća kao čovjek / žena u rodilištu, jer se 3-5 dana "prežive". Niti bi trebalo bit čuđenje u svijetu nakon što je postojala Rodina akcija koja je prikupljala priče žena koje su iskusile na porodu, i ne sjećam se da je neka od bolnica pozitivno iskočila u smslu - evo, tu je humani tretman, žene se poštuju i ne tretiraju se snishodljivo. To je sustavni problem svih bolnica, zdravstva u RH općenito. Zato je i bila ta akcija. Netko na svom porodu ima više sreće, neko manje. Ne mislim da je privatno med i mlijeko, ali nije mi OK poruka da je nevažno je da te tretiraju kao čovjeka, da to sve "ovisi o očekivanjima" (u stilu koji naivac, ako očekuješ išta više osim da prođe).... kako sam prevalila famoznih 5 dana, te iste koje su komentirale "ma samo 3-5 dana", su na kraju plakale, kao i ja. Sjećam se točno svog osjećaja kao da si u filmu zarobljen kad ono Amerikance negdje u svijetu zatvore, a oni zazivaju "I'm an American citizen, call my ambassador, get me outta here". Što je bio moj osjećaj. A nije da bolnica po drugim pitanjima u RH nisam vidjela. Sve lijepo je za mene počelo kad smo nogom prešli vrata rodilišta.

----------


## ina33

Na putu za doma, ne za unutra  :Smile: .

----------


## Ginger

a ja cu dodati da ne, ne rade uzv u svim drzavnim rodilistima prije poroda
pa cak niti kad je u pitanju vbac i trebalo bi provjeriti stanje reza od carskog
al zato bez pardona daju drip i naskacu na trbuh - ne znajuci kakav je rez
nisam vise imala povjerenja i nisam htjela toj ekipi ponovo, i sva sreca da je tako bilo
jer, uzv, kad je zapoceo porod, je vjerojatno spasio i mene i malu
ne da mi se sad o detaljima svih mojih poroda, al samo cu zakljuciti da je, uz privatne ivf-ove, to bilo najbolje potroseni novac

----------


## sillyme

Ja nisam niti jednom plakala. Ni itko u sobi. Oba puta. Na SD su mi sestre bile ljubazne i od pomoći, doktori isto. Ali naravno ima ih nedovoljno i toga sam bila svjesna. Ne da ja ne vjerujem da je drugima bitno kakvo je osoblje, i sama sam mijenjala bolnicu jer prvi put nisam bila zadovoljna, ali velim meni to nije bilo vrijedno tih novaca. A drugi put pogotovo nisam osjećala kao da mi nesto fali, proletilo je u trenu  :Smile: 

No ja sam ionako bila 99% sigurna da ću na CR i tako je i bilo, pa nisam brinula o babicama, dripu, tretmanu u radjaoni i sl... Znači moj komentar se primarno odnosi na CR i sve vezano uz to jer to sam jedino i imala.

----------


## Cathy

> Uglavnom, iako sam imala mogućnosti platiti privatno odlučila sam da ljubazne sestre, bolja hrana i apartman nisu vrijedni tih novaca. Bar meni. CR kao operacija isti simo i tamo, njega bebe isto. Nisam požalila. Pogotovo što sam treći dan išla doma, to mi je bilo najbitnije od svega (osim naravno da smo i beba i ja ok)


Meni je još veliki minus privatnoga, ako je bilo što loše sa bebom šibaju ju u državnu bolnicu. 
Puno je lakše za majku, ako je ona već tamo. 
Ja sam imala takav slučaj i drago mi je da smo bile u istoj bolnici.

----------


## Ginger

Cathy, nasi ionako sibaju za zg ako su neke vece komplikacije
pa mi je sa te strane bila prednost otici u zg

sillyme, da, drugacije je kad znas da svakako ides na cr
iako, analgezija mi bitna, jer cemu se patiti ako ne moras...

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja nisam niti jednom plakala. Ni itko u sobi. Oba puta. Na SD su mi sestre bile ljubazne i od pomoći, doktori isto. Ali naravno ima ih nedovoljno i toga sam bila svjesna. Ne da ja ne vjerujem da je drugima bitno kakvo je osoblje, i sama sam mijenjala bolnicu jer prvi put nisam bila zadovoljna, ali velim meni to nije bilo vrijedno tih novaca. A drugi put pogotovo nisam osjećala kao da mi nesto fali, proletilo je u trenu 
> 
> No ja sam ionako bila 99% sigurna da ću na CR i tako je i bilo, pa nisam brinula o babicama, dripu, tretmanu u radjaoni i sl... Znači moj komentar se primarno odnosi na CR i sve vezano uz to jer to sam jedino i imala.


Slično iskustvo sa SD, ali nisam išla na CR. MM je bio na oba poroda. Imala sam prijevremeni drugi porod nakon čuvanja trudnoće. Imam za bolnicu samo riječi hvale, pogotovo kada je moj mlađi sin još morao ostati par tjedana zbog žutice. Ne znam kako bi to išlo u privatnom rodilištu, pa neću reći da to ne valja. Samo želim reći da su u državnoj bolnici imali razumijevanja za moje želje, pustili su me na prvom porodu tri dana da se polako otvaram (beba malo ispod 5 kg), a nakon drugog su poticali moje napore da održim dojenje iako je dijete ležalo na kvarcanju i sve u svemu - prošlo je ok.

----------


## Tanči

> Ja cu samo ispraviti netocnu informaciju. Dva poroda, dvije drzavne bolnoce, u obje kad sam dosla u bolnicu roditi raden je uzv


Tako je i meni bilo prije 20 godina.
SD pola pet ujutro, dežurni liječnik me primio, napravio uzv, izmjerio zdjelicu i zaključio da ostajem jer je porod krenuo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zareto

Nakon dva poroda u državnim bolnicama, i jednog u Podobniku, mogu samo reći da je da je porod kod Podobnika prepredobro iskustvo, u svakom pogledu.
Onaj tko nije probao porod i u drzavnom i u privatnom rodilistu ne moze to usporediti, a onaj tko je probao zna o čemu pričam!

----------


## Lili75

Istina je da tko nije probao,ne moze uopce ni pojmit, ni usporedit. S tim se apsolutno slazem,mozemo samo nagadjat.

----------


## Beti3

Točno, nemam iskustva za usporedbu. No, imam iskustvo poroda u riječkom rodilištu i iskustvo kupovanja nepotrebnoga za velike novce  :Smile:  
Tako da znam zašto plaćanje poroda ne bi bila opcija za mene. Doduše, meni ni plaćanje zubara nije opcija, meni je javno zdravstvo posve dobro.

----------


## Lili75

Ja sam radjala oba puta na.Sv.Duhu, al cesto znam koristit zdrav.usluge u privatnom zdravstvu jer mi je iskustvo neusporedivo bolje.

Operirati vene privatno ili u bolnici, ma ono neusporedivo jer u bolnicama jos ne koriste te suvremene metode  (tad kad sam ja operirala je svega par dr.radilo ugfs metodu) gdje ti uopce ne treba oporavak I mogucnost recidiva je mala.

Ili npr. MM s izrazito kompliciranim ocnim problemima, naravno da je isao privatno operirati oko. Skoro bez oporavka, samo se stedio ekrana par dana.

Ili godisnji sistematski obavit privatno, pa to se odradi za 2-3 sata, a preko javnog zdravstva nemoguca misija koja bi trajala mjesecima s brdom papirologije, uputnica I cekanja.

Nije nam zao ni lipe dane za zdravlje. 

FalaBogu inace smo zdravi kuc-kuc...

----------

